# ACNH unpopular opinions?



## rubyrubert (Jul 21, 2020)

Here's a few I have. This isn't meant to be subversive or "not like the other girls" either, just unpopular opinions for funsies 

*Redd's spawn rate has never bothered me even pre-patch.*
I think fish bait is a hassle and never use it.
ACNH is definitely the best AC game.


----------



## Pintuition (Jul 21, 2020)

Raymond is over-hyped (even though I have him, he's just okay)
I actually like listening to Blathers' facts
Coco isn't cute (she scares me)
Auctions of 200+ NMT per villager make the market overpriced and prices out casual players
I've got more doozies but here's a few! No disrespect to anyone who likes certain villagers, or wants to play a certain way but I'm not about it!


----------



## Hedgehugs (Jul 21, 2020)

Guess I'll join in because unpopular opinions are my forte.

The Wolves look sooo bad. I just can't dig their design. I want to like Audie and Dobie but like..
I prefer Horizons over New Leaf. In fact; New Leaf was probably my least favorite mainline AC game. 
I like Jambette. There, I said it.
I liked the Easter/Egg event. 
Random move-ins can be fun/interesting. 
That's all I can think of for now.


----------



## rubyrubert (Jul 21, 2020)

Hedgehugs said:


> Guess I'll join in because unpopular opinions are my forte.
> 
> The Wolves look sooo bad. I just can't dig their design. I want to like Audie and Dobie but like..
> I prefer Horizons over New Leaf. In fact; New Leaf was probably my least favorite mainline AC game.
> ...


I love wolves, but I think it could be the lack of teeth/fangs that make them look weird.


----------



## Fraggle (Jul 21, 2020)

Octopi mouths look like s** toys
Raymond isn’t as good as Marshal
Terraforming should look natural - waterfalls everywhere that go nowhere are weird


----------



## Kattea (Jul 21, 2020)

I will say it every time. Lolly >  Raymond.


----------



## Sharksheep (Jul 21, 2020)

I don't like Audie, Judy, or Dom. 
Reneigh has the best design out of the 8 new villagers. She should be more popular. 
Cottagecore is pretty nice and I like it but I wouldn't make my island Cottagecore theme. 
I don't like symmetrical island layouts.
People are complaining about the new npc rotations too early. It hasn't been three weeks yet.


----------



## paleogamer11 (Jul 21, 2020)

-Dora is the best mouse
-I think Blathers’s facts are interesting and I like listening to them.
- I like almost, if not, all of the villagers that resemble real-life animals.
-Rodeo is the worst bull
-Hopper is the best penguin
-I think Zucker is overrated (I’m neutral to him)
-I like most of the gorillas, kangaroos, and chickens
-Most of the elephants deserved to be loved more
-Plucky is the best chicken
-Amelia is the best eagle
-Leonardo deserves more love
-The uchi personality deserve to be loved more
-ACNH is an excellent game, though it can be improved.


----------



## Chungus (Jul 21, 2020)

I have too many opinions to even begin thinking of, but I must post my two cents on villager species.



Hedgehugs said:


> The Wolves look sooo bad. I just can't dig their design. I want to like Audie and Dobie but like..



My friend also dislikes the wolves, but has stated that the only New Horizons wolves she likes are, ironically enough, Audie and Dobie! I don't understand this, personally, as I love the wolves, _especially _Audie and Dobie. So if anyone wants to enlighten me as to why the wolves look bad, please do!

But speaking of unfavorable species, I never understood why so many people dislike certain species -- I am talking the anteaters, horses, mice, hamsters, etc. I firmly believe that there are good and bad villagers, but not species. There will always be an exception to the rule (for example, while I might not like a lot of the hippos, that doesn't mean the hippos are inherently bad. I love Bertha, for example, and Biff is cute, too).


----------



## Megannn_ (Jul 21, 2020)

Heres one.

I don't get the hype about Raymond. 
Am I the only one? lol


----------



## rubyrubert (Jul 21, 2020)

Sharksheep said:


> I don't like Audie, Judy, or Dom.
> Reneigh has the best design out of the 8 new villagers. She should be more popular.
> Cottagecore is pretty nice and I like it but I wouldn't make my island Cottagecore theme.
> I don't like symmetrical island layouts.
> People are complaining about the new npc rotations too early. It hasn't been three weeks yet.


I also really dislike super symmetrical layouts as well. . .
Maybe another opinion of mine, but I think that really huge symmetrical two-tiered waterfalls look hideous, especially if it's the entrance of someone's island. . . sorry guys


Spoiler: Example of what I'm talking about


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jul 21, 2020)

people are jealous because diva is rich & fabulous
i know y'all would think i'm crazy but "quality of life" whatever that means doesn't bother me that much, good if it's improved, but it doesn't bother me like most because animal crossing is how it is because it's animal crossing. it's meant to be tedious, as annoying as that is.
the bug off & fishing tourney is better in new horizons (i think it's popular tho? i guess i saw somewhere someone said the sizes/whoever gives the biggest/better score was better. uh, no thanks)
the game is not boring: designing your island alone open tons of gameplay opportunities even when the next update is far away
i'd have no problem if the gyroids doesn't return, i hate digging up stuff
the hamsters are cute
erik > beau #notlikeothergirls 

i agree though, i never bother with fish bait. they'll come when you least expect it anyway so why bother (unless it's the last day of the month, but still i just wait til they spawn)

	Post automatically merged: Jul 21, 2020



rubyrubert said:


> I also really dislike super symmetrical layouts as well. . .
> Maybe another opinion of mine, but I think that really huge symmetrical two-tiered waterfalls look hideous, especially if it's the entrance of someone's island. . . sorry guys
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Example of what I'm talking about



it is. idk something about it screams HEY LOOK AT MY GRAND ENTRANCE.


----------



## Sharksheep (Jul 21, 2020)

rubyrubert said:


> I also really dislike super symmetrical layouts as well. . .
> Maybe another opinion of mine, but I think that really huge symmetrical two-tiered waterfalls look hideous, especially if it's the entrance of someone's island. . . sorry guys
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Example of what I'm talking about


 Omg they have the jumping stone entrance too. That's my biggest design peeve. Like why make it as inconvenient as possible for someone to visit.


----------



## satine (Jul 21, 2020)

- Judy isn't cute, she's downright creepy. Her eyes and her color make her kind of an eye sore for me. 
- Am not at all enchanted by Dom or Sherb or Raymond either. The only new villager that I am attached to is Audie tbh, and maybe Reneigh.
- I don't like the use of custom paths, I think they look too unnatural and I think that the ones that the game already offers work better. 
- Cottagecore is kind of an overrated theme to have, though I do see some elements of it that I enjoy. 
- I miss Gracie Grace.
- I don't care for Flick or CJ, but especially CJ. He's kind of annoying to me. Flick is a little better and is growing on me though I didn't like him at first either. 
- I don't super see the appeal of those starry tree things? I guess they're just not my aesthetic. 
- Not a fan of the wand function, idk why. I just don't really bother with them.


----------



## paleogamer11 (Jul 21, 2020)

Chungus said:


> I have too many opinions to even begin thinking of, but I must post my two cents on villager species.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To me, every species has at least one good member. Have to agree with you on that. The only wolf that I consider to be neutral at best is Fang, as he can be improved by making his eyelid look natural and giving him the jock or lazy personality.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jul 21, 2020)

Sharksheep said:


> Omg they have the jumping stone entrance too. That's my biggest design peeve. Like why make it as inconvenient as possible for someone to visit.



imagine coming over to sell turnips and it keeps pausing when you try to jump because someone's about to arrive from the airport


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Jul 21, 2020)

Chungus said:


> I have too many opinions to even begin thinking of, but I must post my two cents on villager species.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i don‘t think the wolves look bad exactly, but I find them boring. I don’t feel like there is a lot of variation in their designs, and they are all just kind of... fine. None of them look bad to me, but I think the flip side of that is that none of them really jump out at me.

I have Freya in my island currently, and I’ve grown very fond of her. She is very sweet and interacts well with my other villagers. She’s not bad looking, I just don’t have any strong reaction to her look. Having seen many wolves while island hopping including Dobie, Audie, Vivian, Skye, etc,  they just don’t click for me.

I know I’m not answering quite what you are asking, but I do think for some people some species designs just don’t work for them, and maybe they can’t even exactly explain why.


----------



## meela (Jul 21, 2020)

here are some of my biggest pet peeves:

the villager personality system is completely ****. i hate the fact that all normals, snooty's, etc are just carbon copies of each other with different visual appearances. i strongly miss the seriously unique interactions that AC Population Growing and ACWW had. I miss the fact that villagers would actually get mad at you, and would be mean to you. But I understand this is a children's game.
people who TT shouldn't get upset at a lack of content. 
I have no problem with the stream of *free *content updates that patch things into the game that was originally there to begin with in other games. To me, it just keeps me looking forward to the next content and with something I can always do.


----------



## Sharksheep (Jul 21, 2020)

Underneath The Stars said:


> imagine coming over to sell turnips and it keeps pausing when you try to jump because someone's about to arrive from the airport


I was on an island selling flowers and they had 3 jumping stones and they had 3 more people coming and there were already two others trying to leave. The platform was only two wide so if you didn't jump right, only one person can be crossing at a time.


----------



## rubyrubert (Jul 21, 2020)

Underneath The Stars said:


> people are jealous because diva is rich & fabulous
> i know y'all would think i'm crazy but "quality of life" whatever that means doesn't bother me that much, good if it's improved, but it doesn't bother me like most because animal crossing is how it is because it's animal crossing. it's meant to be tedious, as annoying as that is.
> the bug off & fishing tourney is better in new horizons (i think it's popular tho? i guess i saw somewhere someone said the sizes/whoever gives the biggest/better score was better. uh, no thanks)
> the game is not boring: designing your island alone open tons of gameplay opportunities even when the next update is far away
> ...


why do I agree with all of these, especially the QoL and the decorating stuff? Also Diva and Jambette are so ugly they're cute and fabulous. I really miss Jambette haha


for a Raymond opinion, I kinda think that his hatedom is more annoying than his stans. he's not my favorite smug (Colton and Juilan are), but he does remind me of certain Danganropa and Ouran High characters which makes him top tier.

if there had to be a popular villager that I couldn't really understand why they're popular, it would have to be Bob. Sorry to people who love Bob, but I think. . . he's kinda. . . ugly. . . sorry I just like Punchy a lot more


----------



## Jhine7 (Jul 21, 2020)

1. Raymond is overrated.
2. See above.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jul 21, 2020)

rubyrubert said:


> why do I agree with all of these, especially the QoL and the decorating stuff? Also Diva and Jambette are so ugly they're cute and fabulous. I really miss Jambette haha
> 
> for a Raymond opinion, I kinda think that his hatedom is more annoying than his stans. he's not my favorite smug (Colton and Juilan are), but he does remind me of certain Danganropa and Ouran High characters which makes him top tier.
> 
> if there had to be a popular villager that I couldn't really understand why they're popular, it would have to be Bob. Sorry to people who love Bob, but I think. . . he's kinda. . . ugly. . . sorry I just like Punchy a lot more



i think there's something likeable about diva & jambette, yes they're not the best looking but with the hate they get you'd think they're murderers! like, leave them alone. i also agree with raymond's hatedom. it is in fact as annoying as his popularity. it's actually funny how we are posting this between raymond hate posts. it is what it is.


----------



## SirSean (Jul 21, 2020)

Megannn_ said:


> Heres one.
> 
> I don't get the hype about Raymond.
> Am I the only one? lol



I don't really like him either but I'm guessing it's because he's brand new and his design is pretty unique and out there.


----------



## Megannn_ (Jul 21, 2020)

SirSean said:


> I don't really like him either but I'm guessing it's because he's brand new and his design is pretty unique and out there.


I mean don't get me wrong he's not ugly, and cat villagers are really cute but I just don't get how he is the most popular villager.
Lol I thought I was alone on this, whenever I mentioned it I usually get shut down pretty fast lmao


----------



## naranjita (Jul 21, 2020)

Pintuition said:


> Coco isn't cute (she scares me)


same ngl  never understood her popularity. good for her though haha

similarly, I don't like any of the octopus villagers. something about the way their legs move gives me the heebie-jeebies lol


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 21, 2020)

Ricky>Static

I think some villagers benefit from the base houses

I’m fine with the staggering of content (it fits the AC tone)

Sherb is super bland.


----------



## Hedgehugs (Jul 21, 2020)

Chungus said:


> My friend also dislikes the wolves, but has stated that the only New Horizons wolves she likes are, ironically enough, Audie and Dobie! I don't understand this, personally, as I love the wolves, _especially _Audie and Dobie. So if anyone wants to enlighten me as to why the wolves look bad, please do!


I was considering what Ruby said about the lack of fangs/teeth but thinking about it some more, it's definitely just their snout/mouths. It looks really awkward to me, especially when they're opening their mouth for too long.

Oh, and the hair spike things on the back of their heads. No idea what that's about but it doesn't aesthetically please me. 

Just my opinion though. I like Audie because of her Tropical/Beach design (I'm making a tropical island so maybe just alittle bias) and she has the fitness hobby; I'm all for girls having the fitness hobby, lol. The frosting on the cake is her name is based off the grandmother who played New Leaf a bunch. The only thing I_ don't _like about Audie is her species (not racist i promise)

And Dobie... Dobie is just a cool looking old man. Who doesn't like that?


----------



## SirSean (Jul 21, 2020)

Megannn_ said:


> I mean don't get me wrong he's not ugly, and cat villagers are really cute but I just don't get how he is the most popular villager.
> Lol I thought I was alone on this, whenever I mentioned it I usually get shut down pretty fast lmao



Maybe it's the different coloured eyes as well. It's one mystery that puzzles me lol.


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 21, 2020)

I am really not a fan of waterfall entrance.


edit: 3. what @Jhine7 said


----------



## Mezzanine (Jul 21, 2020)

deleted


----------



## CourtLulu (Jul 21, 2020)

I hate when people hate "ugly" villagers. Bertha and Diva seem very unpopular but to me they are so cute! I know it's just a game, but that actually makes me sad when people hate any of the characters.


----------



## rubyrubert (Jul 21, 2020)

Mezzanine said:


> I kinda like Limberg. Like yeah he's 40 and probably an alcoholic, but he'll give you some solid life advice. Also he reminds me of Hugh Laurie for some reason.
> 
> Also I really don't like the perfectly cute villagers, and how some people edit "ugly" villagers to look "pretty." Not everything has to be perfectly aesthetically pleasing. Some of them are so perfect and cute it's honestly unsettling to me, like Goldie and Cookie.  This comes down to personal taste, but my favorite villagers are the tough looking ones like Rasher and Spike.


I really like how some AC villagers are ugly or resemble more, idk, realistic faces? I think it makes the game feel more personal and the villagers more like people since some are ugly instead of all them being really generically cutesy.


----------



## Chungus (Jul 21, 2020)

Speaking of the waterfall entrances, I am personally not a fan of _excessive_ terraforming. I like a town map to be relatively organized to the point where you know the purpose of each area and every bit is as functional as it is appealing. I've visited towns where people terraformed random waterfalls everywhere and put houses, etc. on small cliffs without a rhyme or reason.

I dunno, I am just a fan of structure.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 21, 2020)

I don’t think that this is unpopular but I don’t like a third of the ducks solely because they have human hair


----------



## Hedgehugs (Jul 21, 2020)

Mezzanine said:


> Also I really don't like the perfectly cute villagers, and how some people edit "ugly" villagers to look "pretty." Not everything has to be perfectly aesthetically pleasing.



I hate to admit it, but one time someone posted a picture of Hazel edited without her uni-brow and I was offended. LOL. It was just all wrong types of looking imo.

Plus, it's what her catchphrase is based off. Come on, don't do that to my girl. She's proud of it.


----------



## CourtLulu (Jul 21, 2020)

Chungus said:


> Speaking of the waterfall entrances, I am personally not a fan of _excessive_ terraforming. I like a town map to be relatively organized to the point where you know the purpose of each area and every bit is as functional as it is appealing. I've visited towns where people terraformed random waterfalls everywhere and put houses, etc. on small cliffs without a rhyme or reason.
> 
> I dunno, I am just a fan of structure.


I agree with this. I mean, it doesn't bother me, I just don't personally like it but it seems like a really popular thing. For me I like it to look like a real town, with everything accessible without a ladder or a pole vault. I feel like having to drag that out whenever I wanted to visit someone would drive me crazy.


----------



## Mezzanine (Jul 21, 2020)

deleted


----------



## rubyrubert (Jul 21, 2020)

Mezzanine said:


> Yeah I absolutely agree. It's exactly why I like having villagers like Limberg, Tabby, Beardo, etc. It's like they're real characters and neighbors, because lets face it not everyone gets to be beautiful, and not just your assortment of aesthetically pleasing cute animals. I think the only tolerable "cute" character for me is Lolly, because she pulls it off perfectly in a way that doesn't make her feel boring like Sherb.


how can anyone hate Tabby and Hazel tbh, they're pretty cute to me


----------



## Chungus (Jul 21, 2020)

Speaking of Sherb being blasé, I don't understand why so many more people prefer Sherb to Dom. While Dom does look like a standard sheep, he makes up for it in his interesting and varied facial expressions. I feel like in contrast, Sherb looks the same no matter what emotion he's pulling off.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 21, 2020)

CourtLulu said:


> I agree with this. I mean, it doesn't bother me, I just don't personally like it but it seems like a really popular thing. For me I like it to look like a real town, with everything accessible without a ladder or a pole vault. I feel like having to drag that out whenever I wanted to visit someone would drive me crazy.


I’m so sorry but another unpopular opinion I have conflicts with that.

I like undeveloped or underdeveloped island designs much more than an urban island design.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Jul 21, 2020)

Now that I weighed in on wolves I guess I will answer the question properly.

1. I think I’d rather have an ugly villager than one who is boring to me.
2. I have no strong feelings about Raymond, Sherb, or Audie. They are cute enough, and it great that people like them so much, for me they are more like in my personal b tier. A
3. I really like anticipating future updates
4. I don’t think the game feels incomplete and I have not gotten bored of playing.

I don’t know if any of those are truly unpopular opinions.

I agree that people hating in Raymond are often worse than those who are obsessed. Why do you want to devote so much of your energy into hating on a character? (This is not aimed at you people who are just commenting here that they don’t get the hype or don’t like him, since that’s an appropriate response to the question.) Isn’t it more fun to love the characters you love and find people who also love them?


----------



## rubyrubert (Jul 21, 2020)

Another opinion I have is that I don't get why a lot of players online hate when people pick villager favorites based on looks when it's the only thing that differentiates against different villagers of the same type. Even if you pick only unpopular or ugly villagers, you're still selecting based on looks (or nostalgia I guess).


----------



## Sheep Villager (Jul 21, 2020)

I want to like them but animals with little bangs that are only on the front half of their heads bother me. They just have no hair at all on the backs of their heads and it bugs me.

Fuchsia, Tammy, Charlise... all of them I used to want on my island really bad but now I have Fuchsia and I can't stand it.











There are way more animals that I'm not remembering right now who have this bang situation going on.​


----------



## CourtLulu (Jul 21, 2020)

I have thought of more, haha:
- Agreeing with everyone saying that Raymond and Marshall hate is more annoying than obsessing.
- The easter event was fun even though it went on too long.
- I don't like the mermaid set, and really hope they don't keep adding "cutesy" items. So far there is a lot of kiddie and "kawaii" things, and while I get it's a children's game I hope they add more sophisticated sets like the other games had.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 21, 2020)

I feel like the “Raymond bad” vs “stop saying Raymond bad” war has gone on too long. If ya like him, fine; if ya don’t like him, fine. We don’t need 500 threads saying “x villager is miles above Raymond in style.”


----------



## Chungus (Jul 21, 2020)

Sheep Villager said:


> I want to like them but animals with little bangs that are only on the front half of their heads bother me. They just have no hair at all on the backs of their heads and it bugs me.​



I feel the opposite! I'd actually prefer the backs of villager's heads to not have hair, in many cases. Have you seen the back of Caroline's head? I have her on my island, and I have to get used to the spider web of bright blonde hair against the bright orange back of her head. Very odd. 

I used to have Midge and the back of her head was worse...


----------



## psiJordan (Jul 21, 2020)

People get way more worked up at Isabelle's dialogue then they should. Most of the time it’s like 2-3 text boxes, sometimes it’s just “no news today happy Monday!”

plus you can talk to villagers to find out who’s visiting that days if it’s too difficult to scan the plaza/beach


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Jul 21, 2020)

rubyrubert said:


> Another opinion I have is that I don't get why a lot of players online hate when people pick villager favorites based on looks when it's the only thing that differentiates against different villagers of the same type. Even if you pick only unpopular or ugly villagers, you're still selecting based on looks (or nostalgia I guess).


True true. And I mean, if an ugly villager grows on you, you’ve come to like how they look. Maybe you appreciate their look rather than considering them beautiful, but same thing, really.

Do a lot of people really hate people for liking villagers for their looks?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 21, 2020)

psiJordan said:


> Isabelle’s dialogue isn’t even a big deal. Most of the time it’s like 2-3 text boxes, sometimes it’s just “no news today happy Monday!”
> 
> plus you can talk to villagers to find out who’s visiting that days if it’s too difficult to scan the plaza/beach


On that same note: once you’ve gotten past all the public works projects NL Isabelle is just as useless as NH Isabelle (possibly even more annoying as you have to see her every time you boot up the game rather than the first time). This is coming from someone who likes Isabelle as a character.


----------



## rubyrubert (Jul 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I feel like the “Raymond bad” vs “stop saying Raymond bad” war has gone on too long. If ya like him, fine; if ya don’t like him, fine. We don’t need 500 threads saying “x villager is miles above Raymond in style.”


We can't have an unpopular opinion thread without Raymond, it's pretty much impossible


WaileaNoRei said:


> True true. And I mean, if an ugly villager grows on you, you’ve come to like how they look. Maybe you appreciate their look rather than considering them beautiful, but same thing, really.
> 
> Do a lot of people really hate people for liking villagers for their looks?


I've seen on Reddit where people will say that they don't like popular villagers and don't like how people who choose dreamie lineups based on appearance


----------



## Nunnafinga (Jul 21, 2020)

-Raymond is the greatest gift ever bestowed upon humanity by the gods.He is the alpha and the omega.He is the eighth wonder of the world.He is a large box of Extra Toasty Cheez-Its with a six pack of cold brew....oh,wait.Did I say Raymond?I meant Joey.......

-Some islands just have too much stuff on them.

-I would like a complete game right out of the box rather than having to be baby-fed updates every few months.

-K.K. Slider has a limited vocal range and only knows four chords.


----------



## Sharksheep (Jul 21, 2020)

rubyrubert said:


> We can't have an unpopular opinion thread without Raymond, it's pretty much impossible
> 
> I've seen on Reddit where people will say that they don't like popular villagers and don't like how people who choose dreamie lineups based on appearance



If New Horizons is your first game, you don't have anything else to base your judgment on other than other people's opinions and social media.

I think people who have trouble deciding between two villagers for anything should just leave it to rng. Let the first villager that ask to leave or take the first one you find.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 21, 2020



Nunnafinga said:


> -Raymond is the greatest gift ever bestowed upon humanity by the gods.He is the alpha and the omega.He is the eighth wonder of the world.He is a large box of Extra Toasty Cheez-Its with a six pack of cold brew....oh,wait.Did I day Raymond?I meant Joey.......
> 
> -Some islands just have too much stuff on them.
> 
> ...



The islands that have a custom design, path, or flowers on every single tile drive me crazy. There's too much happening and its like they don't like the idea of having empty space. In my opinion it makes the island unplayable and the frame drops must be crazy


----------



## Chungus (Jul 21, 2020)

Sharksheep said:


> The islands that have a custom design, path, or flowers on every single tile drive me crazy. There's too much happening and its like they don't like the idea of having empty space. In my opinion it makes the island unplayable and the frame drops must be crazy



I agree, especially since adding custom paths on top of existing paths mutes the sound of you walking on it. There's nothing more satisfying in this game than walking over a real stone path and hearing the click clack of your shoes against it.


----------



## psiJordan (Jul 21, 2020)

In general I think players should try to be more patient with a lot of aspects of the game.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 21, 2020)

I think some aspects needed to be patched out (the crazy tarantula spawn rates come to mind)


----------



## craftyshack (Jul 21, 2020)

I feel like this is a really unpopular opinion haha since I think most people do it XD But I don't like decorating things outside with indoor items. I think it looks really tacky, and things end up looking very cluttered. But I understand that there isn't really anywhere else to put a restaurant or jewelry shop otherwise.


----------



## dino (Jul 21, 2020)

ACNH is a good game, but it was released incomplete and needed to be in development longer. 

i mean this in the sense of: yes there will be updates and content added, but there are very basic playing functions of this game that ought to have been streamlined and created/fixed before release. these things include
- amiibo adoptions causing glitches for SO LONG (no excuse for this. acnh is a $60 game and amiibos cost additional money. did they not beta test this at all?)
- the unaccountable amount of small glitches (for duping, for jumping out of bounds, items not loading on display, moving out , diy-ing when supposed to be moving out, learned recipes disappearing, cataloging errors, etc, etc.)
- inability to purchase multiple items at any store (i cannot think of another game that touts its character design as much, but makes it as HARD as ACNH does, to actually purchase clothing)
- NPC visitor rate (we've recently seen an update to this and i argue it should have been like this from the get go bc this has been feedback from day 1. again, beta testers and advance copy players?)
- lack of furniture (in a PAID game that is entirely based around furniture and design, for this game to have so little items in comparison to a free game like pocket camp or even new leaf, is really just lazy and not good game sense)
- over dependance on RNG and no way to combat this in the game/increase chances of finding items you are looking for aside from a PAID online nintendo account aka moneygrab. (this creates such a frustrating atmosphere for a game/players. ex. cherry blossom DIYs and ballon RNG)

the tendency of gaming companies to push releases of games that haven't been adequately beta tested or function-completed into sale is really mindnumbing. games can have updates, but out of the box, the game should stand and work well and fulfilled on its own. i think it's a crutch to fall back on updates.

bottom line: acnh is rather simple game that is fun bc of that simplicity. but also bc of that simplicity, the game needs to do what it does well, without glitches and with attention to quality of life gameplay.


----------



## Hedgehugs (Jul 21, 2020)

Nunnafinga said:


> -Some islands just have too much stuff on them.



This. I used to go on a bunch of island tours, but maneuvering through half of those islands were a chore.  



Your Local Wild Child said:


> I think some aspects needed to be patched out (the crazy tarantula spawn rates come to mind)



Didn't they nerf the tarantula/scorpion spawn rate a few patches ago? I honestly haven't seen a scorpion in a week and I've played after midnight more times than I can count? Maybe I'm just unlucky.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 21, 2020)

Hedgehugs said:


> This. I used to go on a bunch of island tours, but maneuvering through half of those islands were a chore.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't they nerf the tarantula/scorpion spawn rate a few patches ago? I honestly haven't seen a scorpion in a week and I've played after midnight more times than I can count? Maybe I'm just unlucky.


It was like 3 months ago now. The thing is that the rates we saw in the first month were WAY off of what it was like in other games. Now it’s more like the previous games.


----------



## Mezzanine (Jul 21, 2020)

I deleted


----------



## xChives (Jul 21, 2020)

-Waterfalls are incredibly bland and the sound is annoying
-The Crescent Moon chairs are also mehhh and seem to just get plopped everywhere
-The goat villagers creep me out with their tooth-shaped heads
-TTing ruined my enjoyment of the series in previous games and I don’t plan to do it NH

I swear my only negative opinions about the game are the unpopular ones!


----------



## rubyrubert (Jul 21, 2020)

I don't like it when people decorate with dropped items like star fragments. 
I don't like it when people decorate with an overabundance of custom designs like someone said prior. 
I think houses on the beach looks really cute and people should do it more often.
I don't mind when people sacrifice the openness of an area in order for it to look cute.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Jul 21, 2020)

Unpopular opinion = I don't want any of the old furniture series to come back and would prefer new series to be added in future updates


----------



## dino (Jul 21, 2020)

xChives said:


> -Waterfalls are incredibly bland and the sound is annoying



ohhhh my god this, too. the ROARING of waterfalls is SO ABOMINABLY LOUD

whyyyy


----------



## RockAddict410 (Jul 21, 2020)

The ACNH hill I'm willing to die on is my hate for cottagecore and the over use of autumn items, it just doesn't look good to me at the moment probably because it's summer here where I live and it just doesn't look organic


----------



## John Wick (Jul 21, 2020)

I loathe crafting and all the bland wooden furniture.

I feel like I'm in a hell made of wood.

I loathe the Nookphone and apps, and NM+ to the point where my enjoyment of the game is dying.
I no longer fish or hardly talk to villagers, because I don't want to hear that sound when I've earned miles so I avoid just about everything.

At the point where I'm hating the game.


----------



## rubyrubert (Jul 21, 2020)

RockAddict410 said:


> The ACNH hill I'm willing to die on is my hate for cottagecore and the over use of autumn items, it just doesn't look good to me at the moment probably because it's summer here where I live and it just doesn't look organic


Aww I love cottagecore, but I'm also making a whole summer area on my island near the beach! I guess some areas will always look unnatural with the seasons


----------



## RockAddict410 (Jul 21, 2020)

rubyrubert said:


> Aww I love cottagecore, but I'm also making a whole summer area on my island near the beach! I guess some areas will always look unnatural with the seasons



I think the reason why it looks strange to me is because I don't time travel and it's just really disorienting when I see it


----------



## xara (Jul 21, 2020)

i don’t mind isabelle’s rambling about what tv show she watched or how she talked to her parents or peeled a fruit all in one go - i skip that dialogue, though, but i’m not annoyed by it like a lot of people seem to be ;u;


----------



## Yujian (Jul 21, 2020)

I really hate over decorated islands like how do you even pop balloons on some of these islands?


----------



## Sidney (Jul 21, 2020)

personally: 

while i understand the new villagers getting hyped, raymond isnt _that_ special and shouldnt be "worth" hundreds of NMT (he's basically just another smug to me) and going off of that, smug is my least favorite personality 

random move-ins are pretty nice, actually 
so are campers deciding who gets to move 

time travel isn't cheating but too much can deffo cause burn out 

cherries are the best fruit and deidre deserves a lot more love! 

also pietro isnt my favorite but hes not scary (not sure the ratio of pietro lovers to haters tho) 


also also new horizons is actually a pretty cool game with a decent variety of items and things to do and collect

	Post automatically merged: Jul 21, 2020



xara said:


> i don’t mind isabelle’s rambling about what tv show she watched or how she talked to her parents or peeled a fruit all in one go - i skip that dialogue, though, but i’m not annoyed by it like a lot of people seem to be ;u;


i'm same here! I wish she announced more but i find the babble cute


----------



## Sheando (Jul 22, 2020)

I love the gorillas, mice, anteaters, and hippos
I’m not a fan of villagers with overly human features, no matter how popular. From Barold to Raymond, Monique to Gloria. No.
I too cannot be bothered with fish bait
I don’t really bother with the wand either; it just feels weird to me?
Nintendo should have prioritized the animals themselves over customization this installment
I would prefer updates to add in new features (like diving), even ones that are just seasonal, rather than bloated events like Bunny Month or Wedding Eternity that are too specific and repetitive to feel fully integrated
Villager popularity is a huge influencing factor in how often people choose those villagers—everyone always says “I just pick the ones I like!” and thats totally valid (and it would be super weird of me to care whether someone prefers Marshal over Benedict the chicken), but people tend to overlook the fact that popular villagers are so publicized that most players’ “dreamies” are chosen from the pool of villagers they’ve seen frequently, not all 400+, and even if you look up a list, popularity primes your brain to have strong positive associations with certain villagers and to default to perceiving most villagers as ugly and undesirable because that’s just how online discourse is.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 22, 2020)

I really dislike this update-pushing rather than releasing the full game at once and let people play their pace from start. People will still TT and you can bounce back to real time with some weeds....so it kinda loses purpose.


----------



## Sharksheep (Jul 22, 2020)

xChives said:


> -Waterfalls are incredibly bland and the sound is annoying
> -The Crescent Moon chairs are also mehhh and seem to just get plopped everywhere
> -The goat villagers creep me out with their tooth-shaped heads
> -TTing ruined my enjoyment of the series in previous games and I don’t plan to do it NH
> ...



I have no idea what to do with the Crescent Moon chair, I just plopped it down next a star viewing area and called it done. It looks so out of place on my natural island. I cant imagine someone wanting one in real life.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Jul 22, 2020)

The way some players choose to play the game reflects big problems in society, IMO. Wanting to complete the museum, catch all the fish/bugs/deep sea creatures, achieve a 5-star island, etc. to me sounds like "If I'm not making X amount of money by age Y, then I'm a failure" or "If I'm not captain of a sports team, straight-A student, do 500 hours of community service, then I'm doing something wrong" that I see and hear a lot among peers. :/ I'm in support of people playing the game and living their life as they want, but I think it's also important to consider playing/living sustainability and, life is a marathon -- not a sprint, -- and everyone is on their own unique journey in the game and in real life.


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Jul 22, 2020)

Here are mine:

- Raymond is ugly... There I said it.
- I also really don't like Judy's design all that much.
- Alfonso is baby and the best alligator.
- I think ACNH is the best game so far, but definitely has room for improvement.
- I don't mind the NPC rotation. At least we are getting them.
- I don't care for fish bait. I literally only craft it for trading.


----------



## Bluebellie (Jul 22, 2020)

Barold is amazing.

I never thought is be saying this, oh but he sure is cute.


----------



## Misha (Jul 22, 2020)

Okay, this is my biggest unpopular opinion about ACNH, which I personally haven't heard before: *it's way too bright*! Unless you're playing on a rainy or foggy day, or maybe in autumn or winter, everything is just. So. Damn. Bright. It throws off the kind of colour schemes and vibes I want to go for with this almost neon reflectiveness from the sun. The colour scheme make a tropical island look great, but for anything more nuanced I'm urged to put a filter on any picture. I think it's also more apparent because it's a bit more "realistic" (if you can even say that about an AC game) than earlier games. Remember how the grass had more detailed patterning, in different shapes? How the stones on the ground and the clouds in the sky looked? The waves in the water? New Leaf already went a bit in this direction, but now the texture is gone a bit, so the bright colours pop even more. It almost makes it look cartoony or uncanny valley when I look at it too much. I'm used to it now and don't notice it much when actually playing, but once I try to make something fit the feeling, the atmosphere that I want the colours make it very difficult! I honestly wish we could through a light filter over our entire island, or make it overcast on most days.


----------



## VelveteenCat (Jul 22, 2020)

The clothing variants are a huge disappointment. Whenever I see something in the window display which I like the shape of, I don't get excited anymore because there's an almost certain chance that it comes in a lot of cute bright colors but not black. The lack of black clothes kind of ruins the fun of dressing up my character.
Zipper is the best NPC so far.
I liked the wedding event. While the picture-taking itself got old pretty quickly, the items (especially the chic variant) are gorgeous and I'm happy that we had the chance to get multiple.


----------



## rubyrubert (Jul 22, 2020)

•I liked the wedding event

•Imo, TT can be cheating if you use it to make 25253663653 bells or travel back and forth to Celeste or something. But people get so hung up on the word “cheating” like it’s inherently bad. Yes it’s technically cheating, but it really doesn’t matter in the same way that hacking a million bucks in the Sims doesn’t matter.

•I’m not running out of things to do, nor does the update schedule upset me. I like it tbh.

•I’ve never seen people get harassed for TTing. Honestly in most discords, it’s more normal to TT than to play day-by-day. I’m not saying that it doesn’t happen, but in all the ACNH places I’ve been, people will get mad if you say it’s cheating or something.

•Isabelle isn’t annoying or worthless, she has pretty much the same duties as the pelicans.

•As much as I want more villager personality, I value the look, the customization options, and the ability to decorate more.

•It’s really not hard at all to get a 5 star island if you have a lot of furniture. I’m disappointed it’s so easy


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 22, 2020)

I actually don’t mind the starter houses as it’s just nice and simple and gives me memories back to when I was starting out my island.


----------



## Nami (Jul 22, 2020)

Kattea said:


> I will say it every time. Lolly >  Raymond. #notlikeothergirls


Absolutely. I had both. Now I just have Lolly. Raymond wasnt bad by any means, but i just didnt dig him like other people do. He went to a good home.


----------



## AC.Newbie (Jul 22, 2020)

I don't understand the love of Dom. He's not cute at all, and his facial expressions are dumb


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 22, 2020)

Flick and CJ aren't cute together or even separate they're both equally annoying npcs.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 22, 2020



AC.Newbie said:


> I don't understand the love of Dom. He's not cute at all, and his facial expressions are dumb


Thought I was the only one who felt like this.


----------



## Corrie (Jul 22, 2020)

I think what makes Raymond ugly is his fangs.


----------



## Chungus (Jul 22, 2020)

Corrie said:


> I think what makes Raymond ugly is his fangs.



For me it's his bland expression and colors. He doesn't look happy to see me at all... For some villagers it works to give them an unhappy look, especially with cranky villagers. But for a certain smug cat and squirrel, it turns me off.


----------



## Mezzanine (Jul 22, 2020)

deleted


----------



## Dashonthecob (Jul 22, 2020)

Ppl putting furniture everywhere to the point were you can't access the area or hard to walk around


----------



## Barnland (Jul 22, 2020)

I agree with the waterfalls and over the top entrances. It's naff and looks like you have no imagination


----------



## fluttershy300 (Jul 22, 2020)

Not a fan of Bob. 

Redd is worse than Tom.

Doing something that’s popular doesn’t always mean you’re doing it cause it’s popular. You doing it cause you like the idea. Who cares if you have another natural/cottagecore/Japanese island. As long as you love doing it then being original is completely irrelevant. Everyone thinks that being original is key but some of us just want our islands to look good. Idc if someone already made a medieval like island. At the end of the day, it’s just a game and the person that’s gonna see your island the most is you so decorate how you like.


----------



## winner (Jul 22, 2020)

Terraforming is great and all, but I dislike how unnatural it makes terrain to look unlike other games

NH is great and it has a lot of benefits, but I prefer NL
I dislike the NH hourly music, I'm looking forward to an hourly music app on NookPhone in a future update


----------



## Florence + The Machine (Jul 22, 2020)

Raymond hate is way more annoying than the hype train ever was. To put it bluntly, nobody cares if you like/dislike a popular villager. It doesn’t make you unique to hate on office cat/Justin Bieber squirrel/uncanny blue goat/creepy eye pastel cub/etc. I’ve noticed that it seems to be the younger posters who do stuff like this, so it probably has to do with finding their own place in the world and all of that lol.

Though in the same breath, I guess I should mention that it does kinda annoy me how people ignore so many great villagers and focus exclusively on the same 15 or so animals. However, imo that’s more of a discussion on how narrow-minded most people are in regards to aesthetics and beauty, which kinda goes past the scope of this discussion.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Jul 22, 2020)

NAsh88 said:


> Raymond hate is way more annoying than the hype train ever was. To put it bluntly, nobody cares if you like/dislike a popular villager. It doesn’t make you unique to hate on office cat/Justin Bieber squirrel/uncanny blue goat/creepy eye pastel cub/etc. I’ve noticed that it seems to be the younger posters who do stuff like this, so it probably has to do with finding their own place in the world and all of that lol.
> 
> Though in the same breath, I guess I should mention that it does kinda annoy me how people ignore so many great villagers and focus exclusively on the same 15 or so animals. However, imo that’s more of a discussion on how narrow-minded most people are in regards to aesthetics and beauty, which kinda goes past the scope of this discussion.



Love your descriptions of villagers! So perfect! And agree on the hating of villager stuff. I had a teen phase just like the one you suggest too, haha.


And your second point about open-mindedness about beauty/ aesthetics would be a fascinating discussion. I can barely resist leaving a full-on essay about it here and now!


----------



## BigBadButterfree (Jul 22, 2020)

My opinions!

I love "ruining" villagers. I hate the excessive amount of effort put in to keep them "original." I love giving them clothes to wear, giving them items for their houses, and yes, letting them ask for any bugs or fish. Take it all!

Similarly, I like the starter homes cuz it's like... Yeah, I've had this villager since the beginning. I still have all 5 starter villagers in their starter homes. 

Random move-ins are a fun way to make a new friend. And if it's not someone you want, then either that's a chance to get to know them and change your stance, or it's something to work toward to get rid of them.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 22, 2020)

Cats are some of the most boring villagers. There are only a couple that I actually like.

To add to that, anteaters are some of the best-looking villagers because of their uniqueness.


----------



## Yujian (Jul 22, 2020)

BigBadButterfree said:


> I love "ruining" villagers. I hate the excessive amount of effort put in to keep them "original." I love giving them clothes to wear, giving them items for their houses, and yes, letting them ask for any bugs or fish. Take it all!


I absolutely LOVE doing this!
Anything my villagers want they get no questions asked!


----------



## fluttershy300 (Jul 22, 2020)

BigBadButterfree said:


> My opinions!
> 
> I love "ruining" villagers. I hate the excessive amount of effort put in to keep them "original." I love giving them clothes to wear, giving them items for their houses, and yes, letting them ask for any bugs or fish. Take it all!
> 
> ...


I agree with your first one. I had got Goldie from someone and she already had clothes given to her. It’s funny seeing her walk around mis matched and in weird clothing. At this point I made it a head canon that she got her own little unique view on fashion.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 22, 2020)

BigBadButterfree said:


> My opinions!
> 
> I love "ruining" villagers. I hate the excessive amount of effort put in to keep them "original." I love giving them clothes to wear, giving them items for their houses, and yes, letting them ask for any bugs or fish. Take it all!
> 
> ...


Yea, I have a strict dress code...of iron armor, togas, chitons, Cracker Barrel uniforms, muddy hoodies and whatever I think fits them. I also give a ton of furniture to my villagers (everyone gets a turt. No question.)

Also, for a couple of my villagers in my new island I will be specifically looking for them in the early game so they have a starter house.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 22, 2020)

My unpopular opinions:

I like listening to Blathers talk about whatever I donate. I think it is cute how he reacts to bugs and I like how excited he gets about telling me facts about fossils and fish; I wish he’d talk about the art though it’s nice there are facts by the exhibit . I love history and preserving it.

I don’t like villagers with lipstick or a lot of make up. Blush and some eyeliner is okay; I absolutely love Ankha’s design, but I really am bothered by seeing them with lipstick and depending on the villager, heavy eyeshadow. Don’t get me wrong, I don’t think there’s anything wrong with liking the villager or the villager themselves aside from me not liking their design or part of the design. I just don’t like makeup - in general as well. I am very picky when it comes to villagers. In spite of this, I can see why others may like them.


----------



## psiJordan (Jul 22, 2020)

Also also this scenario bothers me:

user 1: “I don’t like Raymond“
user 2: “oh wow what an oRiGiNaL iDeA definitely haven’t heard that 200+ times hating something popular that’s SOOO quirky”


----------



## rubyrubert (Jul 22, 2020)

BigBadButterfree said:


> My opinions!
> 
> I love "ruining" villagers. I hate the excessive amount of effort put in to keep them "original." I love giving them clothes to wear, giving them items for their houses, and yes, letting them ask for any bugs or fish. Take it all!
> 
> ...


I have to say that ruining villagers is truly an unpopular opinion haha!


----------



## skarmoury (Jul 22, 2020)

BigBadButterfree said:


> Similarly, I like the starter homes cuz it's like... Yeah, I've had this villager since the beginning. I still have all 5 starter villagers in their starter homes.
> 
> Random move-ins are a fun way to make a new friend. And if it's not someone you want, then either that's a chance to get to know them and change your stance, or it's something to work toward to get rid of them.


I love starter homes too! I only kept 3 out of 5 of my originals, but I love seeing my lazy (Sherb) and normal (Nan) villagers with the OG items I built for them 
Random move-ins scare me LOL but I do agree with spicing things up to make a new friend. When I villager hunt on mystery islands, I don't necessarily look for a specific villager; it's more of me seeing a variety of villagers I didn't know I loved! That's how I got to adopt Nan and Boris ❤



NAsh88 said:


> Raymond hate is way more annoying than the hype train ever was. To put it bluntly, nobody cares if you like/dislike a popular villager. It doesn’t make you unique to hate on office cat/Justin Bieber squirrel/uncanny blue goat/creepy eye pastel cub/etc. I’ve noticed that it seems to be the younger posters who do stuff like this, so it probably has to do with finding their own place in the world and all of that lol.



THIS!! I've seen so many people hating on popular villagers simply because they want to prove they're some special snowflake or idk. You're allowed to not like the popular villagers for their aesthetic/design, but to go around preaching how these characters are ugly or terrible just because you want to showcase that _'I'm not like MOST players! I'm QUIRKY and I hate what's trending!'_ is just bleh.

I have been seeing some older people have opinions like this, and I'm disappointed they couldn't be mature enough about it.


----------



## Corrie (Jul 22, 2020)

Orville makes me want to break something. He's just so annoying and ugly. His double eyebrows. Ew. His weird tongue. Ew. 

Just go away, I hate the dodos.


----------



## Sharksheep (Jul 22, 2020)

BigBadButterfree said:


> My opinions!
> 
> I love "ruining" villagers. I hate the excessive amount of effort put in to keep them "original." I love giving them clothes to wear, giving them items for their houses, and yes, letting them ask for any bugs or fish. Take it all!
> 
> ...



I like ruining my villagers to an extent. I like giving them clothes and furniture that suits their house but I'll never give them bugs or fish. I think the "original" only matters when you are trying to buy a dreamie because you want to ruin the villager yourself.


----------



## trashpedia (Jul 22, 2020)

I'm tired of seeing Studio Ghibli stuff everyhwere especially on the ACNH subreddit


----------



## tajikey (Jul 23, 2020)

Here's the only one I have:
People trying to assign gender or sexual orientation to animals, or assuming a certain character is LGBTQ+ because of how they look or act, are generalizing based on how they perceive the world around them. If it's not okay in the real world, it shouldn't be okay in the fake one.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jul 23, 2020)

My unpopular opinion: NH is a great game, and is only going to get better. I truly believe we are going to get so much good stuff in future updates, but some people just want to complain and complain and complain about how little furniture and content there is. like god dang get over yourselves, it's only been 4 months


----------



## paleogamer11 (Jul 23, 2020)

And A few more:
-Random move-ins only bother me when a villager I that to me is lower than average move in (Snooty, who I think is C Tier, is one example. She wis the only random move-in I’ve ever had)
-Hugh is better than Raymond. I wish Hugh was more popular.
- I like a solid amount of the mice.
- I dislike seeing the same theme for a big amount of islands.
-Erik > Fauna and Beau (though I love all of them)
-Sandy and Queenie are severely underrated.
-Prince and Katt don’t deserve to be disliked at all.
-Marcie is the worst kangaroo.
- I an alright with the special character cycle.


----------



## Sharksheep (Jul 23, 2020)

- I don't consider Bob or Sherb as a top tier lazy
- the ostriches and eagles have the highest percentage of good designs over the other species
- npc spawn rates are fine. People are making quick judgment already when the new system hasn't been out for a month yet


----------



## jasa11 (Jul 23, 2020)

Barnland said:


> I agree with the waterfalls and over the top entrances. It's naff and looks like you have no imagination


 Sounds like something someone with no creativty would say

	Post automatically merged: Jul 23, 2020

Also islands with incredibly decorated entrances are the best imo. Shows the person is creative and knows how to build. Dont get me wrong , everyone has their own taste but saying u hate over the top entrances kinda makes me think ur a bland and  boring person or u just envious that someone puts more effort and has  a lot of taste


----------



## Duckling (Jul 23, 2020)

• Judy is overrated, I find her creepy and (forgive me), kind of ugly. Her color palette is kinda cute but her face just ruins it lol

• Coco is horribly creepy with her soulless eyes haha

• A lot of the popular villagers like Dom and Reneigh... wait for it... ARE UGLY (I am SO sorry I don’t know why I’m dissing on all these villagers, not hate to those who like them )

• Villager hunting is actually fun

• Waterfall entrances are cool.... in moderation. So are those jumping stone things. I have jumping pillars on my island (two of them)

• Kicks isn’t that bad of an npc

• Saying you don’t like “over the top entrances” etc seems unimaginative and rude. Respect people’s tastes


----------



## wanderlust// (Jul 23, 2020)

Only thing that really bothers me is when someone wants to do cottagecore, fairycore, Japanese themed, etc. and people are just like “ugh you should do something original and not shove yourself into a box” 
Like... I’m sorry, but last time I checked, it’s my island and I can do what I want with it?? I can’t comprehend why people would try to make certain themes or whatever... off-limits? Or just label them as unoriginal and unimaginative. I really like cottagecore and that’s why I at first wanted a cottagecore theme. I ended up changing it but still. Not your place to tell people to be oRiginAl. Not doing things that are popular doesn’t make you not like other girls. Thank you, that is all.


----------



## rubyrubert (Jul 23, 2020)

bubblebabies said:


> • Judy is overrated, I find her creepy and (forgive me), kind of ugly. Her color palette is kinda cute but her face just ruins it lol
> 
> • Coco is horribly creepy with her soulless eyes haha
> 
> ...



This is an unpopular opinions thread, it’s not rude to say you don’t like over-the-top entrances just like it’s not rude for you to say you don’t like certain villagers


----------



## wanderlust// (Jul 23, 2020)

rubyrubert said:


> This is an unpopular opinions thread, it’s not rude to say you don’t like over-the-top entrances just like it’s not rude for you to say you don’t like certain villagers


I think it’s the way they worded it.


----------



## Duckling (Jul 23, 2020)

rubyrubert said:


> This is an unpopular opinions thread, it’s not rude to say you don’t like over-the-top entrances just like it’s not rude for you to say you don’t like certain villagers



It’s my opinion and this is an unpopular opinion thread so...


----------



## Magus (Jul 23, 2020)

- I really enjoy Japanese themed Islands.
- I like weird or themed houses that others generally dislike (yes I like Billy's house interior, I think Flora's is great too).
- I don't like cute houses interior without an idea behind.
- I like to ask Blathers more infos about my donations.
- I think Deidre is the best deer.
- I think Cyd is the best of the new NH villagers.
- I think Kiki & Tabby are the cutest cats.
- I don't like Ankha, Whitney, Diana, Marshal, Stitches and Maple.
- I prefer Sisterly, Cranky & Lazy personalities over Normal, Smug & Snooty.
- I like to spend hours swimming just to listen to Pascal wisdom and not for the mermaid stuffs.
- I would have preferred sheep to wear scarfs because we can't really appreciate/see their fluffiness now.
- I think TT ruins a lot of aspects of the game.
- I like to do island hopping to meet new villagers.


----------



## eggie_ (Jul 23, 2020)

i think my only unpopular opinion/gameplay habit is that i dont time travel like, at all. and im not saying this to put myself above TT nah none of that- i just dont see many day-by-day players!
so far ive only TTed once and that was in the first week of the game when you get blathers and FOR SOME REASON you cant donate to him at all after you meet a certain threshold of donations?? like what. what is that. pls dont do that again nintendo lol

also i agree with the cyd thing. i love villagers with a punk-y aesthetic!
also also the bears are big fluffy cuties <3 nate, chow, grizzly, megan, pinky, teddy, tutu... all so solid. all of them!! 
it surprises me sometimes that so many people dislike the bears haha, although that may just be within my own social circles idk
i started off with only 1 thing to say and then it snowballed lmao oops


----------



## Sharksheep (Jul 23, 2020)

bubblebabies said:


> It’s my opinion and this is an unpopular opinion thread so...



Your opinion is your opinion but your wording could have been better. It sounds like you contradicted yourself when you said people should respect other people taste and right after saying that people don't like over the top entrances are unimaginative and rude. 

You are not respecting their opinion for not liking something that you like when you said that it's unimaginative and rude for not liking over the top entrances. 



bubblebabies said:


> • Judy is overrated, I find her creepy and (forgive me), kind of ugly. Her color palette is kinda cute but her face just ruins it lol
> 
> • Coco is horribly creepy with her soulless eyes haha
> 
> ...


----------



## Chungus (Jul 24, 2020)

I know you guys have been talking a lot about how hating/loving popular villagers isn't anything new and that doing so is kind of petty. I must admit that I am one of those petty people. Do any of you guys also feel like islands whose villagers are all within the top ten are kind of boring? I love seeing islands with villagers I don't see too often!


----------



## bam94- (Aug 6, 2020)

One of mine is that selling turnips makes earning money too easy and I way prefer a simpler way of making money that takes longer, such as selling bugs and fish.


----------



## Jhine7 (Aug 6, 2020)

Marshal and Raymond are overrated.


----------



## Manah (Aug 6, 2020)

It's not better than NL.


----------



## jasa11 (Aug 6, 2020)

Its better than NL, nl is awesome but gets boring af fast cuz of lack of customization.


----------



## bam94- (Aug 6, 2020)

I have another about waterfalls coming out of walls and starting from nowhere. They look nice, but I can't help but think how unrealistic they are and even though it's a video game, it just messes with me.


----------



## Bk1234 (Aug 6, 2020)

THE path is overrated and a massive waste of space. 

	Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020

Drago is SO overrated. He’s not even a dragon...


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER (Aug 6, 2020)

Stitches is incredibly unsettling for some reason. I have no idea... I just get creeped out when I look at him


----------



## Sharksheep (Aug 6, 2020)

I think checkerboard flower patterns are super boring. It's fine if you are alternating flowers to line a path or if it's just one or two checkerboard for gardens. But if it's literally every yard and every patch of free space, it looks bland and not visually interesting.


----------



## Corrie (Aug 6, 2020)

bam94- said:


> I have another about waterfalls coming out of walls and starting from nowhere. They look nice, but I can't help but think how unrealistic they are and even though it's a video game, it just messes with me.


Totally! I don't like the unnatural looking waterfalls. It's just so distracting.


----------



## Larsi (Aug 6, 2020)

I don't like waterfalls at 2 sides of the entrance. I see it so much. They make a lot of noise. 

And I  don't like "the path". There are some customisations which are ok but most are not. I will never use them


----------



## Marte (Aug 6, 2020)

As someone else already mentioned, I too love to "ruin" a villagers original home. Even tho Elvis' home looks like a fish museum right now I still like it. I don't mind it looking bad, and I can see that he's lived here for a long time now considering none of his furnitures are original anymore.


----------



## Larsi (Aug 6, 2020)

Marte said:


> As someone else already mentioned, I too love to "ruin" a villagers original home. Even tho Elvis' home looks like a fish museum right now I still like it. I don't mind it looking bad, and I can see that he's lived here for a long time now considering none of his furnitures are original anymore.



Oh yes I do that too. Ok I mostly try to give them something which fits, but if they see me with a fish/big and they want it I won't say no for most of the times. Only depends on which fish/bug and the size. 

But they live on your island and are your friends so why not give them (crazy) gifts just like they do with you  That makes them unique for your island.


----------



## Aurita (Aug 6, 2020)

I’m not a fan of those tightly packed residential “neighborhoods”  I feel bad for the villagers ):


----------



## Chris (Aug 6, 2020)

I think _New Horizons_ is the best game in the franchise. 
and I've been playing the games for 15 years.


----------



## Starboard (Aug 6, 2020)

I agree with a previous poster saying the game is too bright. Like, it seems a bit over-exposed at some times of the day and when I wear white clothes it's like they glow so much I can't really see the details. Also the palm trees look weirdly bright and neon coloured as if they're lamps or something.

Also sometimes it seems like it's foggy in the background even though it's a clear day which I've gotten used to but is still strange.

I do appreciate that we can terraform but sometimes the blockiness of the cliffs and rivers puts me off because it's like I'm trying to landscape a pretty garden using Lego bricks. You can round them off but it still looks like blocks to me.

I don't use the magic wand because it adds so many restrictions to basic gameplay.

And I dislike how some hats or headgear removes the front part of your hair making you look bald. They don't all do that so I don't know why some do.


----------



## loveclove (Aug 6, 2020)

- I don't think the game is incomplete, it's a gorgeous game 
- It looks sooo much better than NL
- I think Isabelle's useless announcements are cute, and they are really short, I don't understand people complaining so much (I would find useful if she announced the weather or NPCs tho)
- I don't like Audie, Sherb and Judy
- Coco is not cute, she's scary
- I don't care for gyroids
- Luna is so weird 
- I really like Raymond (that's unpopular in some threads lol)


----------



## rubyrubert (Aug 6, 2020)

- I like how Judy, Stitches, and Coco look creepy
- I don't like overly symmetrical island designs (ex: having a row of mirrored crescent chairs in your entrance or something)
- Even though there isn't that much furniture in this game, most islands don't look the same at all. There's a ton of different things you can do with the furniture we already have


----------



## Hirisa (Aug 6, 2020)

Environmental sounds are really not as good as they could be. For instance, the sound of your feet crunching through the grass is grating and loud, and the sound of your feet on the pavement should reflect the material of your shoes. Instead, it always sounds like you're wearing wooden clogs. For these reasons, I don't mind not hearing the terrain audio when using custom paths.

People who argue that it's a sign of low creativity to use designs by other players have a simplistic and/or vague notion about what creativity actually is and what it entails.

Audie's design is an eyesore. I adopted her from a mystery island because my partner wants her on their island and, I mean, I like her fine but I won't miss her when she decides to leave.

People vastly overestimate their originality when it comes to preferences in villagers, as evidenced by the defensive "I only love x because I LOVE her not because they are popular." Sure, Jan. Look, it's okay to admit that you are at least somewhat influenced by what is popular and there's genuinely nothing wrong with that.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS (Jan 29, 2021)

old thread but i actually like crafting, ive seen a lot of people who dont. yeah batch crafting would make it way better (especially with fishbait...) but i actually like the process of collecting different diys (the balloon situation i dislike so im not talking seasonal balloon recipes here) and crafting them myself with resources i gathered, it makes items feel more personal to me than if i just bought them


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 29, 2021)

dom is really ugly, especially when his chin does that thing... it's weird

i love raymond but i don't get all the hype about him tbh
like he isn't worth 1000nmt 

judy isn't creepy at all! she's like the cutest villager i've ever seen in my life and i could talk about her forever, love her so much!

tom nook is literally my 2nd favourite npc (after sable) 
he is such a great character and does so much for the player and is also underappreciated, like the dude lets u pay him back whenever and doesn't complain if u never do pay that final loan
not to mention his and sable's backstory is by far the best thing in animal crossing 

marshal and audie are really lame
i wanted to like them but i couldn't and hated having both on my island

and finally, the new megaphones are super cute and i love using them to scream at people


----------



## Poppies_92 (Jan 29, 2021)

I like the villager Tuffles.....


----------



## maria110 (Jan 29, 2021)

I  $%#&@*& hate this game but also love it.  So flawed and yet such potential for greatness, lol.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 29, 2021)

I wish flowers would die. I think dead flowers and trees are cool


----------



## coldpotato (Jan 29, 2021)

Even with a lot of missing content, New Horizons is still my favorite game on switch and I think it deserves to be the #1 best selling switch game.


----------



## Livia (Jan 29, 2021)

I love the beginning of the game before upgrading resident services. It wasn’t too slow or boring.


----------



## JKDOS (Jan 29, 2021)

- 5:00pm song is good.

- 6:00pm song is terrible. It repeats the same 3 second acoustic guitar chords over and over and over for an hour... "Di di da di di da diiiiii."

- 1:00am song is a fever dream. I think I'd rather hear 3:00am than to hear 1:00am.

- I don't see a point in bringing back perfect fruit.

- 10 villagers is more than enough for the island. Considering the fact we can't demolish plots, I never want Nintendo to increase the cap beyond 10. Island is already too small, there is potential for 8 player-houses, and we may see other buildings in the future. No way we have room for more without craming everything in a cluster. 8 villagers is the perfect amount because it allows 1 of each personality.

- Kicks doesn't need his own shop.

- Island Mini games from New Leaf are overrated.

- The flyover cutscene should be removed from the game. Its a waste of time for everyone who is waiting for you to watch it.


----------



## John Wick (Jan 29, 2021)

JKDOS said:


> - I don't see a point in bringing back perfect fruit.



Life without parole for you! 

*Perfect Fruit = DEAD TREES!*


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 30, 2021)

John Wick said:


> Life without parole for you!
> 
> *Perfect Fruit = DEAD TREES!*


This is all I want. Perfect fruit may look cool ig but they have no purpose,, dead trees as I said would be epic. 

	Post automatically merged: Jan 30, 2021

Also Gracie Grace doesn't need to come back. Maybe her (his?) furniture can and clothing (mainly just the princess set and sweet set) but not that character. Also Kapp'n is weird af and his shanties are annoying he doesn't need to come back either nor does Torminter's and his island. Why go to his island to play his lame games ? I rather them be on my island. Also Brewster doesn't need to come back his cafe is meh at best and tbh he looks weird. Maybe stick him in the museum but a whole building for him? No. Same with Dr Shrunk we don't need his lame jokes without learning the reaction there's no point. A whole building for lame two second jokes? No. Katrina can stay out too. She has no purpose and tbh her fortures are meh. They didn't do anything so


----------



## Noel_in_Sunrise (Jan 30, 2021)

The degree of graphical upgrade between this game and the last was unnecessary. I would have been happier with less shiny graphics in exchange for shorter load times and not having to worry about lag. I suspect the amount of detail in items in this game, and how much more time consuming they are to model and texture, is part of the reason why this game has so many clutter objects compared to actual furniture. 

And as much as I like the normal maps for things like clothing, this does have the consequence of making using designed clothing look comparitively sub-par.


----------



## Livia (Feb 1, 2021)

I don't care about reactions. I wish we would stop getting so many new ones from updates because I never use them. I only ever use the same 2 or 3.


----------



## Feraligator (Feb 1, 2021)

- 5pm is insanely popular and it seems everyone likes it, even the people who don't like the soundtrack in general.
I hate it lol, just as annoying as 2PM for me

- also wish flowers died. the petals could have disappeared not the whole flower, I do miss watering flowers without going for hybrids

- the flowers are also too big. I liked how small they were in the past 3 games and they were bunched closer together.

- again, for flowers (lol), I miss them being in bunches of 4. They just looked so nice without taking up so much space, but I understand why it's back to 3 because of the amount of lag it would cause since they sway now 




- preferred NL's shiny art style for the overworld instead of the flat looking grass and dirt now, but the graphics still look gorgeous

- waterfalls coming out of the edge of cliffs looks strange to me (with no pond above it)

- actually prefer houses being off centered to each other, I don't like them lined up

- I don't mind the wait for moving buildings and constructing things. It takes like 2 weeks to redo the island again and I like doing that in real time. I also don't mind too much moving buildings back and forth, as it gives me a reason to make bells again


----------



## piske (Feb 1, 2021)

I actually would love to have the max villagers be 8. I really dislike having duplicate villager personalities :x

	Post automatically merged: Feb 1, 2021



Livia said:


> I love the beginning of the game before upgrading resident services. It wasn’t too slow or boring.


 
My favorite part is the music. It’s really relaxing and now nostalgic for me c:


----------



## JKDOS (Feb 1, 2021)

piske said:


> Livia said:
> 
> 
> > I love the beginning of the game before upgrading resident services. It wasn’t too slow or boring.
> ...



Definitely one of the best parts about the beginning. I know the song can get annoying as it plays 24/7, and when the game dropped, we were playing for countless hours straight, but the music is so calming and relaxing. It was also not too loud, so it didn't obstruct the ambient sounds in the game, such as  sound of the wind. I wish all the hourly tracks followed the theme and style the prologue uses.


----------



## meggiewes (Feb 1, 2021)

My unpopular opinion is that I actually like playing the game as much as I liked playing New Leaf.


----------



## skogkyst (Feb 1, 2021)

Unpopular opinion: I actually like Festivale and I'm excited for another holiday. I know it has been getting some hate around here, but I think it's a neat little holiday.


----------



## DrewAC (Feb 1, 2021)

skogkyst said:


> Unpopular opinion: I actually like Festivale and I'm excited for another holiday. I know it has been getting some hate around here, but I think it's a neat little holiday.


I agree. After so many hours in Wild World (which scrapped major holidays like Halloween, Thanksgiving, and Christmas), I'll never complain about receiving holiday content.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Feb 1, 2021)

I think NH isn't boring or an ass of a game as a lot people make it out to be. Yeah there's improvement that can be made which is what makes the game more exciting. It's better than NL. This game shouldn't be seen as a copy of NL


----------



## meggiewes (Feb 1, 2021)

DrewAC said:


> I agree. After so many hours in Wild World (which scrapped major holidays like Halloween, Thanksgiving, and Christmas), I'll never complain about receiving holiday content.



As a person who never played Wild World, but have watched many videos on changes in it, I wish they would bring back some Wild World holidays to go with the more major holidays. I love the idea of Yay Day and everyone decorating their houses with lights at Christmas Time.


----------



## DrewAC (Feb 1, 2021)

meggiewes said:


> As a person who never played Wild World, but have watched many videos on changes in it, I wish they would bring back some Wild World holidays to go with the more major holidays. I love the idea of Yay Day and everyone decorating their houses with lights at Christmas Time.


I wouldn't mind that at all! The holidays that it did have did offer some amount of fun. I enjoyed the flea market especially as well.

It'd be nice if villagers decorated their houses with lights at Christmas time too. I really like how we can get our whole island festive with lots of decorations for every holiday though. I crafted festive wreaths for every villager last Christmas in my game, which, with some outside decor, made each villager's house really look like it was decked out for Christmas.


----------



## skogkyst (Feb 1, 2021)

Here's another one: I don't like any of the new characters' designs that much. Raymond and Audie are both fine (over-hyped, but fine), but the rest I really hate (especially Judy).


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Feb 1, 2021)

I find it strange that people say ACWW and the other much older games have more to do,,


----------



## bam94- (Feb 1, 2021)

Milky star said:


> I find it strange that people say ACWW and the other much older games have more to do,,


Me too! I loved Wild World, and New Leaf, but I just love Animal Crossing in general. There was lots to do in NL, but there’s so much to do in New Horizons too. I found myself getting bored and running out of things to do in every past AC game, because that’s just the nature of the games; they’re not meant to be played hours at a time. Just my opinion though and I totally get people wanting more things to do. I just didn’t find the additional shops, or Club LOL, or Tortimer’s Island really made my gameplay any longer than it is in NH.


----------



## Hsn97 (Feb 1, 2021)

I hate the crafting. I wish it would burn and die in hell. It doesn’t belong in an AC game.
Daisy-Mai is gross. Her snot drop is disgusting and I purposely avoid playing on Sunday mornings so I don’t have to see it wiggle as she walks around.
Time Travel is down to each persons preference, but isn’t wrong. It bugs me that Nintendo tried to put a stop to it by locking away events.
The updates are utter **** and it irritates me that others say “just be grateful we’re getting updates!” as though I didn’t spend a huge amount of money on a half finished game. No, I’m not grateful. I’ve paid Nintendo, they should do their damn jobs.


	Post automatically merged: Feb 1, 2021



Milky star said:


> I find it strange that people say ACWW and the other much older games have more to do,,


For me it’s not that there’s not much to do verses that the game just doesn’t punish you for playing it.
I could spend literally hours fishing, catching bugs, playing mini games with my villagers, rearranging flowers in Wild World.
In NH your tools break constantly, mini games are all but absent and the villagers are as interesting as a stone. Like what’s the point. Playing NHs for more than 15mins just becomes frustrating and a chore.


----------



## Mezzanine (Feb 1, 2021)

Deleted


----------



## Tindre (Feb 1, 2021)

- calling having a theme a "core" is dumb (kidcore is just a kids theme, cottagecore is just a forest theme with a focus on cottages etc) and it locks people in to dumb limiting styles and "rules".
- Marshall is overrated
- Flowers not dying is boring
- being able to terraform takes away the aspect of adapting to circumstance that this game series excelled at. Same with not having villagers leave.
- I miss having to pay for changing my hair. It made it special.
- I got more out of 400 hours new leaf than 900 hours new horizons. No not progress or gameplay, a mental reprieve from life, a feeling of a second home that didnt change all the time where i wasnt in control but i didnt need to be.


----------



## Mink777 (Feb 2, 2021)

Not sure if this is really unpopular, but I don’t think they need to add any more “reactions” to the game. They have been added in the past few updates, and I think they should focus on areas within the game than that.


----------



## kemdi (Feb 2, 2021)

I don't know if these are unpopular or not but:

- People who complain about 'spoilers' when new items are released are kind of selfish. Its only a 'spoiler' to them when they haven't seen it, but once they do they don't care that others haven't seen it either.

- This game will end up being the best AC game in the series when the updates are finished and as understandable as the complaints are, I also wish long-time fans would give it a chance.  But with that said...

- This game needs a waay more content than it was released with(I know this opinion isn't unpopular, I'm just saying).


----------



## stiitches (Feb 2, 2021)

• Pudge is underrated! I mean, he controls the weather, for goodness sake...

• The aesthetic/graphics of the first Animal Crossing are still the best


----------



## DVD (Feb 2, 2021)

kemdi said:


> - People who complain about 'spoilers' when new items are released are kind of selfish. Its only a 'spoiler' to them when they haven't seen it, but once they do they don't care that others haven't seen it either.



This is so true but also, in my unpopular opinion: I don't understand why it can be considered a spoiler to see the new items before discovering them in game. I could probably miss a lot of seasonal stuff if I didn't check it beforehand and that would make me more upset than, you know, knowing they're there beforehand


----------



## Starfish10 (Feb 2, 2021)

Unpopular opinion... I think it’s strange to complain about “lack of content” in a game that, according to another thread happening right now, lots of people have already played for 1500 to 2000 hours or more. To put it in perspective, 2000 hours is the equivalent of almost 84 SOLID 24 HOUR DAYS of doing nothing but playing ACNH!


----------



## Burumun (Feb 2, 2021)

TBH I don't really feel like ACNH relies that much more heavily on trading than other games did, just that in this pandemic, it's more noticeable since you can't just meet up with people IRL. Back in the WW days, I remember hanging out with a friend, going through each others' catalogs and writing down the things we each wanted from the other so we could order them for each other. 

Sure, if you want to complete and collect everything, you'll most definitely have to play online (and pay up for it nowadays, although even the individual plan for NSO isn't _that_ expensive), but I don't get the feeling most people, who play the game for, like, three months and then maybe in short spurts now and again, play that way. Heck, one thing I like about the trailers is it feels like the trailer islands are progressing at the rate most normal players play at, so they're just now starting to really develop, rather than being a perfect, fully decorated island someone made in a few months of obsessive play.


----------



## Bilaz (Feb 4, 2021)

I love the music. It's like wild world but island-y


----------



## Mu~ (Feb 12, 2021)

Why are Isabelle and Digby so cute while the dog villagers look so meh in comparison?


----------



## JKDOS (Feb 13, 2021)

The exterior of the current museum expansion looks ugly compared to the smaller initial museum.


----------



## lemoncrossing (Feb 13, 2021)

The events kinda suck— Halloween was the worst.


----------



## Shawna (Feb 13, 2021)

- I do not like Rolf's design and I really, really REALLY, dislike him
- I LOVE the 3AM music in NH
- Marshal is kinda boring and over-hyped
- Velma is VERY under-rated
- Sea bass are NOT the #1 worst fish.  They are #2, and horse mackerel is #1
- I am happy gyroids are not a thing (though I would be okay if they became a thing in a future update if we didn't have to dig them up)


----------



## Moritz (Feb 13, 2021)

Bob is ugly.
I dont get how people think he's cute when he's just so far from it. He has a face you just want to punch.

I dislike any island that has "the path" or follows a "core". Im all for taking inspiration but sometimes it goes a little (a lot) bit beyond that.


----------



## xhyloh (Feb 13, 2021)

not sure if this is unpopular but i really can't stand the normal villagers in this game. with every villager being so nice to you already, it really just makes it seem like they have no personality at all


----------



## meo (Feb 13, 2021)

I’m not that into Isabelle; she’s always felt lacking in character to me. I wouldn’t have really minded if she wasn’t patched in since NH hasn’t really done her any favors so far.


----------



## t3llusagi (Feb 13, 2021)

Cyd is the best new villager
over cluttered islands are ugly
most cottage core islands are not that cute
You can't spoil anything in this game
People care way too much what others are doing in this game, me time traveling doesn't have anything to do with anybody else
the update system is trash, please me the full game upfront


----------



## magicalgrrrlz (Feb 13, 2021)

Unconventional looking villagers are the cutest (Canberra, barold..) i think them being "different makes me like them more.

I never understood why people want cluttered islands, I know they look nice but then the frame rate drops when you walk around.

Snooty villagers feel more "sisterly" than sisterly villagers

Flick is just "goth lizard" and nothing else, CJ has more personality


----------



## kemdi (Feb 14, 2021)

I actually like the way rare and seasonal diys are distributed. Its one of the only challenging aspects this game has.


----------



## Poppies_92 (Feb 14, 2021)

Gorilla villagers are awesome, I think my goofy personality makes me like them so much

Still haven't found Cesar


----------



## -Lumi- (Apr 16, 2021)

I... kind of miss my villagers randomly moving out.  Don't get me wrong, having them randomly move out _did _cause a lot of frustration! I am a lot happier that they don't do that anymore; it always felt a little unfair that if I had to stop playing the game for a few days due to finals, being sick, or whatever else I could potentially come back to one less villager. However, I am terribly indecisive. I've had the game for only a year and I think I've had a total of three villagers move out? 

Whenever they ask I always get a little nervous that I'll regret letting them go! So I usually tell them to stay, lmao. The exceptions were letting Colton move out when Sherb was a camper, then letting Beau move out when Raymond was a camper, and shortly after than letting Raymond move out because Kiki was camping. Having the campers randomly move out sort of forced me to get to know new villagers! I know this is a me problem though, lol. That's why I'm posting it here, in the unpopular opinions thread!


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 16, 2021)

I really don't care for the clothing in this game. I stick with a custom design of clothing that I like and I never once change my clothes, unless if its a Nook Mile Task.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Apr 16, 2021)

-Lumi- said:


> I... kind of miss my villagers randomly moving out.  Don't get me wrong, having them randomly move out _did _cause a lot of frustration! I am a lot happier that they don't do that anymore; it always felt a little unfair that if I had to stop playing the game for a few days due to finals, being sick, or whatever else I could potentially come back to one less villager. However, I am terribly indecisive. I've had the game for only a year and I think I've had a total of three villagers move out?
> 
> Whenever they ask I always get a little nervous that I'll regret letting them go! So I usually tell them to stay, lmao. The exceptions were letting Colton move out when Sherb was a camper, then letting Beau move out when Raymond was a camper, and shortly after than letting Raymond move out because Kiki was camping. Having the campers randomly move out sort of forced me to get to know new villagers! I know this is a me problem though, lol. That's why I'm posting it here, in the unpopular opinions thread!


While I like that they can't just up and leave now and that they can only plot where the buildings are, I can understand the idea behind the unexpected. If everything is at your control, there's nothing that you can't control and or be surprised by. Yeah, it's not a good surprise lol, but I understand that level of unexpectedness can keep you on your toes.

It sort of makes me think of when Squidward went to that community of squidwards and after awhile started to miss Spongebob and all of his random unexpected energy.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 30, 2021)

After about a year and 3 months later this game hasn't been improved nor has a really changed at all. No new features no new content and nothing improved whatsoever. All we keep getting this year in 2021 it's just seasonal items for existing events that we played last year and not much else

The people who keep defending this game clearly don't understand that past animal crossing games used to have a lot more content and the reason why it was loved and the first place and the reason why it was played so much. That's why when people finally got fed up with the May events they all said that new leaf was a lot more better suited than New horizons.

I want to make it very clear we I do not hate the game the game is good for what it is but for now we need to see new things being added if nothing is added the game is going to suffer and not keep players invested. Ask yourself this how long will you keep on restarting your Islands or having to keep redesigning things just because you want to keep playing?  At some point it will start to become too repetitive and you'll just find yourself being bored easily.


----------



## Madeline63 (May 30, 2021)

I miss club tortimer and I was saddened by the removal in new horizons. For me it was just a really chill place to hang out.


----------



## a potato (May 30, 2021)

The game is fine as-is. And I’ve extensively played all games (and spin-offs, lol) aside from the original. 👁👁


----------



## Corrie (May 31, 2021)

I love the flower and bush options in this game. They look beautiful.


----------



## Hsn97 (May 31, 2021)

I really wish we had more buildings for our island. I know a lot of people are worried about getting shops back in the form of separate buildings because of not having space for them in their towns, but I personally don’t like terraforming or throwing random furniture everywhere so would love some more building to fill up the emptier spaces in my town.


----------



## Starboard (May 31, 2021)

I don't really feel the need to get villagers' pictures unless they're super special to me. And that rarely happens. If I like them I just get their poster from Harv's Island before they leave.


----------



## Jewli (Aug 20, 2021)

Kind of small thing but I liked the town surrounded by the walls/cliffs in older games... it felt comfy and safe in some ways. With the whole Island open feels a bit... exposed?


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 20, 2021)

• Mac is my favorite dog, and my favorite personality is jock.
• Raymond is kind of cool looking, but I don’t understand the hype.


----------



## Moritz (Aug 20, 2021)

Molly is ugly
Shes "cute" but so basic it's boring
One of the absolute worst villagers in the game.
She sucks so bad.



Croconaw said:


> • Raymond is kind of cool looking, but I don’t understand the hype.


Hes one of my all time favourites, and the only cat I actually like.
But I agree 

Hes amazing. But so is hippeux.
And everyone seems to hate him

Its strange hes tied for the most popular villager since Marshal is so boring


----------



## Telula (Sep 4, 2021)

- I'm not a fan of how the hydrangea bushes look in this game.  I loved them in Pocket Camp, but in this game they just look weird to me.  They're the only bushes I won't be utilizing for my island's decor.
- I think the ice pillars are ugly.  Seriously, I hope we get some actual stone pillars in the future because the ice ones will never see the light of day on my island.


----------



## Snek (Sep 4, 2021)

I actually like flowers in this game. After a rainy day, it doesn't bother me when flowers spawn like crazy. Its so much easier to get the hybrids that you wanted than it was in NL. The only hybrid that I never grew myself were blue roses. Other than those I was able to breed hybrids with no problems. With Halloween season coming up soon, I am so glad I am able to produce black and orange hybrids with no issues.


----------



## Alyx (Sep 4, 2021)

The updates are small and are not what we expect/what youtubers hype them up as, but they are still good, and I am grateful for everything that Nintendo is doing during a global pandemic.

I hate camellia bushes. They are so ugly to me. They look like plastic. I recently got rid of all my camellia bushes.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Sep 4, 2021)

Gold tools are the worst in this game. They are completely useless and they break. I mean here's the thing you cannot customize gold tools to restart your durability. You can only do that with normal tools to change the color that restarts your durability, but not with gold tools. They should've made it to where they don't break at all. All that effort just to get them feels wasted.


----------



## IndiaHawker (Sep 5, 2021)

RoxasFan20 said:


> Gold tools are the worst in this game. They are completely useless and they break. I mean here's the thing you cannot customize gold tools to restart your durability. You can only do that with normal tools to change the color that restarts your durability, but not with gold tools. They should've made it to where they don't break at all. All that effort just to get them feels wasted.


Agreed, surely nintendo can’t say it would imbalance game as can make tools infinite with customisation anyway. Plus gold tools have been unbreakable in every other version of ac ive played ugh


----------



## Starboard (Sep 6, 2021)

The breakable tools actually affect my gameplay. In New Leaf I'd catch a lot of the bugs or fish I saw just for fun, but in this game I only do if they sell for a lot. I cringe every time I waste a tool use. I wouldn't mind too much digging up flowers after it rains but since the shovel also breaks it just makes it too annoying of a task. I got tired of remaking the tools soon after I got the game. I really hate what they did to them.


----------



## ayeeprill (Sep 6, 2021)

You’re not better than anyone else for disliking the popular villagers and liking the unpopular villagers. Seriously gives me the vibe of those kids in high school who listen to indie bands and hate them when they become “mainstream”


----------



## Bilaz (Sep 6, 2021)

The dialogue is way better than the dialogue in new leaf. I feel like people seem to forget that they’d talk about your town ordinance or give tutorial dialogue over and over. 

There were so few lines that people used _a specific line_ to figure out if anyone was moving. Let that sink in, getting one specific line from the entire dialogue bank from a villager before they got tired of talking to you was reliable.

That’s nothing compared to having to go through ‘good morning’ once, they fixed the dialogue priority I don’t hear about my previous day anymore


----------



## Ganucci (Oct 7, 2021)

I don't think Nook's Cranny should get an upgrade...at least not in the way everyone is thinking. I love the way their shop looks and I'd hate for it to get bigger or less rustic. What I think they _should _do for an "upgrade" is allow us to go upstairs and maybe up there could be more items. Of course, I think this would only be useful if more furniture was released and/or we got access to all variations.

Otherwise, if people do want to it to change its rustic aesthetic then in a not-unpopular opinion, they should allow us to customize the building to fit different themes like modern, fairytale, zen, etc.


----------



## Autumn247 (Oct 7, 2021)

I really don't care for the background music, at least, not nearly as much as I did for New Leaf's soundtrack, I love the music in NL so much, there's just something about it


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Oct 7, 2021)

I have another one. All the villagers are just clones of each personality, they don't have anything new to say and they all just copies of ones each personality. I just wish they had their own story and character to them here's whats wrong with the personalities no matter who you have:

Jocks: Only seem to talk about their muscles and workout routine.
Peppy: Only seem to talk about being famous popstars all the time.
Smug: Only seem to talk about being more full of themselves.
Lazy: Only seem to talk about food and their bug friends.
Cranky: Only seem to talk about the old days
Snooty: Only seem to talk about fashion and their looks.
Normal: Only seems to talk about doing their laundry.

The only personality I don't have an issue with is Sisterly. They seem to have more character to them and they always are neutral around everyone. Its a shame that there wasn't many Sisterly villagers made and the only one that stood out to me was Cherry which is one of my favorite villagers. With all due respect I get every villager looks different, but can I just ask why do they have to have the same story and personality as each other? This is why trying to have variety of villagers on your island is one of the hardest things to do.


----------



## Moritz (Oct 7, 2021)

I really hate when people act like those who dislike some popular villagers but love some unpopular villagers, are edgy kids.

It seems so prevalent to think that way, but I'm sure every one of us would never have one of the most popular villagers, but adores one of the least popular.

Its crazy to me that some people think it's crazy to dislike the most popular villagers.
But im certain if we polled to see who disliked them as well, they would have their fair share of votes.

Really Its insulting when people act like it's acting out to not like who they like


----------



## maria110 (Oct 7, 2021)

I really really like jock villagers.  They are wonderful!


----------



## DarkSlayer1331 (Oct 7, 2021)

The developers don't have to give us all the same stuff we had in previous games. We had that stuff already. This is a new entry, with new things. People need to get over the fact that their "expectations" are all self made.


----------



## Morningowl (Oct 7, 2021)

Autumn247 said:


> I really don't care for the background music, at least, not nearly as much as I did for New Leaf's soundtrack, I love the music in NL so much, there's just something about it


You got lots of company with that opinion it’s one most popular opinions actually. 

Might of been said before I don’t believe that Club Tortimer I would make or break the game.


----------



## Solio (Oct 8, 2021)

It's a little bit of a disappointement that the Roost is incorperated into the museum instead of being its own building.
I would have loved to have a Café to decorate around.
I don't care if it "messes with people's layouts". Here we are, complaining that there is nothing to do, but also unwilling to remodel our town layout a tiny bit for a single building, which would give us something to do...
Also, I don't get why people cling so much to their one town layout, completely unwilling to change anything.
I get that it's hard to part with a design you like, but there are so many possibilities out there that it feels like a waste to me to stick to one town design.


----------



## charmingpeach (Oct 8, 2021)

I think this might be the most unpopular opinion, but I am not quite fond of New Horizon's graphics. Yes, it is very realistic and very HD, but that's kinda the problem I have with it, I don't think "realistic" fits the AC world. I much preferred the New Leaf or Pocket Camp's graphics and by that I mean, the bright, pastel almost color palette. New Horizons feels like it has too much shadow and the lightning inside the house is... ugly, it's either too yellowy or too white.


----------



## SoftCrowbar (Oct 8, 2021)

I don’t like pretty much any of the new villagers (Cyd is the only exception)

I don’t like most of the super popular characters, especially one (I’m looking at you, Marshal.)

Redd’s spawn rate doesn’t bother me at all.

Diva is one of my absolute favorite villagers.

The free updates don’t bother  me at all. I don’t mind that there’s not too much with each update.

Idk if this last one is unpopular, but I wish ACNH had more bold colors like in the previous games/Pocket Camp.

also I thoroughly love Tom Nook and it pains me when people vilify him

edit: I don’t give a hoot if new stuff would ruin people’s layouts, I still think more buildings would be a good idea.

edit 2: I really actually love the ACNH soundtrack and play with the music on only. It doesn’t compare with NL but NH’s music I really love.

also, I think people get too uppity about what villagers people like/dislike as though it’s a personal offense. It’s not that deep


----------



## konijntje (Oct 8, 2021)

- The villager dialogue system is...bad but the New Leaf and City Folk ones frankly were not any better and no offense it is rather lazy

- We really do need more than like...3 buildings I don't really care about other people's layouts

- I really, really miss GracieGrace and would like it to come back! Why only in two games?

- Again, the realistic graphics look odd to me with an Animal Crossing game I don't really care what people obsessed with "pristine" graphics have to say. I despise pastels.

- I like most of the supposedly "ugly" villagers and they are all so charming to me

- I know this is a popular opinion but the music is not my thing and the fact that you can't turn it off makes it worse. They should have never switched composers. Totaka's soundtracks really brought AC to life.

- Very "neat" looking islands are kind of odd to me since its...an island


----------



## Scrafty (Oct 8, 2021)

I love most of the soundtrack. The bass sounds so good when you listen to it with headphones.


----------



## DaisyFan (Oct 8, 2021)

Fashion is one of my favorite villager hobbies. I love seeing some of my villagers wearing an accessory and carrying a pink purse.


----------



## Kg1595 (Oct 8, 2021)

konijntje said:


> We really do need more than like...3 buildings I don't really care about other people's layouts



This.  I find it incredibly ironic that the same people complaining that they have nothing to do in the game are often the same ones who scream bloody murder if there is even a hint new buildings are coming and they would need to redesign their layout.  It has been highly implied in marketing/commentary since game launch that new vendors, and by extension, new buildings, might be in the cards.  Those people might have lucked out with the Roost, but the island really does need more than the current five buildings plus houses, and there are plenty of people who would happily fit in new buildings into our layout.  

In my island hopping, I have yet to come across an island, even the maxcore ones, that could not manage to fit in additional buildings.  You don’t need a dozen picnic blanket scenes on one island!


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Oct 8, 2021)

Kg1595 said:


> This.  I find it incredibly ironic that the same people complaining that they have nothing to do in the game are often the same ones who scream bloody murder if there is even a hint new buildings are coming and they would need to redesign their layout.  It has been highly implied in marketing/commentary since game launch that new vendors, and by extension, new buildings, might be in the cards.  Those people might have lucked out with the Roost, but the island really does need more than the current five buildings plus houses, and there are plenty of people who would happily fit in new buildings into our layout.
> 
> In my island hopping, I have yet to come across an island, even the maxcore ones, that could not manage to fit in additional buildings.  You don’t need a dozen picnic blanket scenes on one island!


And can I just say sometimes I don't see people even think about navigation on their island. I've been to dream islands and I just need to express this, Narrow pathways are not really good for navigation. I Just find myself walking around find out where to go and I often get lost in an island where its so cluttered with all these decorations that people put on their island. This would not bother me if there was like more open areas or like directions of where to go on the island.

For me on the other hand I would much rather navigate on simple island that has open paths and clear navigation of getting to places quicker and faster. On my 2nd island Daybreak is a good example. I know where each bridge and incline is suppose to go, and I make sure that it is easier to get to the cliffs and back to the plaza really quickly. With all due respect I know people have their own ways of designing their island, but if there is one thing they often overlook is the navigation of how people explore your island and how they are suppose to get to said areas.


----------



## Beanz (Oct 8, 2021)

charmingpeach said:


> I think this might be the most unpopular opinion, but I am not quite fond of New Horizon's graphics. Yes, it is very realistic and very HD, but that's kinda the problem I have with it, I don't think "realistic" fits the AC world. I much preferred the New Leaf or Pocket Camp's graphics and by that I mean, the bright, pastel almost color palette. New Horizons feels like it has too much shadow and the lightning inside the house is... ugly, it's either too yellowy or too white.



YES. I 100% agree with this opinion right here. When I first saw the New Horizons trailer I was like the graphics are amazing but I don’t think it’s very fitting to an Animal Crossing game. I miss New Leaf’s and Pocket Camp’s style, I also would of loved if Nintendo stuck with the beta style:




I know it looks kind unfinished and it needs to be cleaned up a little but I like it. I feel like it’s truer to the franchise than what we currently have.

IMO making the graphics more realistic was a major mistake and the worst thing to ever happen to AC. I sound dramatic but it’s so so sad we can’t go back to something like PC’s or the graphics pictured above, I just feel like Nintendo ripped away everything fun and playful about AC graphics.


----------



## inazuma (Oct 8, 2021)

I always skip Bob and roald. Forgive me pls.


----------



## xara (Oct 9, 2021)

SoftCrowbar said:


> Redd’s spawn rate doesn’t bother me at all.



me neither! my museum’s been complete for quite a while now, but his spawn rate has never bothered me, not even when i was still trying to complete my art exhibit. he shows up when he shows up, and that’s fine with me!



SoftCrowbar said:


> edit: I don’t give a hoot if new stuff would ruin people’s layouts, I still think more buildings would be a good idea.





konijntje said:


> - We really do need more than like...3 buildings I don't really care about other people's layouts



i agree 100%!! i can understand that having to change up your layout to accommodate new buildings would be frustrating for quite a few people, but i’m definitely hoping for some new buildings eventually. 

and while we’re on this topic, i’m also genuinely disappointed that the roost is going back into the museum. it’s not that big of a deal and i appreciate the nostalgia of it, but i really was hoping that the roost would be its own building again like it was in new leaf. oh well.


----------



## Airysuit (Oct 9, 2021)

I don't care about villager/npc dialog. Sure the first few months of playing I liked reading some of the jokes and cute stories, but overall I just don't really care.
IRL i dont like talking to people all the time, same as in game.

And I'm not saying the dialog is bad, even if it was the best dialog ever i wouldn't care. Like when I play stardew I never put any effort in getting to now the villagers better, unless I need to to make the game move forward. 

Imo talking/reading is overrated in this game.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 9, 2021)

• Jock is the best personality type.
• I don’t care about house interior. Villagers have the right to express themselves. If Goldie wants a bonfire in her living room, I support her 100%.
• I don’t care about completing the museum. I donate at my own leisure instead of stressing out to find missing fossils, fish, bugs, or paintings.


----------



## Candy83 (Oct 9, 2021)

*Unpopular Opinion:* From my experience in _New Leaf_, although I haven’t had him yet in _New Horizons_ (due to not having as many game copies), *Rodney* is an excellent villager.


----------



## charmingpeach (Oct 9, 2021)

ItzNotNatzDuh said:


> IMO making the graphics more realistic was a major mistake and the worst thing to ever happen to AC. I sound dramatic but it’s so so sad we can’t go back to something like PC’s or the graphics pictured above, I just feel like Nintendo ripped away everything fun and playful about AC graphics.


Yes I completely agree! I don't know what it is about this entry, but it feels more artificial and the furniture looks like doll house sets toys, plastic almost. It would be more fitting if they kept the colorful, bright graphics they had before but this one makes it almost uncanny valley in a way that doesn't fit AC as a franchise if you get me. I totally see where you are coming from. We also notice they want to go for a more realistic tone with the furniture sets... there's no whimsical or playful ones, just IKEA inspired ones, which takes charm away imo.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 9, 2021)

charmingpeach said:


> -snip-


I agree with your statements partially. I like the New Leaf graphics. I think the realistic tone works for some furnitures, but that’s all there is. I hate that the kiddie set was removed, along with a bunch of other sets. It seems that all there is now are realistic looking items. My personal favorite was the modern set, which was also removed. It’s too much like real life. Even the villagers look like humans in animal suits, more specifically the dogs and cats.


----------



## Bulbadragon (Oct 9, 2021)

Club Tortimer is lowest on my list of things I want to come to the game. I don't like playing online with random people. If I'm going to play with people, I'd rather play with someone I can talk to on a voice chat. The minigames were fine, but I only really liked the hide and seek one. The others all felt very tedious to me and it was very annoying to me to get enough medals for the items. 

I see why people want it and loved it, but I'd rather have something completely new than Club Tortimer.


----------



## Mutti (Oct 9, 2021)

Il join in with my opinions;

- I loved isabelle so much in New Leaf and truly think she was one of the best additions to tne AC franchise but i dont believe they thought out a actual role for her in New Horizons and i dont think she should of been added to the game as a main character, maybe a recurring special character? Or even maybe not at all?

-The dialogue system for the animals personalities is shocking to say the least, i like a certain personality on my island as every time i speak to 5+ of my animals i am guaranteed to get the same text from them daily, it infuriates me.

-The hatred for tom nook’s character confusing. The man gives you somewhere to live in every single title of the AC franchise and you get the chance to pay it back over time with no interest, and he is the bad guy? If it was anything like real life he would be hated more than he is now.

-The Nook Miles ticket system is not fit for purpose, how can a ticket which only gets you a single trip to a nook island be worth more than bells which can but absolutely anything?

I think il stop here or il be typing all day


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Oct 9, 2021)

airysuit said:


> I don't care about villager/npc dialog. Sure the first few months of playing I liked reading some of the jokes and cute stories, but overall I just don't really care.
> IRL i dont like talking to people all the time, same as in game.
> 
> And I'm not saying the dialog is bad, even if it was the best dialog ever i wouldn't care. Like when I play stardew I never put any effort in getting to now the villagers better, unless I need to to make the game move forward.
> ...


As an Introvert myself I can relate to not wanting to talk to a lot of people myself. I will agree that the NPC dialogue in this game is pretty repetitive. The most annoying one is both Isabelle and Orville. I mean how many times do I have to hear Isabelle talk about her annoying TV Shows, Her Sock, and of course asking ridiculous questions? If there was an option to "Skip" the announcements I would welcome that. 

As for Orville I mean the guy never shuts up. He just asks the same questions of "Where you want to fly?" "Do you want to fly local or online?" "How do you want to travel?" "Is this where you want to go?" I mean seriously he really never stops asking these questions whenever you want to visit someone. If there was an option to say "I wanna go somewhere via dodo code" this would cut back so much of this dialogue.


----------



## Orius (Oct 9, 2021)

Not sure if this is an unpopular opinion, but I find Lloyd kinda cute. I know people find gyroids like Coco creepy, but I found Lloyd's wiggling and hopping endearing in Pocket Camp, so I'm glad he showed up here again in NH.


----------



## satine (Oct 9, 2021)

- I think that Judy looks honestly creepy. 
- I prefer Turkey Day & Toy Day to Halloween. 
- Some of the villager dialogue is absolutely wonderful, particularly with the Lazy villagers (though I will agree that there needs to be more, and that it'd be nice if they were more varied). 
- I think that there should be LESS of an ability to customize every single little aspect of the game, not more. I was not really a fan of terraforming in the beginning -- it felt a little too much like godmodding. It's fine now, and I'll use it myself, but I think that being able to control every last aspect of the game makes it more of a home decor game and less of an immersive, fun little place to go escape. ACNH loses its charm when you can control, edit, and fix every little detail -- especially when you can do this without any sort of struggle or any sort of hard work. I think that it's good that you have to go through all the bureaucracy and dialogue in the airport for instance, I don't think you should be able to customize villager's houses, et cetera.


----------



## Moritz (Oct 9, 2021)

Since a lot of people are saying that they don't care about other people not wanting more buildings...
I guess it counts as an unpopular opinion to say that I don't care about those who want more buildings. I dont have room for it.
And no, I have no interest at all in redesigning my island. I spent over a year tweeking and perfecting it. I see no reason why I should want to ruin that. I'm very happy with what I made.
And believe it or not, I'm not screaming saying there is nothing to do in this game.
There is just as much to do in this game as any other animal crossing game minus minigames.


----------



## Orius (Oct 9, 2021)

Moritz said:


> Since a lot of people are saying that they don't care about other people not wanting more buildings...
> I guess it counts as an unpopular opinion to say that I don't care about those who want more buildings. I dont have room for it.
> And no, I have no interest at all in redesigning my island. I spent over a year tweeking and perfecting it. I see no reason why I should want to ruin that. I'm very happy with what I made.
> And believe it or not, I'm not screaming saying there is nothing to do in this game.
> There is just as much to do in this game as any other animal crossing game minus minigames.


I think I'm maybe 30% done with designing my island layout? lol

Seriously, designing the layout in this game is a pain (especially if you get unlucky and have a crappy island shape with two rivers running down each side of the island, such that even if you remove those rivers, the edge of the rivers at the bottom still sticks out since you can't terraform the outside and the edge of your island). If having more buildings will stifle my progress, no thank you indeed. I don't even think I have enough space for all my villagers' homes. You wanna give me more buildings? Give me more room on the island. Let me expand the island.

It's honestly a give-and-take situation. I'll take it if you'll give it.


----------



## azurill (Oct 9, 2021)

Moritz said:


> Since a lot of people are saying that they don't care about other people not wanting more buildings...
> I guess it counts as an unpopular opinion to say that I don't care about those who want more buildings. I dont have room for it.
> And no, I have no interest at all in redesigning my island. I spent over a year tweeking and perfecting it. I see no reason why I should want to ruin that. I'm very happy with what I made.
> And believe it or not, I'm not screaming saying there is nothing to do in this game.
> There is just as much to do in this game as any other animal crossing game minus minigames.


This is why I think if we did by some miracle get new buildings they should be optional. I would love more buildings but would feel bad for anyone who doesn’t want them for whatever reason. So say Leif got his own building you would have options. He could either have his own shop, be part of nook’s or just continue visiting,


----------



## Moritz (Oct 9, 2021)

azurill said:


> This is why I think if we did by some miracle get new buildings they should be optional. I would love more buildings but would feel bad for anyone who doesn’t want them for whatever reason. So say Leif got his own building you would have options. He could either have his own shop, be part of nook’s or just continue visiting,


I do wish they would do it this way as it would satisfy everyone.
But I can totally see why they wouldn't.
It would be quite the increase in their workload.
They would need to design the exterior of the buildings.
And if you take the Roost for example, they had to change the inside of the museum. And the entrance is sideways. But buildings can't be sideways. Which means they would have to make 2 different versions of the Roost.
Its a shame, but I do get it.

(Side note, can leif please join the nooks, I hate having to wait for him to visit in order to get the in season bushes. Please and thank you nintendo XD)


----------



## azurill (Oct 9, 2021)

Moritz said:


> I do wish they would do it this way as it would satisfy everyone.
> But I can totally see why they wouldn't.
> It would be quite the increase in their workload.
> They would need to design the exterior of the buildings.
> ...


Yea I don’t know how much work it would be to do it that way. If it wasn’t to much extra work it be nice since everyone could be happy that way. I’m sure that’s the reason they don’t. Leif in Nook’s would be better then him just visiting. Maybe it could be a good way to bring back the missing houseplants.


----------



## a potato (Oct 9, 2021)

I think the game is fine as is and we aren’t really _owed_ any more content than we have/are getting, at least in the short-/mid-range term. The game was obviously a success and had significant impact.


----------



## xara (Oct 10, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> • I don’t care about house interior. Villagers have the right to express themselves. If Goldie wants a bonfire in her living room, I support her 100%.



me neither! i can definitely see why some people care about it and want the ability to modify villager interiors, but a villager not being 100% original has never bothered me. all of my villagers wind up with random critters, clothes and items in their houses, and i like it that way because it adds character and gives them a sense of uniqueness imo, if that makes sense. :’)


----------



## Bilaz (Oct 10, 2021)

Here’s my unpopular opinion

Two south river mouths is the best
I hate how unbalanced the other exit types feel xD


----------



## McRibbie (Oct 11, 2021)

I've posted in the General AC Discussion unpopular opinions, now it's time to do some NH-specific unpopular opinions! (although I'm going to end up reiterating some things I've said in that thread anyway)

I ultimately think giving us the ability to decorate EVERYWHERE has led to a lot of people going "hmm, what if I made a borderline un-traversable and lag-inducing mess, but called it xcore to distract from the fact that this is in reality a really horrible maze that realistically, would be hell to live in?" rather than using it to enhance the "chill forest village in the middle of nowhere" theme the game already has. In addition, the game doesn't have complex enough villager AIs for them to interact with the elaborate pieces of nothing that people build, so I just end up going "Yes, you made a library outside, but _why? _Yes, you made a building that nobody can actually use, but _why?" _To be fair, I wasn't impressed with people doing this in _Wild World _and have steadily gotten grouchier about it since New Leaf, but whenever I go onto a random dream with Luna for inspiration I'm _immensely_ disappointed that I don't get anything other than just "oh look, it's another island I can barely move around with the same 10 villagers, yay!"
The soundtrack, after my initial disappointment that it didn't have enough instrument variation, has really grown on me over the past 18 months, especially after I bought the CD and took a few walks to listen to it. I _do_ still have a few gripes with it, like the weakest tracks being in the late afternoon (4pm, which is just "kinda OK", and 6pm, which isn't as funky/r&b inspired as the GC/WW versions), some of the event music rearrangements being a bit meh (Bunny Day especially, which gets rid of the weird synth blorps in favour of doing it with horns, which isn't as good as the LGTTC/NL arrangement imo) and the fact that there's SO. MANY. VARIATIONS. of the prequel music... but it's overall a good soundtrack. Totaka and co have done very well here, and I look forward to buying a second volume at some point!
I'm also going to go "hey, you know that NH dialogue? That's good, that is!" While no, there's not really much for you people who exclusively want villagers to amusingly verbally abuse you, there's lots of nice stuff about cranky villagers enjoying a random beverage after a bath (like the twilight lemonade bit in WW), normal villagers being paranoid about their parents visiting when the place is a mess, and sisterly villagers talking about their school days and how the neighbour's kid looks up to them that much, they'll even eat their burnt train-wreck of a meal. It's not perfect, there's still a load of stuff that runs out far too soon, nothing that reflects what the villager's hobbies are or "hey, this donut is nice" and a lot of conversation about stuff I've done yesterday and how I've decorated the place... but on average, it's reminiscent of the nicest bits from NL's dialogue rather than reminding you of the worst of it.
I don't think Kicks and Leif should get merged into Nook's Cranny/the Able Sisters. The entire point of them is they sell stuff that these shops _don't_, like Redd but without the sus factor_,_ and having them just stand around in these other shops selling these things defeats their entire point. If they're going to get their own shops at some point, give them their own ones (on another island), don't just go "well, that was in New Leaf, surely it should just happen again the exact same way?" We're (sorta) on a console, you can go bigger because of that!
I also don't think Isabelle should announce visitors, you should be able to craft from storage or that there should be a Dodo Airlines app. Both of these things are arguably _too_ convenient, in a game that (due to its focus on design) is a bit too convenient for my tastes anyway. Orville just needs a "I see you've made a mistake, why don't we pick up from where we were" feature, you should be able to access your storage from wardrobe items outside, and Isabelle's the wrong dog for the task of telling you who's here today, because the right one likes aerobics classes on summer mornings to the music of K.K. Slider, and dislikes Gracie and her car.


----------



## Beanz (Oct 12, 2021)

everyone seems to want the ability to have more villager plots on their island but i have really have no desire for it.


----------



## Bilaz (Oct 14, 2021)

I really don’t want quality of life updates tbh xD
My first reason being that being a bit tedious is part of what makes it so animal crossing... If you could go into an editor mode and change the landscape you could be done in like 5 minutes and that would go entirely against the vibe. The game’s relaxed pace is encouraging you to just edit little bits at a time and decorate little bits at a time. Have your island develop over time, that’s the point of the game imo.

Secondly I’ve already completed everything I wanted to so xD QOL won’t get me playing again and would take time and space up in the direct that could be fun content instead


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 17, 2021)

Now that we can remodel villagers’ houses, I will mention that I don’t care for this feature. I feel like it’s very dictatorial to control what my villagers homes’ look like. If someone was controlling your living space in real life, I guarantee you wouldn’t like that. My villagers are free to do what they want with their living space. I’m not going to control their private spaces. I’m not against people who do want complete control over everything by any means, but it’s not for me. I never got it anyway. You only see _their_ living space if you go inside _their_ homes, and it’s not _your_ home. I know this is a bit controversial but most of my takes are, so… here’s this one.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Oct 17, 2021)

Pre-Direct and even now... I really don't understand the hype for Brewster/The Roost. It seems cute for photos, I guess, but I think it's going to get boring really fast.



Croconaw said:


> Now that we can remodel villagers’ houses, I will mention that I don’t care for this feature. I feel like it’s very dictatorial to control what my villagers homes’ look like. If someone was controlling your living space in real life, I guarantee you wouldn’t like that.



That's a good point. When I was growing up my mom didn't care how I decorated my room because she saw it as my space. But I did have some friends who weren't allowed to do certain things in their own room. For example, I had a friend in high school who wanted to hang posters up of some male celebrities (gonna show my age here - this was Jonathan Taylor Thomas, N'Sync, etc lol) but weren't allowed to because her mom thought hanging posters of celebrities on the wall looked tacky. I always felt bad for her. 

...but at the same time, I hate how my villagers take away their furniture and set up clothes. No. Just no. I will follow their personalities/interests when decorating for them though!


----------



## vanivon (Oct 17, 2021)

my unpopular opinion is that i don’t get why tortimer’s island / minigames not returning is such a big deal to so many fans — even if they gave you a little more to do with friends and were fun at first, they got old incredibly quickly and felt more tedious for grinding tokens than anything. idk i just think it’s more fun to spend an hour hitting your friends with axes i don’t get why people think ACNH multiplayer is so lacking. is it not enough to make your own fun



Croconaw said:


> Now that we can remodel villagers’ houses, I will mention that I don’t care for this feature. I feel like it’s very dictatorial to control what my villagers homes’ look like. If someone was controlling your living space in real life, I guarantee you wouldn’t like that. My villagers are free to do what they want with their living space. I’m not going to control their private spaces. I’m not against people who do want complete control over everything by any means, but it’s not for me. I never got it anyway. You only see _their_ living space if you go inside _their_ homes, and it’s not _your_ home. I know this is a bit controversial but most of my takes are, so… here’s this one.


i know you already acknowledged this as controversial, but i think this is massively overthinking it and calling it dictatorial is taking it a few steps too far. These are lines of code, not real people. And labelling it dictatorial has the same vibes as people who call villager trade “slave trading.” Overthinking it and comparing it to something real-life when it’s not applicable.


----------



## Airysuit (Oct 17, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> Now that we can remodel villagers’ houses, I will mention that I don’t care for this feature. I feel like it’s very dictatorial to control what my villagers homes’ look like. If someone was controlling your living space in real life, I guarantee you wouldn’t like that. My villagers are free to do what they want with their living space. I’m not going to control their private spaces. I’m not against people who do want complete control over everything by any means, but it’s not for me. I never got it anyway. You only see _their_ living space if you go inside _their_ homes, and it’s not _your_ home. I know this is a bit controversial but most of my takes are, so… here’s this one.



I get what you're saying. But i disagree -since you don't just unlock that feature and start changing someones house. The ingame 'story' is that at first you make them a vacation home and once they're happy enough and like what you did, you'll be able to redesign their house. So in my head you'll be some kind of fancy decorater who earned a clients trust to redo their home after decorating their vacation home.


----------



## a potato (Oct 17, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> Now that we can remodel villagers’ houses, I will mention that I don’t care for this feature. I feel like it’s very dictatorial to control what my villagers homes’ look like. If someone was controlling your living space in real life, I guarantee you wouldn’t like that. My villagers are free to do what they want with their living space. I’m not going to control their private spaces. I’m not against people who do want complete control over everything by any means, but it’s not for me. I never got it anyway. You only see _their_ living space if you go inside _their_ homes, and it’s not _your_ home. I know this is a bit controversial but most of my takes are, so… here’s this one.


No offense, but the process to remodel homes in the game requires asking the animal to give permission first. Therefore, it’s consent-based and not dictatorial.


----------



## Silkfawn (Oct 17, 2021)

NH is my first AC game so I'm experiencing everything for the firs time.

I don't get the hype for the gyroids or the froggy chair.
Why is it even a meme? It's just a frog chair 

Brewster seems overhyped too.
If all he does is serve coffee then I don't see myself going to his cafe very often. <shrugs>


----------



## juneau (Oct 17, 2021)

DJStarstryker said:


> Pre-Direct and even now... I really don't understand the hype for Brewster/The Roost. It seems cute for photos, I guess, but I think it's going to get boring really fast.


I feel this too - I don't _dis_like it, but past wanting something that was always a part of the base games reintegrated into NH, it's not that exciting to me (so I'm really glad the Direct offered so much more than just a Brewster reveal!). I hope the Roost will be more than just what was shown in the Direct and/or drinking coffee has some added benefits that will be useful to gameplay.


----------



## VexTheHex (Oct 17, 2021)

Brewster was one of the least interesting things in the Direct. Maybe there's a bit more to him, but he seemed boring.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 17, 2021)

a potato said:


> No offense, but the process to remodel homes in the game *requires asking the animal to give permission first.* Therefore, it’s consent-based and not dictatorial.


With all the excitement I admit that detail slipped my mind, although I was aware of it after the Direct. I kind of like how the animals have to ask first, it gives you something to work towards if you want it bad enough.


----------



## buginski (Oct 17, 2021)

It isn't a big deal to me, but I don't really like the expanded Harv's island. I like the idea for returning characters that couldn't be smoothly integrated into one of the existing shops (Harriet and Reese & Cyrus) but for other characters like Katrina, I'd rather she visit our actual island. I also wish Leif was implemented into a Nook's Cranny upgrade instead. I also wish the cafe was it's own building as it ruins the symmetry in the museum, but it had to be done this way since it's being added so late after release.


----------



## UnendingHope (Oct 17, 2021)

While New Horizons missed a lot of things that New Leaf and other titles had at launch, I still think it succeeded New Leaf in terms of gameplay. And now with all the DLC, I can confidently say it's the best Animal Crossing game to date.


----------



## EtchaSketch (Oct 17, 2021)

broccolo is a god and we should worship him in all of his bowl cut-ness and laziness


----------



## Envy (Oct 17, 2021)

buginski said:


> It isn't a big deal to me, but I don't really like the expanded Harv's island. I like the idea for returning characters that couldn't be smoothly integrated into one of the existing shops (Harriet and Reese & Cyrus) but for other characters like Katrina, I'd rather she visit our actual island.



I had this problem with City Folk's city. (Of course, City Folk was just a poor excuse for an AC game in general, so there was absolutely nothing to make up for it, whereas here there is.)

The special visitors have always been a source of replay for the game, it keeps you coming every day to see if that special visitor you want is there. But when they are there every single day, then you lose that. Eventually (much quicker than the standard AC method of visiting) you will have gotten everything you want and move on. Some people can see this as a QOL kinda thing, but me as a fan of the series since the very beginning, I just feel like the visiting way is the most natural for the series.

I would have been happier if this feature was bringing more NPCs that are not presently in the game (like it did with Reese & Cyrus) as opposed to changing current special visitors.

Nevertheless, the game has been out for over a year and a half now, and we've had plenty of time to have the old way, so maybe it will be refreshing this time, IDK.


----------



## Queenno (Oct 19, 2021)

Am I the only one thinking that the island is too big? Sometimes I really do feel overwhelmed when decorating and I wish the island would be a little bit smaller so that I don't feel uncomfortable with all these empty spaces!


----------



## Bon Bonne (Oct 19, 2021)

this opinion also extends to New Leaf, but I feel that a fully expanded house with all the rooms is too many rooms. unless, perhaps, you want your house to be like a real house. but I never want that in Animal Crossing. I have no idea what to do with every room. kinda wish I could downsize my house.


----------



## Mayor Jack (Oct 19, 2021)

I hate the hair colours in new horizons - I much preferred them in NL and both blonde hair colours are really bad in my opinion. I wish that Harriet would teach you more hair colours instead of even more hairstyles when we already have tons of those.


----------



## azurill (Oct 19, 2021)

Mayor Jack said:


> I hate the hair colours in new horizons - I much preferred them in NL and both blonde hair colours are really bad in my opinion. I wish that Harriet would teach you more hair colours instead of even more hairstyles when we already have tons of those.


I like two of the new hairstyles but would trade them for better hair colors. The blonde hairs are really bad. It would be nice to have a good blonde color, light brown and white.


----------



## Orius (Oct 19, 2021)

Me feeling depressed.
Random villager: "Boy, isn't this another wonderful morning! Looks like it will be another GREAT DAY!"

Yea no.


----------



## BluebearL (Oct 19, 2021)

We don't need the working for Brewster mini-game back anymore- we can have chats and share a coffee with villagers + NPC's like a real cafe. We could never do that before- a mini-game in and of itself (not to mention morning stretching and other mini-game things they gave us).


----------



## o013 WOLF 130o (Oct 19, 2021)

-I would like it if...in winter are flowers die and come back in spring. This is just me. I dont like the flowers in the snow. It looks bad. Theres no where to put them unless I want to breed them all over again. Plus I would have open areas for snowballs to spawn. This is just a me problem I think, becuase I never leave any open space and iv never heard of anyone else having this issue. 

-I cant believe we still have no mini games. I love decorating but theres only so many times I can move things around before I'm completely over it. The new DLC is nice but it's just happy home designer again. Which I only played for a few weeks. I unlocked all the furniture and was over it. I need things to do with my villagers. I would love to play a card game or board game with them. This is the best game we've had in my opinion but they still cant let us kick a ball around WITH ARE VILLAGERS, like WE COULD ON GAMECUBE?????? please imagine kicking a ball around with your favorite villager.


----------



## LeAckerman (Oct 20, 2021)

- NMT as currency kinda ruins the fun of trading due to charging high nmt for something simple
- the ac community became too toxic
- I dont find isabelle annoying
- I wish grass deteriorating was a thing still
- acnh sound track is kinda boring compared to older games
- i find the "ugly" villagers to be sorta cute?? (not trying to be the odd one out here, i just genuiely think _some_ are cute in their own way)




Candy83 said:


> *Unpopular Opinion:* From my experience in _New Leaf_, although I haven’t had him yet in _New Horizons_ (due to not having as many game copies), *Rodney* is an excellent villager.


^^^ ALSO THIS i think he's adorable?? sdksdksk all my friends make fun of me for liking him but i think he's great


----------



## bcmii (Oct 20, 2021)

I'm not really sure if this is really unpopular, but I don't really care about the world-building aspect of this game. I kind of miss when Animal Crossing wasn't just world building and was actually a social simulator. This game is first and foremost a world-building game and the social simulator part was clearly just an afterthought to them (as evidenced by the villagers' bland and uncreative dialogue/interactions).

I honestly don't care that much about being in control of the placement of every single building. Back in the day, you didn't even have control over where your own house was located. Much more simple and a lot less stress of having to get everything placed/designed perfectly.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Oct 20, 2021)

Megan is underrated.
Pansies look better in new leaf.
Lillies look better in new horizons.
Bug hunting is better in new horizons.
I'd be fine if Nintendo chooses to keep the new graphic texture or go back to older texture.
I like new horizons graphics. Characters are saturated in a colorful way, texture almost look like felt creations of a lonely person which I love. Things are smoothly sculpted (no random polygon looking points). Older AC things and characters were like a painted project of a lonely person who made up friends so they wouldn't be lonely... Lol. If they ever get away from both, I hope they STILL stick to a creation/crafts feel of characters. It's charming.


----------



## nekomimi (Oct 21, 2021)

the new horizons villager dialogue is stale and lifeless. it makes me go feral hearing the same 5 painfully milquetoast lines from a singular personality type every. single. day.

maybe it's just me but i sincerely miss how unfiltered villager dialogue could be in the older games, there was a certain charm to being called a fat bloated idiot by a funny virtual animal for simply inconveniencing them _once_


----------



## Plume (Oct 21, 2021)

After trying way too long to get him to leave my island, I've decided that I frickin' hate Marty. Most of the time I can't even find him...where does he GO?


----------



## Envy (Oct 21, 2021)

o013 WOLF 130o said:


> -I would like it if...in winter are flowers die and come back in spring. This is just me. I dont like the flowers in the snow. It looks bad. Theres no where to put them unless I want to breed them all over again. Plus I would have open areas for snowballs to spawn. This is just a me problem I think, becuase I never leave any open space and iv never heard of anyone else having this issue.



Yeah, I don't like flowery and green winters are in Animal Crossing. There can be winter flowers, because there are IRL, but not every kind. Also trees and bushes should lose leaves. It's one of the most distinctive visual features of winter IRL. Especially where I live where snow is rare.


----------



## Fruitcup (Oct 21, 2021)

It kills me when i see random items placed on cliffs for aesthetic purposes, like why is there a toaster in the middle of no where. Also, seeing stuff like the teddy bears and books in the rain.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Oct 21, 2021)

bcmii said:


> I'm not really sure if this is really unpopular, but I could honestly care less about the world-building aspect of this game. I kind of miss when Animal Crossing wasn't just world building and was actually a social simulator. This game is first and foremost a world-building game and the social simulator part was clearly just an afterthought to them (as evidenced by the villagers' bland and uncreative dialogue/interactions).
> 
> I honestly don't care about being in control of the placement of every single building. Back in the day, you didn't even have control over where your own house was located. Much more simple and a lot less stress.



About the world building thing you're talking about - I don't know when you got into AC, but I noticed in general older (as in been into AC longer, not age) AC fans who got into the series pre-NL generally seem to be lesser excited about HHP because they don't care about the world building thing as much. Pre-NL, the series was more of a social simulator. I feel like NL and it adding more customization options changed that. Obviously this isn't a universal thing, because there are older fans that like world building, or even newer fans who prefer things that aren't world building. But this is just a commonality I've noticed.

I'm personally glad for the world building, because even though I'd been trying to get into the AC series since the Gamecube game, I never enjoyed it for very long until NL came out and that world building could help suck me in. But I can understand why people who play for other reasons would be less excited for HHP.


----------



## Bluebellie (Oct 21, 2021)

I love the little game roaches.
I love weeds. I would like it if they increased the limit of how many grown ones we could get in town.
Villager hunting stinks, Amiibos are  the way to go.
I don’t like any of the new villagers now, or the new villagers on the upcoming update.
I think Shino is probably the ugliest of the new villages, but I know she will be well liked by others.
Judy’s eyes are creepy, and not in a good way. 
Island rating and happy home academy are pointless. What they think is beautiful is not what I think is beautiful. I don’t want a room full of the same matching  furniture all around.
*Barold is beautiful. *
Dream addresses where I have to use the latter and pole are a nightmare.
I dislike selling turnips.


----------



## b100ming (Oct 21, 2021)

Couldn’t care less about Brewster, tbh.


----------



## Brumbo (Oct 21, 2021)

o013 WOLF 130o said:


> -I would like it if...in winter are flowers die and come back in spring. This is just me. I dont like the flowers in the snow. It looks bad. Theres no where to put them unless I want to breed them all over again. Plus I would have open areas for snowballs to spawn. This is just a me problem I think, becuase I never leave any open space and iv never heard of anyone else having this issue.
> 
> -I cant believe we still have no mini games. I love decorating but theres only so many times I can move things around before I'm completely over it. The new DLC is nice but it's just happy home designer again. Which I only played for a few weeks. I unlocked all the furniture and was over it. I need things to do with my villagers. I would love to play a card game or board game with them. This is the best game we've had in my opinion but they still cant let us kick a ball around WITH ARE VILLAGERS, like WE COULD ON GAMECUBE?????? please imagine kicking a ball around with your favorite villager.


WE COULD KICK AROUND THE BALL WITH THE VILLAGERS???????????????


----------



## Crowsie (Oct 21, 2021)

Mayor Jack said:


> I hate the hair colours in new horizons - I much preferred them in NL and both blonde hair colours are really bad in my opinion. I wish that Harriet would teach you more hair colours instead of even more hairstyles when we already have tons of those.


The fact that there isn't a natural hair color slider is a travesty. 

Labelle has more or less succeeded Gracie in terms of game relevance. I basically consider her to be Gracie's C.J, Flick, Daisy Mae, etc. As in, Gracie doesn't need to return. 

With 40 stonking spaces in our inventory, the debit card is obsolete and doesn't need a comeback. It would be cute for roleplaying purposes but otherwise it's just another random item to keep track of. I gave another player 3 million bells today and still had space for more money. Making a trip to the ABD when you're short at the shop isn't that big of a deal, especially since we're getting a functional ABD soon.


----------



## Brumbo (Oct 21, 2021)

Bluebellie said:


> *Barold is beautiful. *


Barold is so cute it's unreal I wanna poke his nose


----------



## Kg1595 (Oct 21, 2021)

While I enjoy the community building aspect of HHP, I wish they were located on the main island and not the archipelago.


----------



## Mokuren (Oct 21, 2021)

Honestly I don't care about the villagers. They are kinda boring and usless. I never talk to them. They are a waste of space


----------



## bcmii (Oct 21, 2021)

DJStarstryker said:


> About the world building thing you're talking about - I don't know when you got into AC, but I noticed in general older (as in been into AC longer, not age) AC fans who got into the series pre-NL generally seem to be lesser excited about HHP because they don't care about the world building thing as much. Pre-NL, the series was more of a social simulator. I feel like NL and it adding more customization options changed that. Obviously this isn't a universal thing, because there are older fans that like world building, or even newer fans who prefer things that aren't world building. But this is just a commonality I've noticed.
> 
> I'm personally glad for the world building, because even though I'd been trying to get into the AC series since the Gamecube game, I never enjoyed it for very long until NL came out and that world building could help suck me in. But I can understand why people who play for other reasons would be less excited for HHP.



The funny thing is that I actually really like designing home interiors, but I just don't care about having control over the physical world itself. So I actually am looking forward to HHP, haha. And it's not that I mind having the option to world build in this game, it's just that I don't like how they scaled back the social simulator aspect in favor of just making the entire game be based around design/crafting/world building. Take that away, and you're honestly not left with much.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Oct 21, 2021)

Harvs island is a great way to find out what theme you want for your home using the current items you have in your catalog before you use it.


----------



## ryuk (Oct 21, 2021)

i’m not sure if this is unpopular but i don’t see anyone talking about it, rant ensuing:

basically i *hATE* how terraforming / outdoor decorating works in this game.

why must we be required to pull out our nook phone, open the custom design app, and place the same tile over. and over. and over again in order to make a decent looking path with a custom design??? and god forbid - your character isn’t in the right spot to place a new tile and instead erases the one you JUST put down.

why can’t the outdoor decorating function be like the one inside???? i want to be able to access my storage and pull stuff out as i see fit ( the way you have to empty your pockets and go run to your storage and figure out what furniture to pull out it so extra :/// the new storage shed will kinda help ig but not really tbh ) and then be able to SEE what tiles i can place items on, be able to rotate them and throw trees, cliffs, bodies of water, and other things down with the just click of a button. and they’d be exactly where you want!!! this would make everything soooo much easier dude oml

i want a birds eye view of my island & adjustable angles when i’m trying to plan what i want it to look like, my brain can’t process only being able to work on a tiny portion of it at a time the way it is now

it’s so frustrating to me,,
you don’t understand how excited i was to see in the direct, that in HHP you can do almost exactly what i’m describing. it’s probably only going to be for vacation homes but i really hope not.

my island is still trash even though the game has been out for almost two years and it’s bc i cant bring myself to seriously start working on it. the terraforming and outdoor decorating functions are impossible for me to enjoy using, they’re just so overwhelming and i feel like i can’t relate to anyone else about it. i’m begging for the ability to use the interior design functions on the outside and the more i think about it, it should already be a thing.

aight rant over for now


----------



## o013 WOLF 130o (Oct 21, 2021)

Everyday that goes by now I'm getting less excited for the update. Sure I'm so ready for new items but did we really get anything else? My villagers are still boring to talk to. More popular NPCs have been forgotten. I still have nothing to keep me coming back everyday. Theres no quality of life coming to the game, just quantitys of items. I liked talking to kyle, punchy and static everyday. Now they've got nothing to say. I just got home from work and had a crappy day. I thought about getting on the game and then said why? Theres nothing to do till the update. I'll just read a book. That's how I go months without playing and soon enough my switch is collecting dust next to my DSI.


----------



## xara (Oct 22, 2021)

Bluebellie said:


> • I dislike selling turnips.



SAME. i’m trying to complete the nm achievement for making a profit off them, but i genuinely hate it so much that i’m coming up with an excuse to not buy them every sunday. 



ryuk said:


> and god forbid - your character isn’t in the right spot to place a new tile and instead erases the one you JUST put down.



man, even just reading this irritated me LOL. i’ve barely decorated my island or terraformed, but i absolutely _hate_ when this happens. i hate accidentally erasing a tile in general, even when i’m not decorating/terraforming — it pisses me off so bad.


----------



## UnendingHope (Oct 25, 2021)

The soundtrack of ACNH is overall better than that of New Leaf's in my opinion. New Leaf had some amazing shop themes and things of that nature but the hourly music is just so much better overall in New Horizons. 5PM and 6PM are my personal favorites and are both groovy and comforting respectively. I find it so bizarre that people criticize this game's soundtrack compared to other Animal Crossing titles so much, especially considering city folk just reused wild world's soundtrack for the most part.


----------



## N a t (Oct 25, 2021)

I feel like I see so many people saying that they don't care for the overrated villagers at this point that it doesn't feel like an unpopular opinion to me anymore.

I also feel that, even if they are really well made areas on an island, I don't like the "buildings" such as libraries or arcades that people make because it just doesn't work for my brain. I don't like the idea of having a bunch of books or games to get rained on outside because we don't have the freedom to build actual buildings for those things. They just feel out of place for me personally, but if you can take a more realistic and out-doorsy approach to it, I'm game!

Edit: In case there is any confusion, the "Buildings" I referred to are ones made from partitions, partial walls, and solar panels roofs. I'm okay with character houses being converted. Those are fun for me!


----------



## UnendingHope (Oct 25, 2021)

N a t said:


> I feel like I see so many people saying that they don't care for the overrated villagers at this point that it doesn't feel like an unpopular opinion to me anymore.
> 
> I also feel that, even if they are really well made areas on an island, I don't like the "buildings" such as libraries or arcades that people make because it just doesn't work for my brain. I don't like the idea of having a bunch of books or games to get rained on outside because we don't have the freedom to build actual buildings for those things. They just feel out of place for me personally, but if you can take a more realistic and out-doorsy approach to it, I'm game!


I've seen some people make extra files and make their houses have just one room or two, so it they can have their own library, and even name the character Library so it says that on the map.


----------



## moon_child (Oct 25, 2021)

I hate the waterfall sounds. They’re so loud. My old island was fairycore themed and I liked it a lot but I don’t like playing it with sounds because of all the waterfalls and the loud sounds all of them together make. This time around I’m trying to pick a theme that would require less of them.


----------



## MelodyRivers (Oct 25, 2021)

Pavé is annoying. I dislike it when characters refer to themselves in third person( I also can’t stand Elmo for the same reason)
I don’t mind Label’s outfit challenges. It’s gives me an excuse to change clothes. I do wish the prizes were better though
Normal villagers are not boring. I have had 3 at one time( nan, Rhonda, and Melba) and I enjoyed them all. Melba is my favorite though 
I don’t understand the appeal of resetting your island especially right before a big update. Having to re-earn everything and rebuild stuff just doesn’t appeal to me. And then some things like the roost are going to take even longer to unlock. sure my island is not the way I want it at the moment but at least it’s my island from the very beginning and I have villagers especially Melba that I don’t want to start over with. no hate to anybody who wants to restart but it’s just not for me


----------



## N a t (Oct 25, 2021)

UnendingHope said:


> I've seen some people make extra files and make their houses have just one room or two, so it they can have their own library, and even name the character Library so it says that on the map.


I like when people do that, and I love to visit their DA's and to explore the different houses. I just don't like the partition walls outside or the solar panel roofs, sorry to say! All I can think to myself when I see them is "Precipitation!!".

	Post automatically merged: Oct 25, 2021

I should have been more specific I think!


----------



## nocctea (Oct 25, 2021)

i kinda miss the convoluted questionnaires to change your face and hair lol! yes, they were tedious having to look up face and hair guides, but i dunno, i miss having kappn/rover and harriet ask me questions, made the experience feel more life-like. and it was kinda fun choosing random answers and seeing what you got!

	Post automatically merged: Oct 25, 2021



xara said:


> SAME. i’m trying to complete the nm achievement for making a profit off them, but i genuinely hate it so much that i’m coming up with an excuse to not buy them every sunday.


saaame, i've never really done the stalk market in previous games, so last year i grinded a bunch of money from turnips, and it genuinely was not fun at all? maybe it was cause i was min maxing, constantly checking forums, and trying to earn a bunch, instead of doing it in my town like you're supposed to. or maybe it was the multiplayer, i dunno, but i hope nintendo makes the stalk market a bit more fun in future games  it hasn't really changed much since the beginning i think


----------



## pocariS (Oct 25, 2021)

ho boy dunno if these are unpopular but:

The villagers have a lot less personality than in previous games. whereas I had some villagers I absolutely hated and I'm sure they hated me (*cough* MINT) everyone feels TOO friendly in this game. Would be slightly more okay with it if they had more things to say.
I don't like the cottagecore aesthetic at all it all looks the same to me. That and the builds with all the cliffs and waterfalls everywhere, that stuff can get loud.
I think the builds people make with furniture to make buildings is cool, but I will never do it myself. The game already takes an eternity to load, and the islands I visit that are like that are incredibly laggy.
This is the first AC game where I got into turnips and the experience is actual torture with the whole process in Dodo airports and the forced cutscenes.
I feel like some villagers are extremely overhyped, and it really does not make the island unique if everyone's dreamies are the same when there are over 400 villagers to choose from.
I think the update is pretty fair for what it is, we get a balance of a return of some mechanics from NL, but also some new ones as well with the farming and decorating villagers' homes. The update will also make me visit Harv more than I do (which is never).


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Oct 25, 2021)

Its annoying trying to get K.K. Songs when there is no way to skip the whole scene of KK singing the song. Like its cool the first time but when you seen and heard it many times it starts to get time consuming just trying to get the KK Song. KK Mania is probably the most ridiculous Nook Mile Achievement to even get that because of how long it takes to get every KK Song.


----------



## Quaint (Oct 25, 2021)

1. ACNH is the best AC game, now even moreso with the final updates/DLC
2. Indoor furniture placed outside looks ridiculous


----------



## Licorice (Oct 25, 2021)

Having indoor furniture outdoors looks awful


----------



## Izrael (Oct 25, 2021)

Sasha (and many of the popular, cute villagers) are generic "cute" to the point where they feel like they're being made from a drop-down list. 
Dom is so annoying, I was ecstatic when he talked about moving out.
MySims NPCs have more character and personality than any villager from NH (have only played New Leaf, but they weren't that great either).
Froggy chair isn't all that, I couldn't care less if that item made it in the game or not.
There is indeed such as thing as "too much" of something, and the number of items in this game is an excellent example of that.
Gaston is the best, and he shouldn't be living in a shanty.

Fun game tho!​


----------



## psiJordan (Oct 25, 2021)

Tortimer island doesn’t add as much replay-ability as many say, but I still hope the new mysterious islands with Kappn add a little more than what was mentioned in the direct


----------



## Corrie (Oct 25, 2021)

Dom is so ugly. His eyes bother the heck outta me and that paired with his mouth is just gross.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Oct 26, 2021)

psiJordan said:


> Tortimer island doesn’t add as much replay-ability as many say, but I still hope the new mysterious islands with Kappn add a little more than what was mentioned in the direct


I hope there is at least more to it, because from what they showed it wasn't a good impression.


----------



## Gaby (Oct 26, 2021)

pocariS said:


> The villagers have a lot less personality than in previous games. whereas I had some villagers I absolutely hated and I'm sure they hated me (*cough* MINT) everyone feels TOO friendly in this game. Would be slightly more okay with it if they had more things to say.


I think this too! I miss the older snooty personality- maybe not the one where they insult you, but the New Leaf one where they’d get mad and stuff and be all gossipy. I always knew when a villager was thinking of moving after talking to Diana a few times. The conversations were also much more interesting. Now snooties are just normals but with a bit of “vanity” thrown in 

My unpopular opinion, although maybe not:

I hate using “-core” to describe themes. It bothers me to no end. Maybe I’m just too old.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Oct 26, 2021)

Gaby said:


> I think this too! I miss the older snooty personality- maybe not the one where they insult you, but the New Leaf one where they’d get mad and stuff and be all gossipy. I always knew when a villager was thinking of moving after talking to Diana a few times. The conversations were also much more interesting. Now snooties are just normals but with a bit of “vanity” thrown in


The other personalities are not much better either. Jock villagers only talk about their muscles and workout, Lazy villagers only talk about food and bugs, Lastly Peppy villagers only talk about being a popstar. Like come on have more variety with the personalities. Is it too much to ask?


----------



## Sara? (Oct 26, 2021)

Quaint said:


> 1. ACNH is the best AC game, now even moreso with the final updates/DLC
> 2. Indoor furniture placed outside looks ridiculous



Thaaaank you!.. i am also like that, i hate seen all those candles out site in pjs islands and its reading but they are still on, or how its raining but hey have an entire bookshelf? i mean it would rod and the poor books would be destroyed. So yeah, i also dislike interior furniture placed out site


----------



## Gaby (Oct 26, 2021)

RoxasFan20 said:


> The other personalities are not much better either. Jock villagers only talk about their muscles and workout, Lazy villagers only talk about food and bugs, Lastly Peppy villagers only talk about being a popstar. Like come on have more variety with the personalities. Is it too much to ask?


Very true. I only chose the snooty because it was the one I remembered the most from NL, but they all kind of suck. I wish at some point they would’ve taken the time to update their personalities, maybe add more dialogue?


----------



## moon_child (Oct 26, 2021)

Super unpopular opinion : Furniture in NH, although not as many as those in NL are way superior IMO. The Antique and Rattan series are decent sets that could belong in actual real life houses. I only miss the Alpine, Ranch and Rococo furniture sets from NL, everything else I can do without. Most furniture sets in NL are extremely gimmicky, gaudy, and basically unusable for me (no offense Gracie) so I’m not so bothered with them not being in the game.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 27, 2021)

I don’t really care for a 5 star island. It’s just Isabelle telling you what your island is or isn’t. It’s a status. I’d rather have a 4 star island I am happy with than a 5 star island Isabelle loves but I’m unsure about.


----------



## Kg1595 (Oct 27, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> I don’t really care for a 5 star island. It’s just Isabelle telling you what your island is or isn’t. It’s a status. I’d rather have a 4 star island if happy with than a 5 star island Isabelle loves but I’m unsure about.


I wish I were like you, but it nags at me when I go down a star because I planted a tree and Isabelle says my island is too full of forests or I can’t have too many mushrooms, acorns and pinecones because they are dropped items and therefore are trash.  Her system on what is beauty is very arbitrary, and just based on numbers.


----------



## Hylian Spectre (Oct 27, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> I don’t really care for a 5 star island. It’s just Isabelle telling you what your island is or isn’t. It’s a status. I’d rather have a 4 star island I am happy with than a 5 star island Isabelle loves but I’m unsure about.


I couldn't agree more.
This makes me think of something that the late Nintendo Guru always used to say. I frequently watched his streams, and he often stated how he became skeptical whenever he was about to visit a proud-proclaimed "5-star island."

I think of the limitations that were set whenever Nintendo initially coded Isabelle's assessment guidelines, and how they are aging very poorly. This is especially true when you think of the aesthetic that weeds add to certain areas, and how they change with the seasons. Isabelle naturally doesn't like weeds. The same thing is true for dropped items, which she also doesn't like. Both of these things add a lot of depth to the perception of certain themes. However, the result of having these things on your island are going to mean a 4-star island rating by Isabelle, which I'm fine with at the end of the day. It's just a nearsighted and shallow system in general that I tend to ignore.


----------



## pinkfawn (Oct 27, 2021)

I truly think New Horizons is superior to New Leaf in every way. I really don't know what people want when they say this game isn't similar enough to New Leaf. Villager dialogue was incredibly stale in that game as well, and the mini games were fun for a day or two (or to get the items exclusive to it if the mini game had any). Especially since everything that was good about New Leaf (PWP's, furniture items, ordinances) are coming back to New Horizons, plus more. People say New Horizons is more of a decorating simulator than getting to interact with villagers, but let's be honest New Leaf wasn't producing any riveting dialogue to begin with.


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Oct 27, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> I don’t really care for a 5 star island. It’s just Isabelle telling you what your island is or isn’t. It’s a status. I’d rather have a 4 star island I am happy with than a 5 star island Isabelle loves but I’m unsure about.


Me too. I have never cared about Isabelle's opinion on my island's state... Apart from maybe when I first started playing, but I'm well over it now. I don't even ask her what my island rating is anymore. 

I don't think it matters unless you're looking to get lily of the valley flowers or something. Your island doesn't have to be 5 stars to be a really good island :3


----------



## moon_child (Oct 27, 2021)

pinkfawn said:


> I truly think New Horizons is superior to New Leaf in every way. I really don't know what people want when they say this game isn't similar enough to New Leaf. Villager dialogue was incredibly stale in that game as well, and the mini games were fun for a day or two (or to get the items exclusive to it if the mini game had any). Especially since everything that was good about New Leaf (PWP's, furniture items, ordinances) are coming back to New Horizons, plus more. People say New Horizons is more of a decorating simulator than getting to interact with villagers, but let's be honest New Leaf wasn't producing any riveting dialogue to begin with.


This exactly. If anything I think NH dialogue is more clever in a way because for example if they gave you a gift and you gift it back to them they say something related to it and they just know. They repeat some dialogue but at least they don’t repeat dialogues that are not appropriate anymore such as early game dialogues. I remember playing NL for years and still getting dialogue teaching me how to capture a picture like uhhhh…okay? And also I dunno why people suddenly acting like they didn’t hear “If I may be so bold, you're looking as cool as a fair number of cucumbers” 2918262551726383743 times.


----------



## Moritz (Oct 27, 2021)

moon_child said:


> And also I dunno why people suddenly acting like they didn’t hear “If I may be so bold, you're looking as cool as a fair number of cucumbers” 2918262551726383743 times.


While I do completely agree that the dialogue in new horizons is better than in new leaf.
I will admit I did love this line so never got bothered by hearing it.

The endless tutorial was really stupid though.


----------



## moon_child (Oct 27, 2021)

Moritz said:


> While I do completely agree that the dialogue in new horizons is better than in new leaf.
> I will admit I did love this line so never got bothered by hearing it.
> 
> The endless tutorial was really stupid though.


Honestly wasn’t bothered by it that much too only because Marshal was my next door neighbor smug in NL and that’s why I kept hearing this line and never forgot about it because I kept pestering him lollll if it was someone I hated tho I would’ve been so annoyed


----------



## JKDOS (Oct 27, 2021)

Harriet wasn't necessary. She'll teach you 7 new haircuts, and after that, she'll sit in the RV plaza forever having no purpose. Those 7 haircuts should have just been moved to the Nook Stop machine so you could buy them, and they'd be out of the way. It's almost as if Harriet exist just to exist.

So hopefully...maybe...Harriet will have something more for us, such as Mii faces and/or wigs


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Oct 27, 2021)

Now that I keep thinking about it I think Kapp'n could be the least interesting NPC from what I saw in the direct. I mean sure he takes us to islands that have different themes to it, but then I saw you can go to any island that may have seasonal materials that you may want. I have to wonder is this like Nook Mile Island 2.0 or is it something else entirely new? I am trying to wrap my mind around what they are doing, but I have to say and I may get flack for this out of all the things they revealed in the AC direct Kapp'n is my least favorite. Its like they glossed over him and just didn't explain much what he had to offer. I know there is bound to be secrets and surprises I understand that but first impressions so far is not that good. I will try to keep an open mind when the update comes out but for right now I am not so keen on Kapp'n.


----------



## Envy (Oct 27, 2021)

JKDOS said:


> Harriet wasn't necessary. She'll teach you 7 new haircuts, and after that, she'll sit in the RV plaza forever having no purpose. Those 7 haircuts should have just been moved to the Nook Stop machine so you could buy them, and they'd be out of the way. It's almost as if Harriet exist just to exist.
> 
> So hopefully...maybe...Harriet will have something more for us, such as Mii faces and/or wigs



Certainly she does exist just to exist, but that is actually what people were requesting from the very beginning, once they discovered that hair was changed without her in this game.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Oct 27, 2021)

Envy said:


> Certainly she does exist just to exist, but that is actually what people were requesting from the very beginning, once they discovered that hair was changed without her in this game.


But again we have a Mirror in our homes that we can change our look anytime and not to mentions you can always get different hair styles when you buy them at the Nook mile shop so again what was the point of adding back Harriet? I would've thought they would change her role, but that doesn't seem to be the case.


----------



## nocctea (Oct 27, 2021)

JKDOS said:


> Harriet wasn't necessary. She'll teach you 7 new haircuts, and after that, she'll sit in the RV plaza forever having no purpose. Those 7 haircuts should have just been moved to the Nook Stop machine so you could buy them, and they'd be out of the way. It's almost as if Harriet exist just to exist.
> 
> So hopefully...maybe...Harriet will have something more for us, such as Mii faces and/or wigs


i'm so happy harriet is back but i'm also worried she'll just be used for the 7 haircuts. hopefully she'll sell wigs or hair accessories cause we definitely need more of those in the game!


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Oct 27, 2021)

nocctea said:


> i'm so happy harriet is back but i'm also worried she'll just be used for the 7 haircuts. hopefully she'll sell wigs or hair accessories cause we definitely need more of those in the game!


And I hope they don't bring back that so called "questions" about how you imagine you looking that was in New Leaf when she used to work at Shampoodle. It was so confusing trying to figure out what type of style you were going for.


----------



## nocctea (Oct 27, 2021)

RoxasFan20 said:


> And I hope they don't bring back that so called "questions" about how you imagine you looking that was in New Leaf when she used to work at Shampoodle. It was so confusing trying to figure out what type of style you were going for.


haha i actually mentioned that in a previous comment on this thread, i actually kinda liked the weird questions! they were cute and made the previous games feel more lifelike. i was never really bothered by looking up face or hair guides, but i understand if other people were


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Oct 27, 2021)

nocctea said:


> haha i actually mentioned that in a previous comment on this thread, i actually kinda liked the weird questions! they were cute and made the previous games feel more lifelike. i was never really bothered by looking up face or hair guides, but i understand if other people were


And it goes back to my other reply in this thread. What is the point of adding her back when we already have mirror items that we can change our look and lets not forget all those different hairstyle they've added in the Nook mile shop. I would rather see Gracie Grace back than Harriet, because thats another NPC that is still missing and we still have no clue when she will come back.

Also can I just say when the showed off the new furniture items at Nook Cranny's why is it that we still can't upgrade the shop? You would think after they shown so many new furniture sets coming to the game they would had to at least expand/upgrade Nook's Cranny but in the Direct we saw its in the same shop that we are used to and just a reminder this is the 1 time we were able to upgrade the shop. It just bothers me how we are still stuck with this one shop upgrade and there is still no hint or indication of any new upgrades. Sorry for the rant, but thats another thing that was bothering me also.


----------



## Holla (Oct 27, 2021)

peachycrossing9 said:


> Me too. I have never cared about Isabelle's opinion on my island's state... Apart from maybe when I first started playing, but I'm well over it now. I don't even ask her what my island rating is anymore.
> 
> I don't think it matters unless you're looking to get lily of the valley flowers or something. Your island doesn't have to be 5 stars to be a really good island :3



I'd actually rather my island be a 4 star instead of a 5 star simply due to Lily of the Valley flowers. They keep spawning and I don't want anymore of them as I just dig them up and sell them now.

It's worth getting to 5 star once to get enough Lily of the Valleys that you want/need and to unlock the golden watering can recipe so you can get gold roses. After that letting it drop to 4 star is perfectly fine in my opinion.


----------



## nocctea (Oct 27, 2021)

RoxasFan20 said:


> And it goes back to my other reply in this thread. What is the point of adding her back when we already have mirror items that we can change our look and lets not forget all those different hairstyle they've added in the Nook mile shop. I would rather see Gracie Grace back than Harriet, because thats another NPC that is still missing and we still have no clue when she will come back.
> 
> Also can I just say when the showed off the new furniture items at Nook Cranny's why is it that we still can't upgrade the shop? You would think after they shown so many new furniture sets coming to the game they would had to at least expand/upgrade Nook's Cranny but in the Direct we saw its in the same shop that we are used to and just a reminder this is the 1 time we were able to upgrade the shop. It just bothers me how we are still stuck with this one shop upgrade and there is still no hint or indication of any new upgrades. Sorry for the rant, but thats another thing that was bothering me also.


i agree, i'm secretly hoping that the new update will add shop upgrades but i'm not holding my breath. and i'm hoping that harriet has more use than just hairstyles cause i always loved going to her shop in previous games! tbh if i had to choose between her and the mirror items, i think i'd choose her. but it wouldn't make sense for nintendo to add her just to give us a few hairstyles, so she must sell other things, right?

and i would love for gracie to come back, but since she's been replaced by label, and nook's cranny upgrades aren't really a thing, i'm thinking is not likely, she was cool tho  but if harriet is coming back, maybe in the future gracie will too? i know in population growing you had to clean her car, maybe that could return


----------



## piske (Oct 27, 2021)

i don't care at all about there being no additional upgrade to nook's *shrug* also i am so excited for the 5th, i can't wait : D


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 27, 2021)

i low key miss grass detoriation. i know how much it sucked in older games sometimes and i definitely think it shouldn't be as prominent as in older games (my whole city folk town was mud town, not the best) but the grass feels almost too artificial and perfect sometimes. without natural path design codes it would be terrible. but i do wish the grass was less perfect and there was some kind of dirt sometimes.


----------



## Corrie (Oct 27, 2021)

I don't get how you can be okay with decorating your island to the point where the game lags and suffers framerate drops. I visited some DA addresses and had to leave because the blurring made my head hurt. Their islands looked beautiful but I don't know how they could just play like that without getting a headache?


----------



## nocctea (Oct 27, 2021)

visibleghost said:


> i low key miss grass detoriation. i know how much it sucked in older games sometimes and i definitely think it shouldn't be as prominent as in older games (my whole city folk town was mud town, not the best) but the grass feels almost too artificial and perfect sometimes. without natural path design codes it would be terrible. but i do wish the grass was less perfect and there was some kind of dirt sometimes.


same! it's like, i hated it in previous games, but now i kinda miss it? like i miss the struggle lmaoo
i wish the dirt spots were still around at least! i agree the grass looks too.. perfect, i don't mind if they get rid of deterioration but the dirt spots were nice visually, since grass irl isn't all uniform either


----------



## Magus (Oct 27, 2021)

Corrie said:


> I don't get how you can be okay with decorating your island to the point where the game lags and suffers framerate drops. I visited some DA addresses and had to leave because the blurring made my head hurt. Their islands looked beautiful but I don't know how they could just play like that without getting a headache?



Honestly I'd blame the game or the switch not being able to support the decoration more than the creative people that make beautiful islands. After all a big part of the gameplay for a lot of AC gamers is to decorate things (house AND exterior this time).

The secret is to find good balance I guess but it can be frustrating...
For my concern, there is just one area on my island where it lags a little sometimes because I made a large library + study room with walls and all but I don't want to remove all my work


----------



## Corrie (Oct 27, 2021)

Magus said:


> Honestly I'd blame the game or the switch not being able to support the decoration more than the creative people that make beautiful islands. After all a big part of the gameplay for a lot of AC gamers is to decorate things (house AND exterior this time).
> 
> The secret is to find good balance I guess but it can be frustrating...
> For my concern, there is just one area on my island where it lags a little sometimes because I made a large library + study room with walls and all but I don't want to remove all my work


That is very true. The Switch is not too powerful. I wonder if there are specific items that cause the slowdown or if it's just based on quantity. 
I'm sure a little lag in one part of your island isn't too bad!


----------



## Magus (Oct 27, 2021)

Corrie said:


> That is very true. The Switch is not too powerful. I wonder if there are specific items that cause the slowdown or if it's just based on quantity.
> I'm sure a little lag in one part of your island isn't too bad!


I think it's definitely the amount of items within a defined space. If they're too concentrated it's lag time...
And also I think it's getting worse if there's a lot of villagers and players in addition in the area at the moment.


----------



## Raz (Oct 27, 2021)

Magus said:


> Honestly I'd blame the game or the switch not being able to support the decoration more than the creative people that make beautiful islands. After all a big part of the gameplay for a lot of AC gamers is to decorate things (house AND exterior this time).
> 
> The secret is to find good balance I guess but it can be frustrating...
> For my concern, there is just one area on my island where it lags a little sometimes because I made a large library + study room with walls and all but I don't want to remove all my work


But I think what Corrie was talking about was more about islands that have basically no tile of grass uncovered, and items stacked on each other. There's some islands I've seen that looks like somebody's hoard. There's excess of information, and I don't know but I've learned a long time ago that simplicity goes a long way. In the brief time I spent studying graphic design, I've learned that less is more, and there's one "rule" I'll take with me forever: whenever you think you've finish something, take something out of it. You would be surprised to see how amazing the whole concept of "addition by subtraction" works. 

Also, it's a lot harder to make something "simple" that also catches people's attention while looking good. There's a lot more complexity in simplicity than people like to admit haha.


----------



## Magus (Oct 27, 2021)

Raz said:


> But I think what Corrie was talking about was more about islands that have basically no tile of grass uncovered, and items stacked on each other. There's some islands I've seen that looks like somebody's hoard. There's excess of information, and I don't know but I've learned a long time ago that simplicity goes a long way. In the brief time I spent studying graphic design, I've learned that less is more, and there's one "rule" I'll take with me forever: whenever you think you've finish something, take something out of it. You would be surprised to see how amazing the whole concept of "addition by subtraction" works.
> 
> Also, it's a lot harder to make something "simple" that also catches people's attention while looking good. There's a lot more complexity in simplicity than people like to admit haha.


I couldn't agree more with you (since my main job is graphic designer lol), it's a great advice and I think the same ☺

Concerning Animal Crossing though I respect the work of the "overcharged" islands because I know it's not an easy task to do outdoor decoration in this game and I also always encourage creativity ! But yeah to keep your island not suffocating and playable you have to find the good balance like I said previously.

Still think the Switch should support better the game because it doesn't take much for the game to lag... Maybe it wasn't possible to do better but it's an AC game and I don't see how those kind of graphics are taking that much ressources...


----------



## Corrie (Oct 27, 2021)

Magus said:


> I couldn't agree more with you (since my main job is graphic designer lol), it's a great advice and I think the same ☺
> 
> Concerning Animal Crossing though I respect the work of the "overcharged" islands because I know it's not an easy task to do outdoor decoration in this game and I also always encourage creativity ! But yeah to keep your island not suffocating and playable you have to find the good balance like I said previously.
> 
> Still think the Switch should support better the game because it doesn't take much for the game to lag... Maybe it wasn't possible to do better but it's an AC game and I don't see how those kind of graphics are taking that much ressources...



Yo! I'm a Graphic Designer too! Haha! 

Yeah I agree about finding a balance. Having a too crowded anything can be suffocating. It's about finding a perfect balance between designed but functionable. 

The Switch's lack of power has always been pathetic and problematic since launch. I play Story of Seasons Pioneers of Olive Town and I'm not a developer or anything but that game isn't graphically intense imo but I find even it lags in places. Animal Crossing's load time is atrocious. There's no reason it should take so long. Like I said, I'm no developer but I don't think it's graphic heavy enough to cause that lag. It's wack.
The 3DS had quite a few laggy games so it's kinda always been an issue.


----------



## Magus (Oct 27, 2021)

Corrie said:


> Yo! I'm a Graphic Designer too! Haha!



Yeaaaah colleague hahaha



Corrie said:


> Yeah I agree about finding a balance. Having a too crowded anything can be suffocating. It's about finding a perfect balance between designed but functionable.
> 
> The Switch's lack of power has always been pathetic and problematic since launch. I play Story of Seasons Pioneers of Olive Town and I'm not a developer or anything but that game isn't graphically intense imo but I find even it lags in places. Animal Crossing's load time is atrocious. There's no reason it should take so long. Like I said, I'm no developer but I don't think it's graphic heavy enough to cause that lag. It's wack.
> The 3DS had quite a few laggy games so it's kinda always been an issue.



Totally, and it seems the OLED one is just a better screen but like almost the same console performances in the end. 
So we have no choice but to suffer


----------



## Corrie (Oct 27, 2021)

Magus said:


> Yeaaaah colleague hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it true that the "original" Switch is less powerful than the models that came after it? Like a year later or something? My memory is foggy but I think I remember reading something like that.


----------



## Magus (Oct 27, 2021)

Corrie said:


> Is it true that the "original" Switch is less powerful than the models that came after it? Like a year later or something? My memory is foggy but I think I remember reading something like that.


Yeah I remember something like that too..! 
But I bought the ACNH Edition Switch so it seems this one is the same as the more recent and "efficient" ones.


----------



## Pig-Pen (Oct 27, 2021)

I don't know if this ia an unpopular opining but more of a gripe, but Talking with Gullivar is a test on the patience....


----------



## Corrie (Oct 27, 2021)

Magus said:


> Yeah I remember something like that too..!
> But I bought the ACNH Edition Switch so it seems this one is the same as the more recent and "efficient" ones.


Ah, I have one of the first models so maybe that's why I'm experiencing more lags? 
I'm not one for powerrrrrr morepoooweerrrrrr like some people since power doesn't always mean that it's better, but when my game lags, I get frustrated lol. Especially when the games I play are mainly 'casual.' But unless I wanna fork out more cash for another Switch (which I don't), I'll make do with what I've got.


----------



## Magus (Oct 27, 2021)

Corrie said:


> Ah, I have one of the first models so maybe that's why I'm experiencing more lags?



Oh, maybe it doesn't help... But I think overcharged islands make us all lag in the end ! 



Corrie said:


> I'm not one for powerrrrrr morepoooweerrrrrr like some people since power doesn't always mean that it's better, but when my game lags, I get frustrated lol. Especially when the games I play are mainly 'casual.' But unless I wanna fork out more cash for another Switch (which I don't), I'll make do with what I've got.



I think the same, optimal power/graphics doesn't mean however that a game is good.
For me atmosphere and artistic direction are more important than realistic graphics for example. 
(And, obviously, gameplay has to be cool since we're talking about games lol)


----------



## cordova94 (Oct 27, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> I don’t really care for a 5 star island. It’s just Isabelle telling you what your island is or isn’t. It’s a status. I’d rather have a 4 star island I am happy with than a 5 star island Isabelle loves but I’m unsure about.



Same.....I like the idea in theory (and having some Lily of the Valley around) but I can't really deal with the required number of trees and flowers everywhere. I like some open spaces in there and pumpkins more than flowers.


----------



## Crowsie (Oct 27, 2021)

Windflowers/anemones are pretty IRL, but I personally don't find them all that interesting as a flower. Could be because they're my sister flower and I'm just sick of looking at them.

This may be a long shot, but I hope they're sneaking back in violets and carnations. Probably won't... But still 
Heck, I even miss dandies and that huge ugly meat flower.


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Oct 27, 2021)

Corrie said:


> I don't get how you can be okay with decorating your island to the point where the game lags and suffers framerate drops. I visited some DA addresses and had to leave because the blurring made my head hurt. Their islands looked beautiful but I don't know how they could just play like that without getting a headache?



Oof, I agree. While I think those islands are beautiful and its so cool to see people's creativity.. How do you deal with that lag...  I can't. I love decorating my island, but what stops me from going overboard is the fear that my game might break from lag


----------



## Corrie (Oct 27, 2021)

Magus said:


> Oh, maybe it doesn't help... But I think overcharged islands make us all lag in the end !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree! I actually really adore when games have uniquely styled graphics and art. I remember the first time I saw the glow of the moon in ACNH on the trees and grass. It really took me somewhere special. Sounds corny but lololol

	Post automatically merged: Oct 27, 2021



peachycrossing9 said:


> Oof, I agree. While I think those islands are beautiful and its so cool to see people's creativity.. How do you deal with that lag...  I can't. I love decorating my island, but what stops me from going overboard is the fear that my game might break from lag


Same! I've held back a bit due to that. Maybe we should try to decorate as far as we can before the lagging starts! hehe


----------



## Kg1595 (Oct 27, 2021)

peachycrossing9 said:


> Oof, I agree. While I think those islands are beautiful and its so cool to see people's creativity.. How do you deal with that lag...  I can't. I love decorating my island, but what stops me from going overboard is the fear that my game might break from lag


My BIG hope for 2.0 is that there has been some under-the-hood work to alleviate lag.  There is no point in giving us all of this extra content if the Switch cannot handle it.


----------



## Pig-Pen (Oct 27, 2021)

Kg1595 said:


> My BIG hope for 2.0 is that there has been some under-the-hood work to alleviate lag.  There is no point in giving us all of this extra content if the Switch cannot handle it.


Seriously, that is probably the most annoying part of the game for me.....as I'm sure for most people.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Oct 27, 2021)

Nook Miles are so overrated, I wish there was more variety of achievements you can earn besides Nook Miles. At least pocket camp had a Goal list of doing tasks and you managed to get different items.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Oct 27, 2021)

Corrie said:


> That is very true. The Switch is not too powerful. I wonder if there are specific items that cause the slowdown or if it's just based on quantity.
> I'm sure a little lag in one part of your island isn't too bad!


Hey I found this article that seems helpful. I am going to keep it in mind.
*Lag In Animal Crossing New Horizons*


> _I have read a lot of old wives tales about waterfalls, flowers, custom patterns, and more being lag-inducing. I've heard that you can reduce lag by putting up cliffs or making a huge lake. And these rumors all got started because there's grains of truth in them._
> _
> So let me set this straight: frame lag is caused by the graphics processor trying to render more than it can currently handle. Giving it more things to render (flowers, furniture, etc) will increase the load on the GPU. Giving it less things to render (by, say, making a huge lake that doesn't have any flowers or furniture on it, or building cliffs which obscure things from needing to be rendered), will reduce the load on the GPU. Lakes don't reduce lag any further than an empty field of the same size. It's all about poly count & complexity, and general system load vs capacity.
> 
> ...


----------



## xara (Oct 28, 2021)

moon_child said:


> And also I dunno why people suddenly acting like they didn’t hear “If I may be so bold, you're looking as cool as a fair number of cucumbers” 2918262551726383743 times.



god, don’t even remind me of that LOL. i heard that dialogue so often that i lowkey think it’s turned me off the smug villagers forever.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 28, 2021)

xara said:


> god, don’t even remind me of that LOL. i heard that dialogue so often that i lowkey think it’s turned me off the smug villagers forever.


It’s easy to dismiss anything when you like a certain villager that much.


----------



## Bluebellie (Oct 28, 2021)

I really do not like the K.K concerts.
If there are mile stones for those, I will never find out. Having to sit there listening with no escape is not fun


----------



## Magus (Oct 28, 2021)

Corrie said:


> I agree! I actually really adore when games have uniquely styled graphics and art. I remember the first time I saw the glow of the moon in ACNH on the trees and grass. It really took me somewhere special. Sounds corny but lololol


I don't judge you I'm very sensitive to the graphic and sound atmospheres of games/movies too.



Corrie said:


> Same! I've held back a bit due to that. Maybe we should try to decorate as far as we can before the lagging starts! hehe


That's the key 

	Post automatically merged: Oct 28, 2021



MiniPocketWorld said:


> Hey I found this article that seems helpful. I am going to keep it in mind.
> *Lag In Animal Crossing New Horizons*


Thanks for the info


----------



## EtchaSketch (Oct 28, 2021)

Smug villagers were infinitely times better in NL than now. Were they weird and kind of creepy? Hell yes, but that was their charm o”:


----------



## Sarabelle (Oct 28, 2021)

ACNH has too many "currencies". I like the idea of unlocking stuff with harder-to-get currency because it makes you work for it more, but it's a little annoying to me with how many different ones there are. 
- Bells (okay, obviously it's the main currency)
- Nook Miles (Alright)
- Saharah Tickets (I hate digging around for these) 
- Tailor's Tickets (Can't we just simplify "tickets" to general island tickets that can be used on anything) 
- Poki? (I get why, they want everyone to start fresh I assume, but come onnn)


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 28, 2021)

nocctea said:


> same! it's like, i hated it in previous games, but now i kinda miss it? like i miss the struggle lmaoo
> i wish the dirt spots were still around at least! i agree the grass looks too.. perfect, i don't mind if they get rid of deterioration but the dirt spots were nice visually, since grass irl isn't all uniform either



yeah, i agree! if you Really hate it you could time travel to get rid of it. however i see the other side, for people who don't like the dirt it is sort of a "punishment" for frequent players since how often you run and walk over an area deteriorates grass further. 

i think with this game they removed a lot of the struggles but also some of the fun in older games, same thing with villagers moving and plot resetting and giving us the ability to villager hunt. because a lot of people complained about features like grass deterioration, villagers moving without letting you know and villagers moving wherever they wanted i think nintendo thought it was better to give us total freedom and give us an easier life. in some ways, new horizons has so much freedom compared to older games because we have so much control and can do so many things to change the island however we want it to be. 

still, it would be sort of cool with grass deterioration, i liked to make dirt paths in new leaf ):


----------



## maria110 (Oct 28, 2021)

I really love love love single width paths.  The narrower paths help my island look bigger.  Also I really wish fencing used a 1/2 space instead of a whole space so you could shove it up against a river bank instead of having it in the middle of the square.  I want a path with water on each side that's 3 spaces wide with fence on either side but it looks too narrow with the fencing in the middle of the outer squares.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Oct 28, 2021)

Eagle villagers are so underrated. Amelia and Apollo are so cool. With the new villager "Quinn" revealed to be the Sisterly Eagle she makes it perfect for me to have her.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 28, 2021)

I don’t get the hate for Sasha being male. Sasha being feminine and male doesn’t make him any less of a male villager. He’s just a male rabbit expressing himself. There are people who wanted him on their island but don’t want him anymore because he’s a male?? A lot of people were expecting a female based on assumptions even though the evidence was pointing towards him being male, and now they’re upset because it’s a male? Idk, Sasha isn’t an it because he’s a male rabbit with feminine features. He’s not any less of a male. He’s a _male_ rabbit and a he. I don’t get the hate. You wouldn’t call a male person who presented more feminine an it (like that’s just bigotry and hatred, tbh).


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Oct 28, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> I don’t get the hate for Sasha being male. Sasha being feminine and male doesn’t make him any less of a male villager. He’s just a male rabbit expressing himself. There are people who wanted him on their island but don’t want him anymore because he’s a male?? A lot of people were expecting a female based on assumptions even though the evidence was pointing towards him being male, and now they’re upset because it’s a male? Idk, Sasha isn’t an it because he’s a male rabbit with feminine features. He’s not any less of a male. He’s a _male_ rabbit and a he. I don’t get the hate. You wouldn’t call a male person who presented more feminine an it (like that’s just bigotry and hatred, tbh).


Again I have to clear this up. I don't have anything against some of the personalities that Nintendo picked out. Its just that when Sasha was revealed everyone thought it was female which was why there was so many fanarts of Sasha. Now since Sasha is a male lazy type, its going to feel awkward for people who thought it was a female.

Me personally I will have to think about getting Sasha. Its going to take some time for me to get used to, because when this was revealed I was so shocked I didn't know what to think. Don't misunderstand its not like I'm against the idea or hating on the gender, its just feels awkward considering all this time I thought and many others thought Sasha was a girl.


----------



## maplecheek (Oct 28, 2021)

Not sure if anyone else said this, but I really do not like the NH soundtrack.  I really wish there is an option to turn it off.  I have resorted to resigning my island to have more 3rd level landscape so that I can stay in the quiet zone more.  Or I will only play during the night, which is less annoying, but still not good.  I might end up making the whole island a mountain.  If the music weren't so annoying, I would be ok saying NH is perfect, after the update.  

NL has my favorite music.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Oct 28, 2021)

maplecheek said:


> Not sure if anyone else said this, but I really do not like the NH soundtrack.  I really wish there is an option to turn it off.  I have resorted to resigning my island to have more 3rd level landscape so that I can stay in the quiet zone more.  Or I will only play during the night, which is less annoying, but still not good.  I might end up making the whole island a mountain.  If the music weren't so annoying, I would be ok saying NH is perfect, after the update.
> 
> NL has my favorite music.



I don't hate it, but I do find it repetitive and boring. I didn't feel that way about NL's music. If it was possible to change to NL's soundtrack, I would do so and probably wouldn't change back.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 28, 2021)

maplecheek said:


> -snip-


I’ll be honest, I tune out the music. I’ll listen to my own playlist with my AirPods when playing. I prefer that over listening to the game soundtrack. I thought Wild World had a nice soundtrack. It was pretty nostalgic for me.


----------



## Raz (Oct 28, 2021)

On the music topic: I like most of the tunes (I think), but I miss the more eerie/deep tunes of NL or the most "natural" feel of ACGC's songs. 

I mean, NL's 7PM is still one of my favorite video game songs of all time, and with all the things I played over the last 30+ years, this is saying something.


----------



## maplecheek (Oct 28, 2021)

Raz said:


> On the music topic: I like most of the tunes (I think), but I miss the more eerie/deep tunes of NL or the most "natural" feel of ACGC's songs.
> 
> I mean, NL's 7PM is still one of my favorite video game songs of all time, and with all the things I played over the last 30+ years, this is saying something.



I like your description of NL tunes as eerie/deep.  I definitely perceive NL music that way.

I guess I am being a bit dramatic about NH music... there are a few tracks here and there I like.  Shop closing music, for one.  It seems like such a departure from the rest of the soundtrack though.  

My theory is that the feel of the NH theme which is energetic, peppy and pushy just doesn't resonate with my personality.  Oh well!  Off to make my mountain so I don't lose the ambient noises which I love.  Maybe I need to tap into my inner Peppy.

Also the "item complete" or "I found an item" sound startles me too much.


----------



## Raz (Oct 28, 2021)

maplecheek said:


> I like your description of NL tunes as eerie/deep.  I definitely perceive NL music that way.
> 
> I guess I am being a bit dramatic about NH music... there are a few tracks here and there I like.  Shop closing music, for one.  It seems like such a departure from the rest of the soundtrack though.
> 
> ...


I would say this is still one of the easiest things to fix. I would suggest playing with the sound off, while listening to music you enjoy. Maybe you could create an "animal crossing playlist" (not necessarily comprised of AC songs) to listen while you play NH? I'll tell you, I've been playing Stardew Valley recently, and even though I like it's soundtrack, I enjoy it a lot more when I'm listening to Home or Black Marble.


----------



## maplecheek (Oct 28, 2021)

Raz said:


> I would say this is still one of the easiest things to fix. I would suggest playing with the sound off, while listening to music you enjoy. Maybe you could create an "animal crossing playlist" (not necessarily comprised of AC songs) to listen while you play NH? I'll tell you, I've been playing Stardew Valley recently, and even though I like it's soundtrack, I enjoy it a lot more when I'm listening to Home or Black Marble.



I'll try that.  The reason I haven't is because I like to hear my feet on the ground and the sounds of the weather, etc.  The ambient sounds are a huge factor of my enjoyment of games like AC and Stardew Valley actually.  But Stardew has the option to alter the music volume / ambient sounds volume and that is something I appreciate.  Why can't AC have this feature


----------



## marshalloween (Oct 28, 2021)

-I hate all of the octopuses.
-Coco is pretty bad villager-wise; she's boring, never has anything useful or constructive to say, and I know nothing about her, yet I got her months ago and talked to her multiple times each day. You'd think I'd learn something new about her but nope.
-[*Some of*] the gorillas are really ugly.
-The wolves are really ugly.
-Audie is overrated.
-Raymond is overrated.
-Marshal is the only smug villager that I actually kinda enjoy.
-Terraforming is dry, uninteresting, and lackluster.
-The whole "building your island" mechanic is too free-reign and I feel like a lot of new players are daunted by how much space you're given to cover and how little material is available to do it.
-Trading is the only real way to actually progress in this game, which is really sad.
-Lolly is best girl.
- Merry is cute but overhyped.

*And that's it! Thanks for reading! (This is all my opinion, you're allowed to not like it but just know that I don't care because it's my opinion, not yours.)*
Edit: CONGRATULATIONS! Due to some bonding with Boone, I can say that not all of the gorilla villagers are bad. The rest of them can fk off.


----------



## Bluebonez (Oct 28, 2021)

Here I go lol
- Terraforming isn't really fun as it stresses me out
-Not a fan of Raymond
-I hate how I get to pick where their houses go
-Ruby is the best rabbit villager and I feel like she's overlooked for the rest like Coco and Chrissy
-I don't like the characters who portray like children (like Hornsby)
-I honestly don't like how I didn't even have to talk to sable that much to get her to trust me unlike other games
-I think Isabelle is overrated and digby is the superior sibling depsite the fact I still like her lol
-I wish Blanca made a come back their my favorite NPC and their not as scary as everyone makes them out to be
-Tom nook isn't a crook like I've been seeing a lot of new AC players say
I probably would have more but I'm tired </3


----------



## Clock (Oct 28, 2021)

I don't like having a lot of flowers compared to the old games, it gets overwhelming in acnh when you have to spend few hours digging flowers, selling them and dealing with broken shovels


----------



## xara (Oct 29, 2021)

Clockwise said:


> I don't like having a lot of flowers compared to the old games, it gets overwhelming in acnh when you have to spend few hours digging flowers, selling them and dealing with broken shovels



SAME. my island is overrun with flowers because i’m just too lazy to begin getting rid of them all; it’s so tedious. i wouldn’t mind having to do it as much if shovels didn’t break, since having to craft/buy a new one every 100 flowers or so is so irritating and makes it take longer to do. i really wish we had unbreakable tools in this game, or that there was a way to get rid of flowers in mass quantities.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 31, 2021)

I don’t like the bubblegum accessory. It just looks weird when your character is walking around with a bubble coming out of their mouth. That’s not how bubblegum works and it’s weird when you’re talking to other villagers and I can imagine the person sounding like they are speaking with a mouth full of food. It’s kinda gross, but I see it used a lot. I don’t know if it’s just for pictures or if their players “wear” it constantly, but that doesn’t change my opinion that it’s weird. Same with the pacifier, but that’s a whole different story.


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 8, 2021)

I don’t get all the Niko hype. He’s not that cute to me. If he were a villager, he’d be more popular than Raymond, Shino, and Sasha combined.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Nov 8, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> I don’t get all the Niko hype. He’s not that cute to me. If he were a villager, he’d be more popular than Raymond, Shino, and Sasha combined.


I think he is pretty cute. He looks pretty fuzzy for a monkey though. He kinda reminds me of whatever these are called. And I think they are cute. And hats are always fun on villagers.


----------



## whimsu (Nov 8, 2021)

My  unpopular opinion is that I don't like cluttered islands. I appreciate how they look in photos, but once I tried visiting a couple islands that were cluttered.. my view did a complete 360. The lag was so unbearable, I didn't even bother checking out their island. =/


----------



## Brumbo (Nov 8, 2021)

Gaby said:


> I think this too! I miss the older snooty personality- maybe not the one where they insult you, but the New Leaf one where they’d get mad and stuff and be all gossipy. I always knew when a villager was thinking of moving after talking to Diana a few times. The conversations were also much more interesting. Now snooties are just normals but with a bit of “vanity” thrown in
> 
> My unpopular opinion, although maybe not:
> 
> I hate using “-core” to describe themes. It bothers me to no end. Maybe I’m just too old.


Even outside of Animal Crossing I really don't like describing things as "core" feels too forced to me. I can understand it in a, trying to find something really specific kind of way, but, it usually takes the most basic forms of the thing and seems very dumbed down. Kinda loses it's uniqueness to me because it just feels like it's trying to be something without actually being that way naturally


----------



## xxcodexx (Nov 8, 2021)

maplecheek said:


> I'll try that.  The reason I haven't is because I like to hear my feet on the ground and the sounds of the weather, etc.  The ambient sounds are a huge factor of my enjoyment of games like AC and Stardew Valley actually.  But Stardew has the option to alter the music volume / ambient sounds volume and that is something I appreciate.  Why can't AC have this feature


 omg im like that too! i shut off the music in every game that i play just in case somebody is sneaking up on me *gears of war, cod etc etc*. natural ambiance is important! and the music that you cant shut off drives me bonkers too lol


----------



## Eirrinn (Nov 8, 2021)

whimsu said:


> My  unpopular opinion is that I don't like cluttered islands. I appreciate how they look in photos, but once I tried visiting a couple islands that were cluttered.. my view did a complete 360. The lag was so unbearable, I didn't even bother checking out their island. =/


I agree, idk if its because my switch is old but its super hard going to a really cluttered island and having my frames chug so bad I cant enjoy it.


----------



## whimsu (Nov 8, 2021)

Eirrinn said:


> I agree, idk if its because my switch is old but its super hard going to a really cluttered island and having my frames chug so bad I cant enjoy it.


Honestly I think it's just the amount of items that make it incredibly difficult. I may be wrong though!
But it made me physically nauseous at the lag. xD
I'll stick to enjoying the clutter on still photographs lol


----------



## Kg1595 (Nov 8, 2021)

whimsu said:


> Honestly I think it's just the amount of items that make it incredibly difficult. I may be wrong though!
> But it made me physically nauseous at the lag. xD
> I'll stick to enjoying the clutter on still photographs lol


I am very disappointed that Nintendo did not do a lot more optimization while working on 2.0.  I still get occasional lag during weather or certain plaza events that I have no control over, and I try to keep my island relatively uncluttered.  I know the new crops are going to add a lot of issues going forward (anything with the slightest animation does).


----------



## whimsu (Nov 8, 2021)

Kg1595 said:


> I am very disappointed that Nintendo did not do a lot more optimization while working on 2.0.  I still get occasional lag during weather or certain plaza events that I have no control over, and I try to keep my island relatively uncluttered.  I know the new crops are going to add a lot of issues going forward (anything with the slightest animation does).


Oh my gosh, that's unfortunate! I haven't heard of lag during weather / events. ):
Maybe there's still the chance that it's something they'll address/patch in the future? Not sure what we can really look forward to moving forward in terms of patches (Not saying that in a negative way)


----------



## Lethalia (Nov 8, 2021)

Designing houses isn't that fun, it's actually kinda stressful and despite HHP being objectively a very well-made DLC that I like, I don't know how people finished it and got to the credits already after only 3 days. I can only decorate two houses before I feel drained and have to put it down. I wish I could find the joy and relaxation others find when they play and decorate like 12 houses like everyone else :/


----------



## HappyTails (Nov 14, 2021)

I'm probably going to get maimed for this but

The islands with the less known and less popular villagers are the best ones. But hey, my opinion. Every time I'm randomly dream teleported to an island that has Raymond or Marshal on it, I actually roll my eyes.

Nothing against the villagers, don't get me wrong, but just like the Patriots in the Super Bowl, it's gets fatiguing seeing the same things over and over and over again, especially in multiple places.


----------



## tumut (Nov 14, 2021)

marshalloween said:


> -The baboons are really ugly.


You mean gorillas?

I agree with a lot of your points, but this is quite literally the coldest take I've seen on this thread so far. 95% of AC players wouldn't dare let a Gorilla touch their uwu soft fairycore island and they're really hated by most people.


----------



## Corrie (Nov 14, 2021)

I wish the way you design an island in ACNH is the same as HHP. I don't like the 'traditional' way. It's far too tedious and just makes me not wanna design my island.


----------



## Ruby Rose (Nov 14, 2021)

Marlo is the best new character in the amiibo cards that just came out
Tasha is the cutest ever


----------



## Speeny (Nov 14, 2021)

whimsu said:


> My  unpopular opinion is that I don't like cluttered islands. I appreciate how they look in photos, but once I tried visiting a couple islands that were cluttered.. my view did a complete 360. The lag was so unbearable, I didn't even bother checking out their island. =/


Agreed. That's why I always make sure there's still "space" on my island. I feel as if a lot of people cram way too many ideas into one area, and as you said, it looks great in photos, but once you're actually on the island experiencing it, it can become overwhelming.


----------



## Ruby Rose (Nov 14, 2021)

Yeah I really prefer to have all the stuff still be functional on the island and not all cramped together to the point where it's unusable.


----------



## Bizhiins (Nov 14, 2021)

1. I’m not actually a fan of the “cute” characters with big sparkly eyes. I like my villagers to have spunk and be a little mean; that way I feel really rewarded when I break through their tough exterior and see the sweetheart in them. The normal/ peppy villagers i have still have a bit of a darker look to them.
2. I actually prefer towns that have a lot of nature, and even a wild aspect to them with plants and trees. I think they’re really pretty. I don’t like the look of towns that have a ton of objects outside everywhere, like amusement parks and arcades and such. Yeah it’s fun to design spaces but personally I just don’t like the look of it. I feel like people just try to jam as much stuff in a space as possible and it just feels cramped. Im trying to make my outdoor objects minimal.
3. Even though I was excited for it, I think terraforming is really stressful and I think it’s actually kind of ruining my experience of the game right now because I can’t decide 100% on how something should look, or if I should change it. The fact that things don’t line up symmetrically in the game either (building and incline width) drives me nuts.


----------



## EmmaFrost (Nov 14, 2021)

i don’t really like that we have cars and trucks in the game but we can’t even sit in them. And I’m not really a fan of islands that are filled with city roads.


----------



## Blueskyy (Nov 14, 2021)

I moved in Shino and she’s fine. Seems a little overrated. I think I’m going to replace her with Rio soon.


----------



## Speeny (Nov 14, 2021)

This has been on my mind for a couple of days now.
As much as I love the 2.0 update, I'm feeling slightly burnt out already. Will be definitely taking a break from NH when Pokémon BD/SP are released later this week.

To put it into perspective, I brought Brewster to my island and continue to have my 1 cup of coffee each morning or more depending on if Nook Miles+ are involved. Unlocked all of the stores on Harv's Island and am enjoying venturing out with Kapp'n daily.
To top it off, the recipes/cooking aspect of the game is really exciting. Just adds that extra bit of playability especially since you're able to collect different DIY food recipes just like with item crafting DIY. The new catalogue of items is great as well. I haven't seen any new wallpaper/flooring options in Nook's Cranny. Though, I guess because Saharah has set up shop, it's less of an issue at the moment.

For me, the biggest highlight of the update so far is having the ability to have access to a wider variety of customization options thanks to Reese and Cyrus. Certain colour schemes I've wanted in the past for redeemable Nook Miles items is finally accessible and not exclusive to island per island at random.

I think what boils down to for me is that my island is roughly 75%-80% completed. Because of this, there isn't as much of a reason for me to play the game daily anymore. Just venting I guess.  Still enjoying it.


----------



## pamelarose (Nov 15, 2021)

Personally, I like major updates being distributed over time. I think the game had lots to do in the beginning and with more updates happening over the years, it enabled us as users to look forward to something fresh. I don't think the game was "unfinished" when it came out (this ain't the sims bby), they were able to give us just enough, flesh out other activities, and keep giving us more so we wouldn't get bored after too long.


----------



## ams (Nov 15, 2021)

I’m glad Gracie wasn’t added to the update. I never liked her and never used her furniture sets.


----------



## Girlyliondragon (Nov 15, 2021)

EtchaSketch said:


> Smug villagers were infinitely times better in NL than now. Were they weird and kind of creepy? Hell yes, but that was their charm o”:


I was one of those few that always low-key loved when Smug villagers flirted with me tbh despite always being flustered by it and never though of it as creepy or weird or anything. Instead I was like "Wait... Flirting, ROMANCE? In MY Animal crossing game?...... Sign me up "
I honestly miss the Smugs flirting with me in this game. I get the player character doesn't really have a gender anymore (Since it's "styles" now. >.> I hate that change honestly, makes no sense), but come on, it was still fun to see them be cheeky with the ladies! It was a nice little change of pace for how villagers acted towards ya and I kiiiinda want it back.


----------



## kusariyaro (Nov 15, 2021)

i genuinely think that acnh is the best ac  the only things i would change are small quality of life menu things and having more dialogues but tbh the last one is probably ok i just know them from memory bc i have a lot of hours hahah


----------



## cherrygirl (Nov 15, 2021)

I like Raymond but I agree he’s definitely overhyped he’s just like another cat/smug villager and this is coming from someone who loves cats/smug villagers. 
I feel like the update is too little to late. I loved new horizons when it first come out but after a year I grew really bored and stopped playing even though I’m back to playing it since the update I still don’t have that love I used to have for the game and can’t sit down and play it all day like I used too. However it’s a lot better then it was before the update
I really don’t understand why people charge ridiculous prices for villagers. Like if the villager didn’t have an Amiibo I sort of get it within reason but now that all the villagers have amiibos I just don’t understand the need to charge especially if the seller owns the villagers Amiibo. That isn’t fair to players who haven’t had the opportunity/luck to get the Amiibo of the village they like.


----------



## Dantia (Nov 15, 2021)

Sahara is a great NPC despite it being a chore to buy stuff from her. Don't @ me


----------



## marshalloween (Nov 15, 2021)

tumut said:


> You mean gorillas?
> 
> I agree with a lot of your points, but this is quite literally the coldest take I've seen on this thread so far. 95% of AC players wouldn't dare let a Gorilla touch their uwu soft fairycore island and they're really hated by most people.


As someone with Boone on their island, I've grown a bit soft with him. Therefore, I can say that not ALL of them are bad. I still really dislike Hans though. And yes, I meant gorillas. 

The reason why I don't like most of the gorillas doesn't have to do with aesthetics because I literally don't have one to begin with. And this post was a while ago, so my opinions on the gorillas have changed a little.


----------



## tumut (Nov 15, 2021)

marshalloween said:


> As someone with Boone on their island, I've grown a bit soft with him. Therefore, I can say that not ALL of them are bad. I still really dislike Hans though. And yes, I meant gorillas.
> 
> The reason why I don't like most of the gorillas doesn't have to do with aesthetics because I literally don't have one to begin with. And this post was a while ago, so my opinions on the gorillas have changed a little.


Yeah I agree the gorilla designs are on the weaker side save for a few like Pewee and Hans for me, I was just saying that saying gorillas are ugly is not an unpopular opinion.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Nov 15, 2021)

I don't get why people go crazy over when new villagers are introduced. This is the same reaction people had when Marshal was revealed back in New Leaf and Raymond last year when New Horizons came out, now its happening again with the 8 new villagers and people are going crazy over Sasha and Shino. I really don't like when people try to pick sides of "oh if you don't have this villager then you are not cool" or "Oh you have this villager you must be so proud of yourself" I remember people behaving like this when Raymond was a thing last year and I refuse to be associated any of the popular villagers. This is the dark side of the community I always tend to see every single time.


----------



## Anitagonist (Nov 15, 2021)

HappyTails said:


> I'm probably going to get maimed for this but
> 
> The islands with the less known and less popular villagers are the best ones. But hey, my opinion. Every time I'm randomly dream teleported to an island that has Raymond or Marshal on it, I actually roll my eyes.
> 
> Nothing against the villagers, don't get me wrong, but just like the Patriots in the Super Bowl, it's gets fatiguing seeing the same things over and over and over again, especially in multiple places.


Anyone who gets on you for an opinion is a weirdo I don't think they're hype is like they aren't a good villager it is just everyone has them it feels like so it can be draining I'm sure in New Leaf my sister wanted me to get him bc he apparently talked about manga? and thought it'd be cute for me to have but Peanut and Poppy are superior to Marshal (IMO) as for Raymond I do believe he is one of the better-designed cats but I really love a lot of the cats Kiki is probably my fav bc it seems like a reference to an anime studio I adore!

I feel like Ankha is also in the overrated territory but at the same time, she is REALLY unique kind of like Lucky maybe? and at the same time if they are overrated it is kind of deserved ofc unique animals will most likely be more loved! but that is just my thoughts apologies


----------



## cool sword (Nov 15, 2021)

i dont like ione or sasha but im glad people are happy about them!
also weeds are cute and i love them


----------



## inazuma (Nov 15, 2021)

At first, i really really like Sasha, but the time goes and he gets so overrated that im really tired of him. i already say this on another thread but i think i really really really really like Ace. i dont really like birds at first but i have this weird connection and wanting him on my island lol. also he looks cute but i prefer if he was a smug.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Nov 15, 2021)

inazuma said:


> At first, i really really like Sasha, but the time goes and he gets so overrated that im really tired of him. i already say this on another thread but i think i really really really really like Ace. i dont really like birds at first but i have this weird connection and wanting him on my island lol. also he looks cute but i prefer if he was a smug.


Yeah Sasha is becoming the new Raymond so I am not surprised by that. Quinn however, is like the better villager for me because she reminds me so much of both Apollo and Ameila.


----------



## Bon Bonne (Nov 15, 2021)

Clay and Hamphrey are so cute and good and they don't get enough love


----------



## Anitagonist (Nov 15, 2021)

RoxasFan20 said:


> Yeah Sasha is becoming the new Raymond so I am not surprised by that. Quinn however, is like the better villager for me because she reminds me so much of both Apollo and Ameila.


I feel the eagles besides maybe Apollo are unneedingly hated


----------



## inazuma (Nov 15, 2021)

Girlyliondragon said:


> I was one of those few that always low-key loved when Smug villagers flirted with me tbh despite always being flustered by it and never though of it as creepy or weird or anything. Instead I was like "Wait... Flirting, ROMANCE? In MY Animal crossing game?...... Sign me up "
> I honestly miss the Smugs flirting with me in this game. I get the player character doesn't really have a gender anymore (Since it's "styles" now. >.> I hate that change honestly, makes no sense), but come on, it was still fun to see them be cheeky with the ladies! It was a nice little change of pace for how villagers acted towards ya and I kiiiinda want it back.


uhhh yesss i love when they flirt at me like add much more taste to the game... i think the villager personality who likes to flirt right now is cranky, but i think its because i talk too much to chief


----------



## Moonlight. (Nov 15, 2021)

tasha is absolutely stunning and i wish more people liked her (or even knew about her)
quinn is the best new villager by far
ione is just a worse filbert
ankha is worst snooty cat, she's cool but i'd take literally any of the other snooty cats before her
marcel is the only good dog


----------



## 707 (Nov 15, 2021)

not an unpopular opinion but just an opinion
why bring back turtle man and not expect me to get excited for multiplayer stuff
I don't like that we have to make our own minigames and stuff like that
I miss the island games because they were so funny and fun

	Post automatically merged: Nov 15, 2021



Kakyoin said:


> tasha is absolutely stunning and i wish more people liked her (or even knew about her)
> quinn is the best new villager by far
> *ione is just a worse filbert*
> ankha is worst snooty cat, she's cool but i'd take literally any of the other snooty cats before her
> *marcel is the only good dog*


alright
lets go rn


----------



## inazuma (Nov 15, 2021)

moon_child said:


> This exactly. If anything I think NH dialogue is more clever in a way because for example if they gave you a gift and you gift it back to them they say something related to it and they just know. They repeat some dialogue but at least they don’t repeat dialogues that are not appropriate anymore such as early game dialogues. I remember playing NL for years and still getting dialogue teaching me how to capture a picture like uhhhh…okay? And also I dunno why people suddenly acting like they didn’t hear “If I may be so bold, you're looking as cool as a fair number of cucumbers” 2918262551726383743 times.


Let me tell you kiddo. Convenience is overrated!


----------



## Corrie (Nov 15, 2021)

I love cottagecore islands! They're so homey and naturey and I adore that. Plus The Path is an excellent path and I never get sick of seeing it.


----------



## Anitagonist (Nov 15, 2021)

Kakyoin said:


> tasha is absolutely stunning and i wish more people liked her (or even knew about her)
> quinn is the best new villager by far
> ione is just a worse filbert
> ankha is worst snooty cat, she's cool but i'd take literally any of the other snooty cats before her
> marcel is the only good dog


As a Squirrel Enthusiast, I must agree with Tasha needing more attention!


----------



## Moonlight. (Nov 15, 2021)

707 said:


> alright
> lets go rn



you right, i forgot about cherry


----------



## 707 (Nov 16, 2021)

Kakyoin said:


> you right, i forgot about cherry


lucky is a good boy
also didn't mention them because they're not in new horizons but they should've been








						Bow
					

“I think I'll eat dinner before I go stake out a spot. I'll probably eat dinner again after it's over.” ― Bow, Animal Forest e+ Bow (バウ Bau?) is a lazy dog villager from the Animal Crossing series, only appearing in Animal Forest e+. He could only move into a village if the player has his...




					animalcrossing.fandom.com


----------



## Moonlight. (Nov 16, 2021)

707 said:


> lucky is a good boy
> also didn't mention them because they're not in new horizons but they should've been
> 
> 
> ...



okay fair I would've killed for both meow and bow


----------



## 707 (Nov 16, 2021)

Kakyoin said:


> okay fair I would've killed for both meow and bow


RIGHT
gimme my Tamagotchi lookin ass villagers rn


----------



## Hypno KK (Nov 16, 2021)

- I like the alligators.
- Snooty villagers are actually nice, none of them have ever been unpleasant to me in NH.
- I'm "meh" about Raymond.
- The game's slow pace doesn't bother me at all
- I think it would be nice to see more unique islands. A lot of the popular themes are just very repetitive and similar. My island is pretty generic because I keep forgetting to decorate it more but for people who put a lot of effort into their island decor, it seems to me like it would make more sense to make the island more "you"
- I avoid issues like "I love this villager but they wouldn't fit my theme" by just not having a theme. I want to have fun with my island, not miss out on things I'd like to do to make it look "perfect"
- I don't know if this is actually unpopular but I wish the bushes wouldn't be seasonal. I hate decorating with them because most of the time they end up looking like plain bushes and I can't bother replacing them every season



Kakyoin said:


> tasha is absolutely stunning and i wish more people liked her (or even knew about her)



Agreed, I love her! Most squirrel villagers are pretty underrated, though, and I don't know why since some are extremely popular.


----------



## Manah (Nov 17, 2021)

I'm not a fan of Isabelle telling me about visitors now. I prefer finding out myself.


----------



## maria110 (Nov 19, 2021)

I don't like Sasha.  I don't hate him or anything but I'm just not keen on him.  I loved Chrissy, the cute big-eyed bunnie, so it's not dislike of big-eyed bunnies generally.

I might've liked him better as a jock.


----------



## Envy (Nov 19, 2021)

I do not find Shino appealing at all. In fact, I'd even put her in the ugly villagers category. Sorry to everyone who likes her. It's just so strange that she's the most popular of the new villagers and is more popular than Audie, who is adorable.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Nov 19, 2021)

Manah said:


> I'm not a fan of Isabelle telling me about visitors now. I prefer finding out myself.


At least its better than her always talking about her Sock for the 100th time.


----------



## meggiewes (Nov 19, 2021)

I like the game and don't find it necessary to constantly compare it to the older titles anymore. Especially after the 2.0 update.

I miss Isabelle's sock announcement. It was adorable in a dorky way.


----------



## EmmaFrost (Nov 20, 2021)

Shino is creepy looking tbh


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 20, 2021)

My favorite personality is jock. I know this is an unpopular opinion. I also very much hate the snow on Animal Crossing and in real life. It looks weird on a tropical island to me, anyway.


----------



## Crowsie (Nov 20, 2021)

Kakyoin said:


> tasha is absolutely stunning and i wish more people liked her (or even knew about her)
> quinn is the best new villager by far
> ione is just a worse filbert
> ankha is worst snooty cat, she's cool but i'd take literally any of the other snooty cats before her
> marcel is the only good dog


 Lemme add onto this. 
Tasha is adorable, and cuter than Pecan.
Quinn is not only the best new villager, but one of the best eagles next to Apollo. 
Ione is an ~*~*aesthetic*~*~ Filbert
Ankha < Monique and Puurl
Marcel is one of the best dogs, but the worst of the clown boys.


----------



## CrankyCupcake (Nov 20, 2021)

There is no villager I despise or hate. I don't understand why such strong language is necessary. There are definitely animals with certain designs or colours I don't like. But my not liking the look of a villager does not translate into my hating the animal. I don't know. Maybe I'm overly sensitive or stubbornly weird.


----------



## inazuma (Nov 20, 2021)

Why do people always follow bandwagons with villager a certain popular social media animal crossing influencer? And then people would go like wow thats so cute i must to have them and somebody also ever ask me on a discord server where to find villager tier list. Im not saying overrated villagers arent cute but tbh Its just the overrated and the hype part makes me sick. Also, you must to find villagers you like, not going to tier lists and not loving them all! Thanks for coming to my Ted talk


----------



## Radiant Dreamer (Nov 20, 2021)

i legit don't care about the tier lists.  i also don't hate any of the villagers or special characters.  that said, CJ's 'hurr hurr im streamin' is annoying.  and daisy mae!  baby i adore you but please.  for the love of god.  WIPE YOUR NOSE BABY GIRL!  i freaked out a little bit the first time i saw her

fishing bait is overrated.  multiplayer is kinda disruptive when there's a constant stream of people coming and going.  like nah, i guess i'm not gonna do any shopping here when literally every time i try to buy something "please close the window" pops up.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Nov 20, 2021)

Terraforming is such a chore and the Designer Tool from Happy Home Paradise when designing client homes is so much better. Its so hard to even decorate your island or terraform anymore when you're so used to HHP having better design tool for decorating outside and placing objects.


----------



## Starboard (Nov 21, 2021)

I never thought about the baby clothes/items being creepy until the thread about which items we dislike... I guess to me since the player looks like a baby anyway it's doesn't really creep me out and I think it's more cute than anything? But yeah when it's a mix of baby clothes and "adult" or "cool" clothes I think it's a little weird-looking.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Nov 21, 2021)

I find dotty kinda creepy. Idk why. I can't quite pin it.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Nov 21, 2021)

I really love everything about the season Fall on ACNH except the colour of the grass, it just makes everything look dirty and my flowers look so out of place no matter where I place them.


----------



## maria110 (Nov 22, 2021)

Even when my bank account is full of bells, I still often choose to build natural ramps just because I like them.  I think they look nice and … natural.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 22, 2021



TalviSyreni said:


> I really love everything about the season Fall on ACNH except the colour of the grass, it just makes everything look dirty and my flowers look so out of place no matter where I place them.



I agree.   The pink flowers just look bad.  And my pear trees look funny with the maple coloring. I just time traveled to cherry blossom season to get away from all that.  It’s hard to design a new island in autumn unless you have a theme that is autumn focused.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Nov 22, 2021)

Feel like some of the villager's requests at HHP is weird and some of them are like copies of one of other and others are just well questionable.


----------



## Corrie (Nov 22, 2021)

The uwu mouth for island reps is ugly.


----------



## Spooky. (Nov 22, 2021)

Judy is scary.
Brightly colored villagers look tacky to me most of the time (though there are a few exceptions, like if the bright colors are broken up by more muted colors.) I prefer more natural looking colors, or at least a muted bright color if not. Static and Filbert are as brightly colored as I can stand.
We have almost too much freedom with terraforming, moving rocks, and decorating that there is no 'challenge' in decorating outside of resident service placement - and even then, you can map reset.
Simple looking villagers/villagers that look closer to their real life counterparts look better (examples: Molly, Maple, Chief, Agnes.)
Custom paths look better than the paths offered in terraforming, even if they don't have the nice sounds.
Autumn irl is my favorite season, but in game it looks awful, especially the grass.
The Mario items look tacky in game, and I wish we could change the look of the teleport tube thing because it's the only useful item.
The food and cooking DIYs feel totally pointless unless you have some kind of restaurant on your island and I get annoyed when I get a food DIY instead of a normal one. Why do we need dozens of kinds of food? If it was just to have a reason to add farming it's a bit odd to me. It would be nice if the food had some kind of purpose, like giving a home-made meal to a villager increases friendship when they eat it. Farming just takes up so much room on the island for little reward (unless you like it, of course)
Jocks are more tolerable in NH than in NL.


----------



## inazuma (Nov 23, 2021)

Corrie said:


> The uwu mouth for island reps is ugly.


Its not ugly but i just don't like using them. My favorite are the small smile lol. Looks cute in everything. Also, the UwU mouth are very very overrated, and i want to make me a little different from others haha, but definitely i like it when people use it with good combo, i like your uwu mouths but i don't like using them. Keep doing what you like doing!!!

	Post automatically merged: Nov 23, 2021



Spooky. said:


> Judy is scary.
> Brightly colored villagers look tacky to me most of the time (though there are a few exceptions, like if the bright colors are broken up by more muted colors.) I prefer more natural looking colors, or at least a muted bright color if not. Static and Filbert are as brightly colored as I can stand.
> We have almost too much freedom with terraforming, moving rocks, and decorating that there is no 'challenge' in decorating outside of resident service placement - and even then, you can map reset.
> Simple looking villagers/villagers that look closer to their real life counterparts look better (examples: Molly, Maple, Chief, Agnes.)
> ...


aahh! Absolutely right! Chief is beautiful!


----------



## Mialina (Nov 23, 2021)

Judy is scary. Totally psychopath. Sorry.
I hate Pashmina. She is really annoying.
I like Cobb. He is so cute.
Alligators are awesome.


----------



## EtchaSketch (Nov 23, 2021)

Quinn is honeslty just getting worse looking by the second. Like I seriously don’t see the appeal at all (and I love birds, and the color pink/purple)

Cephalobot is one of the best new villagers

Also I really don’t like Ankha?? I wanted to, but she just looks so funky. in a bad way


----------



## inazuma (Nov 23, 2021)

EtchaSketch said:


> Quinn is honeslty just getting worse looking by the second. Like I seriously don’t see the appeal at all (and I love birds, and the color pink/purple)
> 
> Cephalobot is one of the best new villagers
> 
> Also I really don’t like Ankha?? I wanted to, but she just looks so funky. in a bad way


I don't really like ankha anymore because the internet ruin her :'( also i don't really like her in the beginning but Its just very very sad that someone had to ruin an animal crossing character


----------



## EmmaFrost (Nov 23, 2021)

“I love this villager/item but they don’t fit my theme” is a point that was discussed in this thread earlier. I just don’t understand…like…this game is supposed to be fun and enjoyable. Depriving ourselves of villagers and items because of some arbitrary inflexible island theme we’ve created just makes no sense to me. How is that fun?


----------



## EtchaSketch (Nov 23, 2021)

inazuma said:


> I don't really like ankha anymore because the internet ruin her :'( also i don't really like her in the beginning but Its just very very sad that someone had to ruin an animal crossing character


the internet ruins everything >:”c


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Nov 23, 2021)

EtchaSketch said:


> the internet ruins everything >:”c


Welcome to the Internet.


----------



## maria110 (Nov 23, 2021)

I like the gyroids but I wish they were bigger.  It's kind of hard to tell them apart.


----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Nov 23, 2021)

I believe Sasha is a young kid. He has a house with little kids' things and toys having a tea party. These hints make it extremely odd that people are already swooning over him. lol


----------



## inazuma (Nov 23, 2021)

k e r f u f f l e said:


> I believe Sasha is a young kid. He has a house with little kids' things and toys having a tea party. These hints make it extremely odd that people are already swooning over him. lol


yes. thats so so so so so true. even the fanarts are a bit ehhhh... (some of them are good and not bad) i swear everything on the internet must have their ehh.. fanarts lol. sasha is the new raymond, believe it or not.


----------



## EtchaSketch (Nov 24, 2021)

k e r f u f f l e said:


> I believe Sasha is a young kid. He has a house with little kids' things and toys having a tea party. These hints make it extremely odd that people are already swooning over him. lol


Agreed. All of the lazies are children imo. It’s really weird.

It’s kind of like how I believe Celeste is a child and I’ve seen some really weird stuff on her? Like, she’s super small, she’s Blather’s younger sister (and I don’t see bathers being crazy old? just wise and passionate) 

EITHER WAY my celeste theory may be wrong, but the lazy personality SURE AIN’T


----------



## edsett (Nov 24, 2021)

ehhh i disagree that lazies are children. they mention working once and in new leaf iirc they talked about their mom being worried about them moving out. the lazies are the youngest villagers though and definitely the most childish but that doesn’t mean they’re actually kids. the child characters like daisy mae and katie are pretty distinct with their different model size and how they don’t drink coffee at the roost. and sasha liking cute toys and skateboards and board games doesn’t mean he’s a child as adults can like those things too.

but i agree that some people act very weird with sasha regardless.


----------



## Stikki (Nov 24, 2021)

edsett said:


> ehhh i disagree that lazies are children. they mention working once and in new leaf iirc they talked about their mom being worried about them moving out. the lazies are the youngest villagers though and definitely the most childish but that doesn’t mean they’re actually kids. the child characters like daisy mae and katie are pretty distinct with their different model size and how they don’t drink coffee at the roost. and sasha liking cute toys and skateboards and board games doesn’t mean he’s a child as adults can like those things too.
> 
> but i agree that some people act very weird with sasha regardless.


Daisy Mae was in the roost the other day in my game. Does she state she doesn't drink coffee? I never talk to her cos I can't stand how gross she looks so I wouldn't know haha


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Nov 24, 2021)

I wish the villagers in HHP didn't have the same repetitive themes as each other. For example when I invited Louie he wanted a Fitness Jungle but then when I invited Rio since she just moved to my island recently she watched a "Fitness" theme home. I was like "really?" so I had no choice but to pair the two them up as roommates since they share the same common interest.


----------



## edsett (Nov 24, 2021)

Stikki said:


> Daisy Mae was in the roost the other day in my game. Does she state she doesn't drink coffee? I never talk to her cos I can't stand how gross she looks so I wouldn't know haha


nope but she gets a cookie instead! and i was wrong about katie. i know she was a child in new leaf but it looks like she’s a teenager in new horizons lol.


----------



## Stikki (Nov 24, 2021)

edsett said:


> nope but she gets a cookie instead! and i was wrong about katie. i know she was a child in new leaf but it looks like she’s a teenager in new horizons lol.


That's a nice touch to include that, to recognise their age. I'm glad to hear Katie made it to adolescence despite her risky behaviour of getting on trains alone to places she didn't know and asking strangers to take her places haha


----------



## Corrie (Nov 25, 2021)

I just can't vibe with any of the hourly music. It gets draining on me very quickly. I'm trying to like the music but I dunno, it's gotta be the instruments they use that I just don't like. Felt like this since day one and hoped they'd grow on me but I still find myself muting the game and playing my own.


----------



## Stikki (Nov 25, 2021)

Corrie said:


> I just can't vibe with any of the hourly music. It gets draining on me very quickly. I'm trying to like the music but I dunno, it's gotta be the instruments they use that I just don't like. Felt like this since day one and hoped they'd grow on me but I still find myself muting the game and playing my own.


Oh absolutely. There's one in particular in the afternoon that feels really jarring in a game like this. Early morning and late night are slightly better, but I wish they'd kept the NL music, cos that was perfect for me. I also miss how the music used to go all music-box when it rained or snowed.


----------



## Dork (Nov 25, 2021)

there aren't uchi villagers with nice designs

i was really hoping for shino to be uchi to add to that roster and also i think it suits her design better? since finding out she's peppy i'm not longer really interested in her


----------



## TheDuke55 (Nov 25, 2021)

Corrie said:


> I just can't vibe with any of the hourly music. It gets draining on me very quickly. I'm trying to like the music but I dunno, it's gotta be the instruments they use that I just don't like. Felt like this since day one and hoped they'd grow on me but I still find myself muting the game and playing my own.


I used to play for a bit at 2PM when I got the chance and also around 5PM. To me they're the worst ones. 5PM has some funk to it, but it just does not flow or work well with a game like AC, if you ask me.









The artist on the second link composed a track similar to the funk theme of 5PM, but if you ask me they brought it to life way better than the NH team did. It doesn't help that a lot of the tracks borrow from the main theme and are kind of just remixes of the same thing. The composer is a member here, but I am not sure if they are still around or not.


----------



## Clock (Nov 25, 2021)

Mouse villagers aren't that bad and I like some of them


----------



## inazuma (Nov 25, 2021)

Corrie said:


> I just can't vibe with any of the hourly music. It gets draining on me very quickly. I'm trying to like the music but I dunno, it's gotta be the instruments they use that I just don't like. Felt like this since day one and hoped they'd grow on me but I still find myself muting the game and playing my own.


1 pm, 2 pm, 3 pm sucks lol i usually play at that time until 9, and Its so annoying.


----------



## Yanrima~ (Nov 25, 2021)

Marlo is a good villager overall, I like the "mob boss" theme going around him.
I wasn't hyped about Shino when she was initially revealed. She's ok in my opinion.
Cephalobot needs more love♥.
I perfer Wardell over Niko. His character is interesting.


----------



## Corrie (Nov 25, 2021)

inazuma said:


> 1 pm, 2 pm, 3 pm sucks lol i usually play at that time until 9, and Its so annoying.


This is exactly the time I play as well! If I hear those themes one more time I swear llololol


----------



## Yanrima~ (Nov 25, 2021)

Corrie said:


> I just can't vibe with any of the hourly music. It gets draining on me very quickly. I'm trying to like the music but I dunno, it's gotta be the instruments they use that I just don't like. Felt like this since day one and hoped they'd grow on me but I still find myself muting the game and playing my own.


I agree, ACNL’s hourly music is peak Animal Crossing hourly music, it’s just a perfect balance of quiet and slow yet upbeat. Whenever I play New Horizons, I usually mute the tv and play music from YouTube or other websites that provide music.


----------



## inazuma (Nov 25, 2021)

Yanrimasart said:


> I agree, ACNL’s hourly music is peak Animal Crossing hourly music, it’s just a perfect balance of quiet and slow yet upbeat. Whenever I play New Horizons, I usually mute the tv and play music from YouTube or other websites that provide music.


i rather play my favorite classical music, old american-jazz, or ratatouille's main theme than hearing the 2pm earrape


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 26, 2021)

Summer is my favorite Animal Crossing season.


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 27, 2021)

I actually like being able to have only ten villagers. If we did have the option to move in additional villagers, I hope it would be just that; an option. I am content with my ten villagers that I don’t need anymore. I understand people have a lot of favorites but that just makes the ones we can have even more special. Plus, we can just have them on our HHP island thing now that more plots on our island isn’t necessary. Still, I think if I were given an option to add additional plots and move in more villagers on my island, I would pass.


----------



## Chesnaughty (Nov 27, 2021)

Lazies actually, at least through dialogue, have their specific “age” vary based on their personality sub-type. One of them has their high friendship dialogue act very childish and be obsessed with being superheroes or other outlandish stuff, while the other sub-type has dialogue that talk about them growing up and having to get used to doing adult things and how hard it can be to act mature. Sasha is actually the latter, which sort of implies that Sasha, and other Lazies of the same sub-type, are an adult, but at a very early, coming of age period of adulthood.

Also who says adults can’t own some plushes?


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 15, 2021)

Tiansheng is the best of the newly added villagers. He’s perfect in every way.


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 17, 2022)

I actually like the baggy clothes? I loved seeing them in the recycling bin and I’ve collected a few and even worn them sometimes.


----------



## thefallenfruit (Jan 17, 2022)

I feel like Brewster wasn’t really needed in New Horizons. I’m still happy that Nintendo added him, but I never understood why everyone wanted Brewster in the next update. Even if Nintendo did release something good in an update, people would still be screaming “WE NEED BREWSTER”. Besides, New Horizons gave us the ability to place furniture outside, so people could just build their own coffee shop.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jan 17, 2022)

Cooking is so pointless in this game. What is the point of giving villagers food items if they are not going to eat them?


----------



## MostlyClueless (Jan 17, 2022)

thefallenfruit said:


> I feel like Brewster wasn’t really needed in New Horizons. I’m still happy that Nintendo added him, but I never understood why everyone wanted Brewster in the next update. Even if Nintendo did release something good in an update, people would still be screaming “WE NEED BREWSTER”. Besides, New Horizons gave us the ability to place furniture outside, so people could just build their own coffee shop.



Brewster was one of my favorites from earlier games, so I was very happy to see him added. (In fact it inspired me to reset my island and start over when I basically hadn't touched my old one for a year.) When the Roost theme music starts playing it just immediately lowers my blood pressure by about 10 points.



VanitasFan26 said:


> Cooking is so pointless in this game. What is the point of giving villagers food items if they are not going to eat them?



I tend to agree, once I got my basic crops planted and did some recipes, it was like..... ehhh..... the native fruit is still your best value (and less hassle) if you need to power up to dig some trees or destroy some rocks. It does have some value if you're trying to earn a lot of bells especially if a pricy recipe is a hot item. Like, the Tomato Curry is the hot item at my shop today so I'll definitely sell a handful of those for 5040 bells each. But, overall, not a super compelling addition for me.

My unpopular opinion? Gyroids are pointless. So then, ironic for me that they were introduced at the same time Brewster was.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jan 18, 2022)

VanitasFan26 said:


> Cooking is so pointless in this game. What is the point of giving villagers food items if they are not going to eat them?


I really miss the days in New Leaf where they'd eat the whole fruit right in front of you after you gifted it to them.. Now they just put it in their pockets. 
It would have been great to see villagers enjoy the meals we cooked for them!


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 18, 2022)

thefallenfruit said:


> I feel like Brewster wasn’t really needed in New Horizons. I’m still happy that Nintendo added him, but I never understood why everyone wanted Brewster in the next update. Even if Nintendo did release something good in an update, people would still be screaming “WE NEED BREWSTER”. Besides, New Horizons gave us the ability to place furniture outside, so people could just build their own coffee shop.


For me, I liked the concept of the roost. I thought it was a relaxing feature and I liked the soundtrack. I wish K.K. Slider played at the roost instead. He just gets in the way when he’s sitting in front of Resident Services.

Anyway, I think no matter what Nintendo adds, people will always have something negative to say. It’s okay to be upset but Nintendo really can’t please everyone. They’d have to make hundreds of copies catering to each person’s needs. It’s impossible. I see people upset that “Nintendo doesn’t listen at all to what we want” but I think this update was great. It gives us more to do in this game and it’s better to look at the positives. We should focus on what we do have over what we don’t.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Jan 18, 2022)

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> I really miss the days in New Leaf where they'd eat the whole fruit right in front of you after you gifted it to them.. Now they just put it in their pockets.
> It would have been great to see villagers enjoy the meals we cooked for them!



Omg I was just thinking of this the other day when gifting my villagers. I thought I was going crazy when I thought of that haha. It's so akward that they just pocket it


----------



## unintentional (Jan 20, 2022)

No clue if this is unpopular or not, I'm nearly done reading through this thread and this is something I have thought about often

The ability to share your island via pictures and videos has made the game feel way more... Vain and less fun.  When I first got the game, I despised it because all I ever saw was super put together, complete islands with a ton of cool things going on just a few days into release.  I felt like I would never be able to achieve even a small amount of how put together the islands were.

I'm replaying the game now that it's "less popular" and a lot of covid restrictions are gone, so it's not a constant thing I'm seeing (even in dedicated acnh groups) and it's way more enjoyable now.

What got me thinking about this was I saw someone on FB talking about how they hate it when people upload their unfinished islands and they get sent to them in a dream because they see it as a waste of time.  I personally enjoy unfinished islands, especially when you know they have an idea in mind and are working towards it.  Makes the game feel more like other ac games where it wasn't a competition to have the "best" island.

Other unpopular opinion: idc if your town has the most popular villagers, most unpopular villagers, etc.  They all have such bland dialogue that you might as well go with which set of pixels looks more appealing to you.  My dreamies list is a mix of villagers like Sasha and Jambette.

Adding: I love winter in the game.  I love the snow on the ground. I'm over the snow irl, but I adore how pretty everything looks in the game


----------



## TheRevienne (Jan 20, 2022)

Alrighty, here we go. 

I really don't like Isabelle, and I don't like the fact she's become the face of the franchise. There's something about her that really winds me up. I really didn't like her in New Leaf and the fact that placing PWPs was such a hassle. I get she's a fan favorite, but there are other characters that they could have used instead of making her. 

It annoys me that they put so much into designing NPCs for them never to be seen again, Pelly and Phyllis? Pete and Gracie? I get that only so many can fit into a game, and there's only so much they can do, but don't just leave them out.

Gulliver is an incompetent pain in the backside, his crew probably chucked him off cause he was annoying, and don't want him back. The amnesiac sailor spiel was cute for the first few games, but there's only so much patience I can have for him. 

I also don't get the hype for villagers, especially not in ACNH, since all the personalities are pretty much the same. I had the same conversations with Stitches as I have had with Clay.

The new NPCs replacing the old (Daisy Mae for Joan, Flick for Nate) are IMO, better than their predecessors, apart from CJ, he's annoying.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jan 20, 2022)

I feel like there should've been a grading system to Happy Home Paradise because it almost feels "Too easy" just to complete a villager's home. You can easily rush through the DLC just by putting the items in the home that the villager wants and you tell them that you're done. They do say you finished fast but they don't seem to care that you did little job to the home.


----------



## Beanz (Jan 20, 2022)

thefallenfruit said:


> I feel like Brewster wasn’t really needed in New Horizons. I’m still happy that Nintendo added him, but I never understood why everyone wanted Brewster in the next update. Even if Nintendo did release something good in an update, people would still be screaming “WE NEED BREWSTER”. Besides, New Horizons gave us the ability to place furniture outside, so people could just build their own coffee shop.



exactly, i was one of those people who were like we need brewster but honestly we don’t. i came to realize that he’s basically useless, sometimes i forget about him. we don’t have the cafe mini game in new horizons so there’s kind of no point in having him.


----------



## Clock (Jan 21, 2022)

I don't care about villager aesthetics clashing with my island aesthetic, I rather have villagers I like more than by appearance in my island.


----------



## marshalloween (Jan 22, 2022)

s


VanitasFan26 said:


> Cooking is so pointless in this game. What is the point of giving villagers food items if they are not going to eat them?


very true, its like whats the merit???


----------



## Fluffball (Jan 22, 2022)

*List of Unpopular Animal Crossing Opinions: (Please Don’t Attack Me) 
1.  *I am attached to the unpopular villagers rather than the popular ones. 
*2. *I am not fond of popular villagers because these TikToks on YouTube I watched just made me mad. They just hate a virtual lazy bear cub and obsess over some virtual office cat. 
*3. *I despise bullying my villagers because that is just mean. Give them some love guys! 
*4. *I wish I can work at Brewster’s on New Horizons. 
*5. *I wish I could *SING *in New Horizons.
*6. *My least favorite villagers from the 2.0 update: Sasha, Shino, and Ione.
*7. *Speaking of Sasha, there are plenty of lazy rabbits in this game. Personally, my favorite lazy rabbit villager is Claude. 
*8. *My favorite villagers from the 2.0 update: Quinn, Zoe, and Petri. 
*9. *Anteaters are cute. 
*10. *Megan is criminally underrated. 
*11. *I loved T-Bone in my New Leaf play through. I loved how he would say “Wa-woo!” (I wished I made it his catchphrase.)
*12. *Cousteau is a great frog villager. One of my personal favorites. 
*13. *Limberg isn’t that bad. I do appreciate his fall-themed house in New Horizons. 
*14. *Based on playing New Horizons everyday back then, the villagers have repeated quotes. This is pretty lame in the game. 
*15. *The Superhero themed villagers need more love. Ex: Agent S, Rocket, etc.
*16. *Imperial KK is legendary. 
*17. FINALLY: *My final unpopular opinion of the day: Freya is a super underrated villager. One of my most favorite villagers from New Leaf.


----------



## Y a h i k o (Jan 23, 2022)

I like Rocket. 

More seriously (but what I said is true) I'm going to talk about notation of this game. Before 2.0, I could give the game a 13/20 because too many things were missing. Brewster, quality of life update, stuff, actually I judge I could do just a few things in the game, mainly decorating. But after the big update few months ago, I can now give the game a good 17/20. The three points missing are because of poor dialogues, quality of life non-existent, the events I don't find fun at all (all the time the same principle and looong dialogues, especially for Festivale and tourneys). Even fishing tourney is not fun. Before, in old games, we had to catch the biggest fish. Now, we have three minutes to catch fishs. Not really interesting, but items are nice. Sometimes, the game looks empty. It losts its soul. But it's just my opinion. 

I love the dlc. I don't really know how it works because I've never tried it, but I remember of HHD and had incredible souvenirs. Can't wait to try it and make my villagers and others cute places to stay! (and discover all the new stuff)


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Jan 25, 2022)

This is probably not an unpopular opinion, but the hourly music is not it. I really don't vibe with it. I think I can only really tolerate the super early music at like 5AM XD


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 25, 2022)

peachycrossing9 said:


> This is probably not an unpopular opinion, but the hourly music is not it. I really don't vibe with it. I think I can only really tolerate the super early music at like 5AM XD


I almost always listen to my own music and have the volume turned down. I can always enjoy the late night/very early morning music, though — between 2:00 AM and 6:00 AM.


----------



## Faery Whimsy (Jan 26, 2022)

There are no such thing as "overrated" villagers, but there are such thing as underrated villagers! But no villager is "overrated" imo because every villager is cute and special in their own ways, and each one means a lot to at least one person. If some villagers mean a lot to more people, then that's okay! ♡


----------



## Elias_ (Jan 28, 2022)

Not sure if it is an unpopular opinion, but I really miss the minigames and was hoping for more/more complex tasks or being able to actually play on the table tennis table etc.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jan 28, 2022)

This game should've had more content in it to keep it going. I say this because Pocket Camp got an update that has more in it and it just rubs me the wrong way how that game is still being supported a lot more than ACNH itself.


----------



## The Orange (Jan 28, 2022)

VanitasFan26 said:


> This game should've had more content in it to keep it going. I say this because Pocket Camp got an update that has more in it and it just rubs me the wrong way how that game is still being supported a lot more than ACNH itself.


I'm genuinely quite upset with this myself...

Honestly, I am feeling a bit let down. I don't even want to look at my island right now.


----------



## Tiffany (Jan 28, 2022)

I don't care for any of the octopus villagers or Julian, or Shino.
I have zero desire for mini games,multi player or otherwise.
I don't like islands that are all built up like cities. They are pretty but way too busy.
I did not care if they brought Brewster or gyroids back.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jan 29, 2022)

I don't mind digging up lots of flowers, I find it rewarding to tend to my garden, to prevent flower problems in the first place it's better if you dig up baby flowers that started to grow right away also you can put invisible custom designs as flower boarders to prevent them from spreading, nonetheless it's not a chore for me to dig up spread flowers.


----------



## Franny (Jan 30, 2022)

i don't really like "the path," i miss the old way of doing paths with the whole square tile. i like transparency with certain things like maybe a design with clovers on the floor, but i still prefer traditional paths. i feel bored when i look for paths and find 80000 variations of "the path" but hardly any brick paths with corners and the like.


----------



## smudge.e (Jan 30, 2022)

I was really happy about the gyroids. But I wish they were bigger and look more like the original animal crossing ones. ( ..but still happy to have them)
I don’t fish much, I don’t ever talk to what’s his name, I don’t care for it.


----------



## Beanz (Jan 30, 2022)

i don’t think this has been mentioned here before, i hate how tall and grown up our characters look. 

also i hate how most of the old characters are left unused and we don’t see them unless we invite them to the roost. nintendo could’ve used all of them but instead introduced unnecessary new characters like cj and flick. nintendo could’ve brought some of them back in the 2.0 update but they were like “we gave you cooking and new furniture. we are not going to have any more major updates so never ask for anything else again.”


----------



## Starboard (Jan 31, 2022)

I know a lot of people like to catalogue every single item and clothing colour but I can never understand why! Just thinking about going through with that fills me with stress... Besides unorderable things, I like to just catalogue and put things I like and might one day use in my storage.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jan 31, 2022)

VanitasFan26 said:


> This game should've had more content in it to keep it going. I say this because Pocket Camp got an update that has more in it and it just rubs me the wrong way how that game is still being supported a lot more than ACNH itself.


I mean yeah we finally got a good chunk of base content from the old games, but it took almost 2 years. So in 2020 when the majority of us bought it, we paid full price for an unfinished game. It totally felt like early access when it was being touted as the full product.


----------



## mouthrat (Jan 31, 2022)

VanitasFan26 said:


> Cooking is so pointless in this game. What is the point of giving villagers food items if they are not going to eat them?


AGREED!!! it's so annoying because i will hand out food to a villager and the next day it'll be on their table in their home. like wtf?? i didn't give it to you so you could let it go stale on your wooden-block table, teddy. i gave it to you so you could eat it and have a good midnight snack. these villagers are being so unappreciative >:(


----------



## Plume (Feb 2, 2022)

VanitasFan26 said:


> This game should've had more content in it to keep it going. I say this because Pocket Camp got an update that has more in it and it just rubs me the wrong way how that game is still being supported a lot more than ACNH itself.


Knowing that the game will never receive another update has really killed my motivation to play. I feel like there is nothing to look forward to. I wouldn't even mind if the updates were just some new catalog items every few months.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Feb 7, 2022)

Am I the only one who thinks Blathers doesn't live up to his name? I don't really think he talks so much, he just talks about the things you give him because he is a museum curator, he is just trying to educate you.
Other NPCs talk WAAAY too much compared to Blathers whom, is actually supposed to be a chatterbox... looking at you Isabelle, Orville, Wisp...


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 7, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Blathers doesn't live up to his name? I don't really think he talks so much, he just talks about the things you give him because he is a museum curator, he is just trying to educate you.
> Other NPCs talk WAAAY too much compared to Blathers whom, is actually supposed to be a chatterbox... looking at you Isabelle, Orville, Wisp...


Well, yeah. I actually used to dislike Blathers. He’d piss me off with all of the rambling, but I actually think he’s educational now. I also sort of like him now because he’s a night owl which I can relate to. I thought it was amazing seeing him sleep during the day and for him to be awake when I visit the museum at 3:00 AM. 

Orville, though… He’s just annoying.


----------



## xkittyy (Feb 12, 2022)

i’m tired of seeing cottage core themed islands with all white flowers


----------



## Faux (Feb 12, 2022)

I'm amazed by the people trying to compare NH to PC. You realize that people basically continually pay PC, in subscriptions, in micro transactions, every single day, and these add up to probably hundreds of thousands a DAY? NH, you buy it once and that's it.

They aren't going to support a game that isn't making them money anymore for this long.

BUT PAID DLC!! doesn't work here, it still doesn't make them as much money. They're working on Splatoon 3, it's well known the teams intersect A LOT from the console NH team to the S3 team.

PC is its own thing entirely and has no part in any of the development of console games, and have more free time.

Besides that, basically ALL f2p mobile games with transactions are supported for years because, again, you make continuous money every single day, and it's not at a fixed rate.

Anyway, just came to sigh again about how I think lazy is the worst personality redo in NH, and not because of the bugs necessarily but because of how child coded these characters have become. Yuck.


----------



## Moonlight. (Mar 10, 2022)

quinn the sisterly eagle is absolutely gorgeous and i wish she got more love, sad to see how little attention she got compared to the other new villagers


----------



## Firesquids (Mar 10, 2022)

The gameplay of New Horizons just isn't fun.
It seems to me that the devs made sure to make every task take as long as possible to pad playtime. Why is there no slider when you're buying or crafting so you can choose how many you want to buy/make?
I need more interactive items, I feel like we should be able to ride the merry go round and tea cup rides, we should be able to use the lawn mower to get rid of weeds, we need mini games to play with other players.
And don't even get me started on the lackluster holiday events. I'm honestly pretty disappointed in the overall feel of NH's gameplay.


----------



## Valeris (Mar 10, 2022)

If New Leaf had the villager moving system, the house relocation, and island hopping feature along with the graphics of Horizons I'd play it constantly. So much so I probably wouldn't pick up Horizons again.


----------



## McRibbie (Mar 10, 2022)

Firesquids said:


> The gameplay of New Horizons just isn't fun.
> It seems to me that the devs made sure to make every task take as long as possible to pad playtime. Why is there no slider when you're buying or crafting so you can choose how many you want to buy/make?


This isn’t an unpopular opinion (the complete opposite in fact) but my unpopular opinion is that it’s honestly kind of stupid.

There’s no bulk crafting because there’s a) there’s a Nook Mile achievement for however much you craft that would be ruined by going “lol make everything”, b) Animal Crossing is not a game where you go “lol, I’m going to do everything in a day and proceed to never play it again”, rather it’s a game that incentivises playing for a very long time, putting a bulk crafting feature in makes things way, way too easy.

(it would be handy for bait, but again, Nook Miles achievement for that too, and who actually uses it aside from trying to get rare fish? It’s not something you NEED massive amounts of most of the time)


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 10, 2022)

Firesquids said:


> The gameplay of New Horizons just isn't fun.
> It seems to me that the devs made sure to make every task take as long as possible to pad playtime. Why is there no slider when you're buying or crafting so you can choose how many you want to buy/make?
> I need more interactive items, I feel like we should be able to ride the merry go round and tea cup rides, we should be able to use the lawn mower to get rid of weeds, we need mini games to play with other players.
> And don't even get me started on the lackluster holiday events. I'm honestly pretty disappointed in the overall feel of NH's gameplay.


Yeah. It makes me wonder how the next game in the series will be handled. Will they go back to a community feel or treat the game as Minecraft, with a huge emphasis on crafting and design? Obviously design is a nice aspect but not when it’s shoved in your face. In the predecessors, design was just secondary to the main point of the game. Now, it just seems like that’s all there is to do. I really hope the next Animal Crossing game is handled a lot differently. Things just seem to be going in the wrong direction, if I’m being honest.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 11, 2022)

Firesquids said:


> The gameplay of New Horizons just isn't fun.
> It seems to me that the devs made sure to make every task take as long as possible to pad playtime. Why is there no slider when you're buying or crafting so you can choose how many you want to buy/make?
> I need more interactive items, I feel like we should be able to ride the merry go round and tea cup rides, we should be able to use the lawn mower to get rid of weeds, we need mini games to play with other players.
> And don't even get me started on the lackluster holiday events. I'm honestly pretty disappointed in the overall feel of NH's gameplay.


I've been saying that since around launch. Like who thought shaking acorns and pinecones out of a tree was fun? I managed to get 10 of each and geez that was such a chore. I was done after that lol.

They could had thought of so many different ways to make the experience unique. Chasing after balloons with DIY? That got old fast. It made me loathe each new set and season that came around. I can get balloons carrying special items like they have in all the other games, but DIY are such an integral part of the game that they shouldn't have limited them the way they had done.

The snowboy diy showed that they could reward the players with the recipes in a more fun/unique way. I'm not saying it's amazing, but it was a heck of a lot better than running back and forth across the island and hoping that present had a DIY and not more garbage.


It was definitely to pad out the game. I said that a lot during the early stage of this game and would often get a lot of heat for it. I think now most of us agree that its definitely not fun and padding. Whether it was because they were behind due to the pandemic or this is what they planned from the start, we will never know.

@McRibbie At the very least, they could've had the clams stack.


----------



## HappyTails (Mar 15, 2022)

I don't care about villager photos. Posters are enough for me.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 15, 2022)

I don't know if it's just me, but despite the QoL updates they have added and on top of how expansive designing is, the game still feels very restrictive.

Like for instance, they brought back DJ KK and that is cool, but DJ KK was a thing every night on NL. You only get him once a week on the paradise island and you can't bring your friends over to enjoy it like you could in NL.

I don't know...I just feel like there's so much creative freedom while also being shackled.


----------



## Galaxite (Mar 15, 2022)

Idk if it counts but I hate nookazon and how people charge an arm and a leg for a small thing that costs 2k normally in timmy's shop.
I also wouldn't say I hate Dom, but I'm not a fan of him always looking so darn sad all the time.


----------



## coffee biscuit (Mar 15, 2022)

I'm personally very disappointed about Brewster being inside the museum. character wise it makes sense and I appreciate that it's a nod to the older games, but I believe video games should never go backwards. the islands are huge and have plenty of room for a nice cafe building and with outdoor furniture outdoor cafes would've been fun to play with. it just feels like a downgrade. I never go in there because 1. multiple loading screens and 2. it's out of sight, out of mind. I always forget that it's even there


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 15, 2022)

Label and Kicks are the most useless NPC villagers to have on your island.


----------



## xara (Mar 16, 2022)

Galaxite said:


> Idk if it counts but I hate nookazon and how people charge an arm and a leg for a small thing that costs 2k normally in timmy's shop.
> I also wouldn't say I hate Dom, but I'm not a fan of him always looking so darn sad all the time.


THANK YOU. his “” face honestly makes me want to punch him. 



Akaza said:


> I'm personally very disappointed about Brewster being inside the museum. character wise it makes sense and I appreciate that it's a nod to the older games, but I believe video games should never go backwards. the islands are huge and have plenty of room for a nice cafe building and with outdoor furniture outdoor cafes would've been fun to play with. it just feels like a downgrade. I never go in there because 1. multiple loading screens and 2. it's out of sight, out of mind. I always forget that it's even there


100% this!!! i was honestly so sad when it was revealed that the roost would be in the museum again in this game. i mean, i’ve grown to accept it and don’t consider it a big deal, but i still wish the roost had gotten its own building again. i had so many ideas on how i would decorate around it, and i even had a spot saved for it for months. feels bad, man. 

also, for the 1,000th time: i wish the part-time job mini-game from new leaf returned, too. it was so relaxing, and i loved not knowing who’d come in for coffee each day.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 16, 2022)

xara said:


> THANK YOU. his “” face honestly makes me want to punch him.
> 
> 
> 100% this!!! i was honestly so sad when it was revealed that the roost would be in the museum again in this game. i mean, i’ve grown to accept it and don’t consider it a big deal, but i still wish the roost had gotten its own building again. i had so many ideas on how i would decorate around it, and i even had a spot saved for it for months. feels bad, man.
> ...


I won't let you punch my baby sheep you can punch me instead


----------



## xara (Mar 16, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> I won't let you punch my baby sheep you can punch me instead


but i don’t wanna punch you.


----------



## squidney (Mar 16, 2022)

rubyrubert said:


> Here's a few I have. This isn't meant to be subversive or "not like the other girls" either, just unpopular opinions for funsies
> 
> *Redd's spawn rate has never bothered me even pre-patch.*
> I think fish bait is a hassle and never use it.
> ACNH is definitely the best AC game.


I feel like the Dodo Liquidation services is never used by anyone... Agree or Disagree?


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 16, 2022)

squidney said:


> I feel like the Dodo Liquidation services is never used by anyone... Agree or Disagree?


I use it sometimes which is like never...


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 16, 2022)

squidney said:


> I feel like the Dodo Liquidation services is never used by anyone... Agree or Disagree?


Why even bother using it when you have Tortimer who lets you put stuff in storage. Liquidation I can understand if you're wanting to sell things without having to go to Nooks Cranny but to me its just a Drop Off Box where you have to wait tomorrow to get your bells. This would've been useful have it been used during Nook Mile Islands and of course Kapp'n Tours.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 16, 2022)

@xara I agree. The main reason I wanted Brewster to come back was for the part time jobs. I was also patiently waiting on some actual multiplayer. I was disappointed on both accounts.

Don't get me wrong you all, I think terraforming, crafting, and being able to put furniture outside is awesome. It's the upgrade on the rough around the edges pwps. But I feel like too much was sacrificed for these features.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 16, 2022)

Akaza said:


> I'm personally very disappointed about Brewster being inside the museum. character wise it makes sense and I appreciate that it's a nod to the older games, but I believe video games should never go backwards. the islands are huge and have plenty of room for a nice cafe building and with outdoor furniture outdoor cafes would've been fun to play with. it just feels like a downgrade. I never go in there because 1. multiple loading screens and 2. it's out of sight, out of mind. I always forget that it's even there


I am more disappointed that we cannot work with Brewster like we did in New Leaf and you cannot even buy food items from him. It feels like a step backwards.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 16, 2022)

@VanitasFan26 Not only that, but DJ KK is a step backwards as well. In NL we got him every night. This time you get him once a week on Sunday, but it's strictly offline/solo only.


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Mar 16, 2022)

-Festivale is the best event.
-Bunny Day is the 2nd best event (although I didn't play it the first year).
-Sasha is overrated.
-The Bell Boom ordinance is terrible, I had it on for about a week and ended up losing a lot of money.
-Jocks are the worst villager personality.


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Mar 16, 2022)

peppy villagers are kinda overrated, kinda

jock  villagers should burn and rot, my opinon


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Mar 16, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> I've been saying that since around launch. Like who thought shaking acorns and pinecones out of a tree was fun? I managed to get 10 of each and geez that was such a chore. I was done after that lol.
> 
> They could had thought of so many different ways to make the experience unique. Chasing after balloons with DIY? That got old fast. It made me loathe each new set and season that came around. I can get balloons carrying special items like they have in all the other games, but DIY are such an integral part of the game that they shouldn't have limited them the way they had done.
> 
> ...


Pinecones are the worst when getting things from trees.
Too bad they didn't do some sort of mini game via an autumn NPC to where you have to catch falling acorns, pinecones, and sticks with a basket that slides side to side.
I mean... alot of nintendo games have mini games as a general part of gameplay _without even considering the online aspect._
The various Wario games, Mario party games, and Pokemon are ones that come to mind.


----------



## Corrie (Mar 16, 2022)

Most people's islands look better at night under the stars. c:


----------



## McRibbie (Mar 17, 2022)

Hi, I’ve got some more NH-specific opinions!

I think either treating NH as the best or worst AC game ever is wrong: it’s a very enjoyable game with a lot of the qualities and little details I enjoy from an AC game (like Redd selling carnival tat, a wide range of items that reflect IRL holidays all over the globe, and morning aerobics), and once again it means I can use the decorating mechanic to enhance the vibe of AC, but it’s also the culmination of an attitude towards AC where anything inconvenient is something that’s got to be altered to something more convenient, regardless of its effect on the quality of the game, that’s been around since LGTTC at least and only has the potential to get _worse _if people keep making stupid demands like “I want to have complete dominion over my villagers, but also want them to sass me like I’m a regular villager” or “why do shops have opening hours similar to real life ones??!1”, (and then the devs do that and people go “WHAT HAS HAPPENED TO THE CHARM OF ANIMAL CROSSING???!1)”. I don’t think putting the “moving villagers around” mechanic into New Leaf and releasing that as the next game in the series, forever, is the future of Animal Crossing. We _seriously _need to stop and think about what’s ACTUALLY good for Animal Crossing, and what’s basically avoidance of something you claim to like, because otherwise? We’re going to end up with something truly awful.
The radio is one of the most underrated items in the game. In general, I’m not a fan of having K.K. locked away under some kind of progression (if I start my AC save on a Saturday, I wanna see him straight away!) but I feel this is a good compromise: there’s some narrative weight to his arrival, but you’re familiar with his music already thanks to the radio. It’s a really well-crafted item as well: there’s a ton of jingles you’ll barely notice, including ones for holidays and time of day, and I like the implication that it’s K.K. himself spinning the tunes (seriously, the voice sounds a lot like him… is this what he does when he’s not gigging or doing the music festival?)
I VASTLY prefer having a series of travelling shopkeepers and visitors over having a load of shops in my village (especially Kicks, his “Victorian street urchin” design doesn’t really lend well to having a shop)… but I also think Harv’s market is a compromise that doesn’t work? It’s not convenient enough to be truly handy because their stock rotated weekly, AND it takes away the idea that they’re travelling the lands selling their wares, because it’s now more “travelling between your island and the next every so often”, as well as being a wasted opportunity to travel a city that’s implied to be Main Street (with some of the other missing NPCs that suit being in a city) but really citified and overbuilt and kinda corrupt (which is why Tom Nook started the deserted island getaway package in the first place)


	Post automatically merged: Mar 17, 2022



TheDuke55 said:


> @VanitasFan26 Not only that, but DJ KK is a step backwards as well. In NL we got him every night. This time you get him once a week on Sunday, but it's strictly offline/solo only.


I’ve had him on days other than Sundays? He also seems to be there for 2 days in a row sometimes, but I’m not keeping track on when he appears.

I don’t mind him not being there every day because it acts a contrast to him doing his acoustic thing on your island, but I’m disappointed he’s only DJing house this time around. I wanna hear a chiptune version of Welcome Horizons and K.K. Break, dammit!


----------



## Akkari27 (Mar 17, 2022)

The villagers have no personality.
The world lacks interaction.
There's nothing to do when you did all of the beginner stuff.
Acnh is a very good game in terms of aesthetics, but is bad in terms of functionality, and almost all fun features the previous games had were cut.
When acnh first came out it hit people by storm (for obvious reasons like the beginning of quarantine and the massive success of the switch), many new people came to animal crossing, but the game itself is just extremely lacking in comparison to it's predecessors. All villagers have the exact same construct, they tell you the same 3 things over and over again, and they just feel lifeless.
You can make the most aesthetically pleasing island on this planet, but having fun with it afterwards just doesn't work, since there is nothing fun you can to anymore.
Multiplayer is even worse than single player, all the fun minigames from new leaf for example were cut completely, and doing stuff with your friends becomes boring quickly.
The game in it's first state without any updates is dramatically incomplete and it's a shame that so much stuff WE ALREADY HAD IN PREVIOUS GAMES just came back in an update in a watered down version -> The roost cafe? Yeah that's great! Loved the mini game were you made coffee for your villagers, I'm glad it came back!-- Oh, they cut the minigame? So where's the fun stuff then??
And even with the newest new horizons updates, the previous games had still so much more in them that you could do! Right out of the box.
The game has/had so much potential, and don't get me wrong, I do like it and I spent lots of time with my friends with it, but it's disappointing honestly.


----------



## Galaxite (Mar 17, 2022)

xara said:


> THANK YOU. his “” face honestly makes me want to punch him.
> 
> 
> 100% this!!! i was honestly so sad when it was revealed that the roost would be in the museum again in this game. i mean, i’ve grown to accept it and don’t consider it a big deal, but i still wish the roost had gotten its own building again. i had so many ideas on how i would decorate around it, and i even had a spot saved for it for months. feels bad, man.
> ...


For real I hate it so much lmao. My friend just got him on her island for the second time and everyone's like "omg yay" and I'm just here like :| lmao.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 17, 2022)

They should've continue to make major updates to this game instead of saying of being the "last one"


----------



## McRibbie (Mar 17, 2022)

Akkari27 said:


> The villagers have no personality.
> The world lacks interaction.
> There's nothing to do when you did all of the beginner stuff.
> Acnh is a very good game in terms of aesthetics, but is bad in terms of functionality, and almost all fun features the previous games had were cut.
> ...


This is NOT an unpopular opinion tho, it’s the opposite! Everything you’re saying has been said before, plenty of times, in the exact same overblown way (seriously, when will people have an opinion on villager dialogue other than “villager dialogue bad because they don’t have a personality” or “why aren’t the villagers mean anymore, people are too offended nowadays!!!1!”?)

FWIW I don’t disagree with what you’re saying 100% (I think that a lot of the stuff could benefit from villagers actually interacting with it, you’ll end up seeing a lot of repetitive stuff in terms of dialogue)
but it’s ultimately kind of frustrating to see in an unpopular opinions thread, because this is for, y’know, unpopular opinions (positive or negative), not rant thread stuff.



VanitasFan26 said:


> They should've continue to make major updates to this game instead of saying of being the "last one"


This is also not an unpopular opinion, but in a “god, yeah, I agree” way rather than a “don’t use this thread for rants” way. We’ve got 2 options here: either it continues to sell well and they pull a Mario Kart 8 Deluxe on us and go “lol, more stuff”, or they make another AC game for the Switch like Splatoon 3. Or both, like the “hey, here’s a couple more Splatfests” from 2020.

still holding out that they’re gonna give us a cake for the second anniversary, but I’m on pure copium here


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 17, 2022)

VanitasFan26 said:


> They should've continue to make major updates to this game instead of saying of being the "last one"


I don't think that's really unpopular for most of us. I sometimes forget what it was like when the game first released, as well as all of the lulls between the updates (due to how hectic my work/life schedule was due to the pandemic) but there were a lot of comments about how people were excited what would come next for the latest update. How we would patiently wait for the AC updates, you know when they would drop a image at the end of a video with Jack's chibi face for the Halloween update and so forth.

We were speculating so much content, most that never showed up or came back, and each time we were often let down with an inadequate update. Like MayDay/Museum day was so forgettable. Especially the second time when nothing new at all was brought back. It was that 'update' that finally made people snap.

Like does anyone remember when they showed all the vegetables we could now grow and cook and then followed the message with 'and more!' after they had already listed off the entire list of vegetables we can grow. I seriously thought there would be more to grow that they didn't show. It totally felt like they did that to trick us lol.

@McRibbie Most times a lot of the unpopular stuff is not unpopular. Not just here. Anywhere. Like Reddit has one of those and people usually state popular opinions. Don't get so bent out of shape about it. Just ignore them if it really bothers you that much. I'm sure they would appreciate that more than getting a passive aggressive comment.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 17, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> I don't think that's really unpopular for most of us. I sometimes forget what it was like when the game first released, as well as all of the lulls between the updates (due to how hectic my work/life schedule was due to the pandemic) but there were a lot of comments about how people were excited what would come next for the latest update. How we would patiently wait for the AC updates, you know when they would drop a image at the end of a video with Jack's chibi face for the Halloween update and so forth.
> 
> We were speculating so much content, most that never showed up or came back, and each time we were often let down with an inadequate update. Like MayDay/Museum day was so forgettable. Especially the second time when nothing new at all was brought back. It was that 'update' that finally made people snap.
> 
> Like does anyone remember when they showed all the vegetables we could now grow and cook and then followed the message with 'and more!' after they had already listed off the entire list of vegetables we can grow. I seriously thought there would be more to grow that they didn't show. It totally felt like they did that to trick us lol.


But do you remember way back in 2020 they say that would continue to support this game for another "3 years" to come. Yes yes I know there is an argument to be made they didn't mention updates, but still that lead me to be believe that the game was originally going be supported longer, but for whatever reason by the time they released the 2.0 update in 2021 they just said it was the "Last Major update" and just stopped. I don't know it just seems weird for them to stop supporting this game.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 17, 2022)

@VanitasFan26 I am sure everyone remembers that. I've heard it both ways that it was word for word and that it was also taken out of context. Regardless, the majority of us were trying to be forgiving of the lackluster year 1 patches/updates because we were under the impression of that 'years of updates' Because most of the updates that we got were the holidays that were patched in and then taken out.

I still don't get that. The holidays should had been integrated into the physical copy to begin with. Why they were so behind to have to patch each one in individually still baffles me. What were they doing during all this time lol? Seriously.

It's also the reason why they gave the Mario and Sanrio updates some benefit of doubt, but it all broke loose when MayDay came and went and they wrote it off as an update. And then we didn't get any update of any sort until we got the beefy one in November. NOVEMBER.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 17, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> @VanitasFan26 I am sure everyone remembers that. I've heard it both ways that it was word for word and that it was also taken out of context. Regardless, the majority of us were trying to be forgiving of the lackluster year 1 patches/updates because we were under the impression of that 'years of updates' Because most of the updates that we got were the holidays that were patched in and then taken out.
> 
> I still don't get that. The holidays should had been integrated into the physical copy to begin with. Why they were so behind to have to patch each one in individually still baffles me. What were they doing during all this time lol? Seriously.
> 
> It's also the reason why they gave the Mario and Sanrio updates some benefit of doubt, but it all broke loose when MayDay came and went and they wrote it off as an update. And then we didn't get any update of any sort until we got the beefy one in November. NOVEMBER.


Yeah I feel like there was something going on behind the scenes during the development. Maybe because of Covid they had to push back their plans further or probably because the other team was too busy working on Splatoon 3 and they had a small team of developers making small updates during 2021 which probably explains why it was so lackluster up until November like you said. 

I know we are approaching the 2 year anniversary of this game being out but who cares at this point. There is really nothing much to hope for with the next update for this game because again Nintendo says they have no plans on making anymore updates and they don't plan on making anymore paid updates. Maybe if they just added one more update maybe the longevity of the game can last, but I am not a developer so I don't know how hard it is to make updates so I am not going to waste time speculating. 

Its really sad though that this game could've had more done to it but it just got the same treatment like all the other games like Super Mario Maker 2 and Mario Tennis Aces just to name a few.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 17, 2022)

At this point, I think we're just going to have to wait for the next Animal Crossing game, whenever it may be, and hope that they listen like they have done with the previous entries. Nintendo listened to complaints when they created both NL and NH. So there's always hope that they listen to those valid complaints and not just look at the profit of NH being their top seller (during the pandemic)


----------



## McRibbie (Mar 17, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> @McRibbie Most times a lot of the unpopular stuff is not unpopular. Not just here. Anywhere. Like Reddit has one of those and people usually state popular opinions. Don't get so bent out of shape about it. Just ignore them if it really bothers you that much. I'm sure they would appreciate that more than getting a passive aggressive comment.


True! I do most of the time (because an unpopular opinion thread where half the posts are someone going “this is popular, shh” is horrible) it’s just sometimes it’s just “oh god, this again?” Honestly think I could have worded it nicer in any case because going AAAAA at someone is unconstructive, whatever’s being said… but will hold off on doing this in future


----------



## Akkari27 (Mar 17, 2022)

McRibbie said:


> This is NOT an unpopular opinion tho, it’s the opposite! Everything you’re saying has been said before, plenty of times, in the exact same overblown way (seriously, when will people have an opinion on villager dialogue other than “villager dialogue bad because they don’t have a personality” or “why aren’t the villagers mean anymore, people are too offended nowadays!!!1!”?)
> 
> FWIW I don’t disagree with what you’re saying 100% (I think that a lot of the stuff could benefit from villagers actually interacting with it, you’ll end up seeing a lot of repetitive stuff in terms of dialogue)
> but it’s ultimately kind of frustrating to see in an unpopular opinions thread, because this is for, y’know, unpopular opinions (positive or negative), not rant thread stuff.
> ...


Was an unpopular opinion in my mind since many new players love acnh but haven't even experienced the older games


----------



## randomforeignguy (Mar 17, 2022)

Pietro is ugly


----------



## RollingAntony (Mar 17, 2022)

Unpopular opinions (which idk what is unpopular or not anymore, there's 30 million of players out there but some of 'em are way louder):

Residents having hobbies, preferences and activities make them much much more alive than any other main entry of the series. They are not simple walking machines that can't do anything by themselves and depend on the player to do everything for them; they can still ask for your help (even if the ping should be more frequent) but they sing, play around, study, cook, etc. Written dialogue is not everything and "mean" is not the only "personality" (nor being "nice" is lesser than being "mean").

There's so much dialogue on the game that anyone saying otherwise must be deliberately missing it or they simply don't have the curiosity to try (or idk). Speaking to them 2 or more times will get you tons of dialogue and thanks to how the game comes together, many of that will be fresh depending on your island and yourself: having Spooky decorations will let them talk about scaring other residents or they'll get hyped at the mere sight of Festivale stuff; you can get comments depending if you're holding an umbrella or a fishing rod, etc.

Bulk crafting has never been needed, everyone can pace themselves and not try to craft 50 silos on one sit. Fish bait is not supposed to be the only way to fish, it's a crutch designed to help and thus, there is no need to craft 100 of them all at once. You can easily craft 5 per day and still have a hefty amount if you want to try for the rarest fish, the magic of AC means you don't need to do everything instantly; you can slowly do something without burning out yourself by doing a repetitive task hundreds of times.

A bit related to the last point, manila clams shouldn't stack, they are treated as a living creature like the butterflies or fish. So either, all should stack (which would be a bit ridiculous) or no one should.

I'm so thankful for the death of most of the cookie-cutter furniture series/sets that were a "staple" of the series. More space for innovation, creativity and a better diversity. NH freed itself form many old shackles, there's no need to have all sets follow the same exact dumb pattern. Sets/series as they exist now are much better, and I hope they carry that philosophy onwards (some of them following the old pattern is good tho, variety is the key)

The Roost having conversations for almost every single NPC on the series >>>>>> a microgame about looking for a guide on Internet. World and character building is more interesting, and I personally dislike how the barista microgame basically made you a god comparable to Brewster, making the pigeon seem like a chump. Of course, like many things, both things co-existing would be the perfect timeline, but that's the way the sablé cookie crumbles.

Being able to store flowers is completely uneeded on a game where cloning exists. You only need to keep a single flower on the big island and you can get as many as you want afterwards.

The sheer amount of content on NH is above and beyond of any other entry and should be celebrated more. However, I don't want (nor expect, I'm not naive), to find the exact same things on a future sequel. Give me new and varied things, not the old stuff I have already played.

Label's friendship thing is better done and much more fulfilling than Brewster, can't believe people sweep her under the rug so easily and elevated Brewster to god-tier level. Well I know why people do that, but yeah.

Lastly, I don't know and I don't really care how people play their own games, but even tho they are a string of code, I'm always weirded out by how some fans revel on bullying/mistreating their residents. I'm aware some have admitted that's one reason they miss "mean" villagers, because that makes it easy to hate someone but that doesn't make it better. It activates a fight or flight response, I don't want to interact with people who like to be nasty. (similar to how I don't want to "earn" a friendship with a villager that insults me, why would I even want to be near to someone who treats me bad? Friendships shouldn't work like that, a complete stranger can still choose to be nice or mean and if they choose the latter, then I'm out lol).


----------



## McRibbie (Mar 17, 2022)

Akkari27 said:


> Was an unpopular opinion in my mind since many new players love acnh but haven't even experienced the older games


Yeah, I think it’s also worthwhile if you’re a newer fan to seek the older games out, because there’s unique things and things they do well (and conversely, things that are badly done) in all of them!

I think that there’s a good 20 million people who are brand new to the franchise who have their own thoughts on the game, whatever they are… but I just can’t say “NH is a game people overall enjoy” after seeing every post on the Animal Crossing Twitter’s replies full of anger and malice (to the point where the game’s director deactivated her account), or seeing the amount of AAAA here over the past couple of years over even the most minor things (sometimes justified, sometimes… not). It’s been hell, frankly. It’s nice to actually see people have calmed down a bit now, even as someone who’s “this is good, but that? Not so much”

PS. sorry for being a bit of a jerk earlier


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 17, 2022)

Akkari27 said:


> Was an unpopular opinion in my mind since many new players love acnh but haven't even experienced the older games


Thats the problem. This game attracted many new players to this game that they love it so much, but the older fans who played the fast AC games really didn't like which explains why this caused so much of a divide the first time when it came out. To this day its still more divisive as ever.


----------



## Corrie (Mar 17, 2022)

I love the fact that they brought back all the NPCs on Harv's Island but my goodness is it annoying to fly back and forth there to shop or customize.

	Post automatically merged: Mar 17, 2022



VanitasFan26 said:


> Yeah I feel like there was something going on behind the scenes during the development. Maybe because of Covid they had to push back their plans further or probably because the other team was too busy working on Splatoon 3 and they had a small team of developers making small updates during 2021 which probably explains why it was so lackluster up until November like you said.
> 
> I know we are approaching the 2 year anniversary of this game being out but who cares at this point. There is really nothing much to hope for with the next update for this game because again Nintendo says they have no plans on making anymore updates and they don't plan on making anymore paid updates. Maybe if they just added one more update maybe the longevity of the game can last, but I am not a developer so I don't know how hard it is to make updates so I am not going to waste time speculating.
> 
> Its really sad though that this game could've had more done to it but it just got the same treatment like all the other games like Super Mario Maker 2 and Mario Tennis Aces just to name a few.


I still think them being behind in development happened way before covid. There was no way they only got as far as they did from NL Welcome Amiibo to then. That said, who knows when development actually started. Eitherway, it was appalling the beta they released camouflaged as a complete game. I'm glad they fixed it after a year for free, but the update schedule was a disaster. Hope they learned to not do that in the future.


----------



## McRibbie (Mar 17, 2022)

Corrie said:


> I love the fact that they brought back all the NPCs on Harv's Island but my goodness is it annoying to fly back and forth there to shop or customize.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Mar 17, 2022
> 
> ...


I think they started actual development a couple of months after WA came out (so around about early 2017, meaning the game was roughly midway through its development cycle when it was announced), so it had a similar amount of dev time as NL. 

The problem is, I think NL benefited immensely from being able to reuse most of LGTTC’s furniture models (a lot of the Nintendo stuff has been remade as well as the kotatsu, but a couple of things like the anniversary cake and the TNPS models don’t make it over, but otherwise it’s visibly all the same stuff), as well as benefiting from HHD’s additional furniture later on down the line, so there’s less to do there as opposed to NH where they’ve got to remake absolutely everything, and in HD on top of that. Nintendo very visibly struggled with developing in HD during the Wii U era to the point of releasing about 5 or 6 games a year for the platform during its lifespan, which I think is one of the reasons why they’ve embraced the update model so much, especially after the comparative success of Splatoon. 

(It also partially explains why they use it for sports games, despite sports games being the thing least suited for this update model)

I don’t think using updates is a complete failure, because it suits the real-time model that AC is built around and it’s helped me give up time travelling, but it could definitely have been handled better. It probably will be, next time around: the next AC game’s going to have the same kind of advantage NL had, without having to also redo its outdoor graphics and villager models. 

They seemed to have learnt a lesson somewhat, given Splatoon 3’s had a decent amount of time between announcement and release… but then Nintendo Switch Sports also seems to be using it


----------



## Corrie (Mar 18, 2022)

Am I the only one who doesn't want the museum on my island? It's ugly and I just don't care about it. Minus Brewster. I literally have it shoved in a corner as it takes up space. I don't want it lol.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 18, 2022)

Corrie said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't want the museum on my island? It's ugly and I just don't care about it. Minus Brewster. I literally have it shoved in a corner as it takes up space. I don't want it lol.


Its just one of those things that you are forced into having no matter what. I hope the next AC game allows us to choose what we want and don't want in our playstyle.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 18, 2022)

Corrie said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't want the museum on my island? It's ugly and I just don't care about it. Minus Brewster. I literally have it shoved in a corner as it takes up space. I don't want it lol.


I used mine to mimic the market street from NewLeaf. Still trying to get it looking just right since I still need to make a Club LOL (why do I need to do this and go out of my way to make the game better?) and the such. But I do remember hating how nothing lines up perfectly with the museum and I had to undo my entire first layout because of that oversight.

I would've rather had Brewster have his own shop. I'm sure barely any of us go inside the building and it's annoying have to go through two loading screens to get to the coffee shop. Like everything is just so slow in this game.

I can boot up NL easily and I sometimes fall asleep trying to boot up NH between the main menu and Isabelle's announcements. (Mainly because I don't play until way later in the night and am exhausted from work) but good god the loading times suck. Loading for the game or for multiplayer in NL was convenient. Everything is just a slog in NH. It's like they had so much time to develop this game between NL, but didn't have the time to test it out to find this glaring flaws before they shoved it out? Something ain't right about that.


----------



## maria110 (Mar 21, 2022)

I like that the game includes cooking for those who enjoy it but I'm not really into. Ditto for the interior design of HHP.  I'm glad to have access to the vacation isles but I don't really enjoy making the vacation homes.


----------



## Beanz (Mar 24, 2022)

isabelle should be the one who takes care of the bridges and stairs instead of nook. nook should’ve stayed with nook homes and he should’ve stayed with what he was doing in new leaf.

i know nintendo wanted to spice things up a bit but there was no need for harv’s shopping plaza. they all could’ve had their own shops on the island but saharah and redd could’ve just been left as wanderers.

now we can place furniture outside which includes benches, fountains, and streetlamps. that’s great but i miss public works projects.


----------



## Legend Of Cats (Mar 24, 2022)

Not sure if these are popular opinions but I dislike the blue airport, pocket camp seemed to have more of an interaction to items I put in my camp. Gathering DIY recipes can be tedious in the beginning, I’m impatient as a player and just want to speed through everything. I know that’s not how this game should be played. 
I don’t like terraforming. I think it’s also time consuming, I wish it was more like Sims if I was to build or knock down walls it would do it at a wider scale and greyscale it to show which is being knocked than just hitting a shovel to an edge countless times and hoping I don’t create more to knock down.


----------

